#edubuntu 2006-06-26
<buggzero> hello?
<HedgeMage> hi buggzero 
<HedgeMage> what's up?
<mhz> hi buggzero 
<mhz> hi HedgeMage 
<mhz> hi TT :D
<buggzero> well Ive just looked into edubuntu
<HedgeMage> hi mhz :)
<buggzero> and I have some question about it
<mhz> shoot
<buggzero> would it be suitable for my 8 yr old brother?
<mhz> sure
<mhz> and even for you
<buggzero> well he doesnt have internet access
<buggzero> and I set him up with a machine based on old hardware 
<buggzero> but I wanted to get him to use his own computer more
<mhz> how old?
<buggzero> edu seemed like a good package, but I don't know how it will do on his older computer
<buggzero> like windows98 old
<mhz> hmmm
<Flashq009> I am new to the edubuntu.  How is the edubuntu software?  I have read about it on the site, but curious about what others have to say about it, both the good and bad.
<mhz> well, the older the hardware, the slower any modern desktop is
<mhz> buggzero: so, my bet is Edubuntu with light desktops
<buggzero> yes, but i mean DSL and other such lite distros have done well
<HedgeMage> buggzero: Edubuntu itself will do fine, just gnome can be a resource hog so you might try edubuntu with xfce or something if gnome is too slow on that machine
<LaserJock> buggzero: Edubuntu+XFCE is good
<mhz> Flashq009: it depends on your objectives
<buggzero> yeah xfce has done good
<mhz> buggzero: or...
<buggzero> to another project machine i peiced together
<mhz> I have a PII of 400 MHz for my daughter
<mhz> she's turning 5 years old
<mhz> and she uses Wmaker + Edubuntu :D
<buggzero> Wmaker?
<mhz> windowmaker
<buggzero> it that another window manager?
<Flashq009> Well I am looking for educational programs for my cousins ages from 5 - 20.  
<mhz> it obviously requiered me to get a nice theme for her and create a copuple of buttond for her
<mhz> s
<mhz> Flashq009: then, edubuntu is right for them
<buggzero> flashq009: http://old.tux4kids.com/tux4kids/ has a lot of great links and is one of the suites in edubunutu
<mhz> yup
<Flashq009> ok will check it out  be back in a little bit
<Flashq009> thank you
<mhz> okis
<mhz> Flashq009: maybe
<buggzero> mhz: do you know if there is any sort of journaling program in edui
<mhz> you could see wiki:EdubuntuSoftwareList
<mhz> buggzero: journaling?
<Flashq009> where is the wiki again?
<mhz> wiki.edubuntu.org
<Flashq009> thanks
<mhz> yw
<buggzero> yes like for him to journal in, blog, but only offline?
* mhz is getting to know ion2 window manager :D
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> buggzero: my BEST bet would be MoinMoinDesktopEdition
<mhz> he'll get 2 things at one: Blogging + familiar with wiki
<LaserJock> heh, I could have guessed that answer ;-)
<mhz> LaserJock: hey!
<buggzero> mhz: lol, well I have to get him to sit on the computer for more than 5 minutes at a time first
* HedgeMage collapses on whomever is handy in a big puddle of tired-out
<mhz> well, and if encouraged... even work on CSS so he can tweak it to his own colors
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: what's up?
<mhz> buggzero: but with MMDE he only creates new pages like point|click
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: up late last night due to the fn compromise.... TIRED
<LaserJock> oh yeah, Ive been away because of the summit, I hade lots of messages from lilo
* HedgeMage nods
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: did the cracker do anything harmful?
<HedgeMage> klined most of the network
<mhz> hmmm
<LaserJock> that's not good
<HedgeMage> really uncreative insults in the kline messages, though... if one is going to go to the trouble, one should at least have a good line ;)
<HedgeMage> tell me about it
<LaserJock> well, I got pickpocketed in Paris so I've been doing some damage control too :(
<HedgeMage> :(
<buggzero> thats a bummer
<buggzero> it didnt happen to be around a Beware of Pickpocketer sign did it?
<LaserJock> no, it was as I was getting onto a packed subway
<LaserJock> luckily they didn't get my passport and I was with the Ubuntu conference
<LaserJock> so people helped me out
<buggzero> Its one of those things you get overcautious about, but only after the fact, but that is awsome to hear that you had people to spot you
<LaserJock> yeah, I would have been totally sunk without the Ubuntu people
<buggzero> what ubuntu summit btw?
<LaserJock> at the beginning of each development cycle the devs (and anybody that wants to come) get together to write and approve specifications for the next release
<LaserJock> all I have to say is that the Ubuntu community really pulls through for each other
<LaserJock> it was my first time outside the US and was pretty traumatic
<buggzero> i can imagine
<Flashq009> Up to what age is the edubuntu software good for?  Preschool, Kindergarten, HighSchool, College?  or rather what grade level is good for?
<LaserJock> well, it sort of depends
<LaserJock> the default install is mostly for younger kids I'd say
<LaserJock> but you also have the entire Ubuntu software repository at your disposal so you can install anything you want afterwords
<Flashq009> really, where is the repository?
<Flashq009> how can I see all the software package listings?
<Flashq009> so that I can choose which ones are appropriate for the kids and there grade leve or learning abilities.
<LaserJock> well, you can just use a package manager (synaptic for instance is in the Administration menu)
<Flashq009> hold on let me chck
<LaserJock> basically, there are the default installed apps, but if you have an internect connection you have access to something over 15,000 packages
<Flashq009> I have internet connection
<LaserJock> then you can basically install whatever you want
<LaserJock> you could install Kubuntu apps, for instance
<Flashq009> ok
<Flashq009> I am waiting for the computer to load the live cd
<Flashq009> how many ubuntu versions are there?
<Flashq009> I thought there was just ubuntu and edubuntu.
<crimsun> there's just one ubuntu version, which is "ubuntu". There are three different derivatives of ubuntu called "kubuntu", "edubuntu", and "xubuntu".
<crimsun> the only difference between the four is the set of default installed packages.
<crimsun> they share the same repository, the same developers, etc.
<Flashq009> ok... I see
<crimsun> An analogy could be the Volkswagen Golf and Jetta use the same chassis, but there are variations.
<LaserJock> heh, I saw more Golfs in Paris than the whole rest of my life
<Flashq009> does the repository have it categorized by categories, for example: education software or such so that I can just look for those programs?
<LaserJock> yeah
<Flashq009> ok live cd finish booting... looking at SPM
<Flashq009> I do not see education software category.
<LaserJock> you might need to enable the Universe repo to get the full amount of software
* Amaranth looks around
<Amaranth> damn i missed ogra this morning
<LaserJock> hmm, yeah. I don't think there is a specifc category for education, but I'm not sure (I'm using the devil at the moment)
<Amaranth> Should be Edutainment
<Flashq009> ok I enabled the universe.. looking for the Edutainment or such category for listing of all education software
<Flashq009> I did a search for edutainment... it gave list of only 27 packages
<LaserJock> isn't that KDE stuff
<Flashq009> what is kde?
<LaserJock> KDE is another desktop envioronment, Gnome is the default one in Edubuntu. But some of the educational apps in Edubuntu are from KDE
<Flashq009> will work on gnome?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> you might try searching for a specific thing you want
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if the current categorization is set up well for education
<Flashq009> wouldn't it be easier if all the education software was in its own repository or category so users just look in that area rather than the entire repository?
<LaserJock> well, it doesn't really work that way
<LaserJock> because the educational software will depend on non-educational software
<LaserJock> but better categorization would certainly help
<Flashq009> i agree better categorization would definetly help many users.  
<Flashq009> Where or how can I voice that a better categorization for edubuntu will would a good idea?
<LaserJock> hmm, well you just did a little bit ;-)
<Flashq009> I did?
<LaserJock> you just told the Edubuntu IRC channel :-)
<LaserJock> do you know Edubuntu mailing lists?
<Flashq009> no
<LaserJock> lists.ubuntu.com has a listing of Ubuntu mailing lists
<LaserJock> edubuntu-users would probably be a good place to ask about categorization
<LaserJock> but in actuallity, categorization is not an easy thing
<Flashq009> why is it not easy?
<LaserJock> because the package manager is looking at information that is collected from the individual packages
<LaserJock> and the individual packages are created by lots of people (somewhere over 1,000 people)
<LaserJock> so for Ubuntu to say "I think we should redo the categorization" in fact is a rather big thing
<LaserJock> not that it isn't a good idea, it just isn't trivial
<Flashq009> hmm... well, maybe if it is an education program.. for example..  the individual/s thay created the program put and edu or such extension as a name convention, then searching the repositories would not be too hard.  Just an idea... I do not if that would be feasible.
<LaserJock> well, that would be even harder :-)
<Flashq009> for example:   calculus.edu or edu.calculus, or edu_calculus or something like that
<LaserJock> yeah, but then everything that depends on that would have to be adjusted and rebuilt
<LaserJock> they problem is that any change to the categorization would probably take convincing the people who maintain those apps to change the categorization
<Flashq009> well, maybe a good categorization system(foundation)  for a new build and/or new linux distro would be a start.. maybe in the future
<LaserJock> yeah, I mean the current categories are not ideal, in my opinion, and having a more flexible system would be good
<LaserJock> but it would take a lot of effort to do and many people don't use the categories much
<Flashq009> thats true
<Flashq009> any how I love this edubuntu.  Thanks to all those wonderful software developers and everyone involved in making a difference in peoples lives.
<LaserJock> Flashq009: just remember that you can make a difference too, we have lots of work that needs to be done and encourage everyone to contribute
<Flashq009> how can I contribute?
<LaserJock> anyway you want
<LaserJock> we need people who can do documentation, who can test and file bug reports
<mhz_cook> Flashq009: basically, the idea is you start where you feel comfortable with
<Flashq009> ok,  I am listening
<LaserJock> well, what are your interests?
<mhz_cook> Flashq009: what would you say it is needed?
<Flashq009> I have many interests,  but I am not sure if I understand the question?
<LaserJock> basically, you find something that interests you and you feel is needed, then you work on it :-)
<LaserJock> if nothing pops up right away just hang out here or on the mailing list and you'll find something
<mhz_cook> Flashq009: basically, edubuntu is yours as it is ours
<mhz_cook> therefore,
<mhz_cook> we all take care of it and want it cool
<Flashq009> you mean ... for example...  if I like a particular software and want to see if improved.., I can suggest ideas and/or help to test the software and give feedback... ?
<LaserJock> sure
<bimberi> hi Flashq009 - http://edubuntu.org/Community mentions documentation, testing, packaging, artwork, or reviewing of material as areas where you can contribute.  I would add bugsquashing, support and advocacy to that list
<Flashq009> that is awsome.. I like this community.
<LaserJock> hehe, so do we ;-)
<bimberi> it also mentions the Edubuntu Study Content team.  I'd not heard of that before :)
<mhz_cook> bimberi: hehhe
<mhz_cook> that is an idea i proposed long ago
<mhz_cook> but I have not convinced any teacher yet
<Flashq009> thanks for the link.  I am reading it right now.
<mhz_cook> to work on this
<LaserJock> Flashq009: except for a few people, everybody involved with Edubuntu are community volunteers
<crimsun> (which holds true for Ubuntu and all of its derivatives)
<LaserJock> right
<mhz_cook> yeah, and those 'not volunteers' do a great job 
<mhz_cook> it is just that responsibilities may vary
<LaserJock> yes, very much so
<bimberi> mhz_cook: It's a very good idea (Study Content) - in fact something that will really help with adoption of Edubuntu.  To have materials available that teachers can just pick up and use to achieve learning goals.
<mhz_cook> Flashq009: if a 'volunteer' does not work on something, it may or may not cause big troubles. If a voluteer "owns" a resposibility, it will affect the whole community
<mhz_cook> bimberi: indeed.
<mhz_cook> we just need at least 3 teachers
<LaserJock> jsgotangco!
<jsgotangco> hey!
<jsgotangco> back to reality?
<LaserJock> I'm back, not sure about reality
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: when did you leave for the airport? I thought we were going to leave a 9:00
<jsgotangco> well i looked at my sched, i left at 8:30 and had a delay on my flight for almost an hour
<jsgotangco> when i landed in schiphol i had to run to my next plane
<LaserJock> ah, I left at 9:00
<LaserJock> jani was in the lobby and said you already left so I figured you just needed to get there earlier or something
<jsgotangco> yeah
<HedgeMage> hey there
<jsgotangco> hey
<mhz> edu-jetlang?
<LaserJock> hehe
<buggzero> bummer
<buggzero> edubuntu wont install for me
<LaserJock> really?
<buggzero> yeah it fails at LTSP ChRoot
<LaserJock> hmm
<mhz> buggzero: it takes a lot to finish that step?
<mhz> or it fails?
<buggzero> yeah it hangs at 50%
<buggzero> then a red screen comes up says it failed
<mhz> oh
<mhz> well
<mhz> what is the hardware you are using?
<buggzero> pIII
<buggzero> 750 mghrz
<buggzero> 172 ram
<mhz> weired it is it fails
<LaserJock> you're trying to make an LTSP server out of that?
<buggzero> no?
<buggzero> just regular ol desktop install
<buggzero> using edubuntu?
<LaserJock> then you shouldn't be doing LTSP stuff
<buggzero> how do I not use it?
<buggzero> because im doing a straight fresh install and i just torrented the img
<LaserJock> what options do you get at bootup?
<jsgotangco> you get an option to install workstation on boot
<buggzero> yeah but i do install to harddrive
<buggzero> dont worry everyone i think its going to be O K
<LaserJock> buggzero: right, but the workstation install doesn't do the LTSP stuff
<cbx33> good morning
<trive> hello
<cbx33> morning all
<donpaolo> Hi ogra! is edubuntu different from ubuntu in rsync configuration? I'm trying to use backuppc, but it works with ubuntu  and it doesn't with edubuntu
<ogra> nope, its the idential package
<ogra> must be some glitch in your config
<donpaolo> ogra, and with ssh?
<donpaolo> ogra, could you see if in http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/faq/ssh.html#how_do_i_setup_openssh is there something that can't work in edubuntu?
<ogra> if it works in ubuntu it must work in edubuntu as well
<ogra> there is no difference at all
<donpaolo> ogra, ok, thank you
<sbalneav> I'm here, I'm there, I'm everywhere!  So beware! :)
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> hey sbalneav how is UK?
<sbalneav> That was so saturday.  :)  It was great!  Saw both stonehenge AND the battersea power generating station!!! :)
<sbalneav> You a Pink Floyd fan?
<jsgotangco> yeah
<sbalneav> Know the building on the cover of Animals?
<jsgotangco> ohhhhh
<sbalneav> Thats it. 
<sbalneav> We saw it WITH OUR OWN EYES!
<jsgotangco> so are you back home?
<sbalneav> yeah, back in Canuckistan :)
<sbalneav> You made it home safely, I trust?
<jsgotangco> heh my flight to amsterdam was delayed when it landed to schiphol i had to run to catch my flight home
<jsgotangco> they were almost done boarding when i arrived
<jsgotangco> you got pics online?
<sbalneav> Not yet.  I'll try to get some posted later today.
<ogra> sbalneav, we were in a bar after the dinner where a live band played pink flody :)
<sbalneav> Wow!
<ogra> right across the road from the restaurant
<sbalneav> Pink Floyd makes everything better.
<ogra> heh
<jsgotangco> did they play well enough
<ogra> yep
<ogra> better than the tom jones stuff or prince they played later :)
<jsgotangco> prince haha
<ogra> imagine prince "kiss" in a very low voice :)
<ogra> and with no tune at all ... like spoken by a bored news speaker
<bddebian> Howdy
<Amaranth> ogra: ping?
<ogra> Amaranth, pong
<Amaranth> ogra: i think i have something to show you
<ogra> yay !
<Amaranth> let me make sure i've pushed the latest code
<Amaranth> ok, branch http://dev.realistanew.com/willowng/
<Amaranth> the first tab of the willow-config program doesn't do anything but the other two do work
<Amaranth> neat trick, if you train a good website as bad you're likely to have all good sites blocked and all...bad sites let through :)
<ogra> Amaranth, btw, jdub suggested "Mad Martigan" as appname 
<ogra> after a guy in the movie willlow
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> i dunno, that's pretty out there :P
<rodarvus> hi there
<DanielC> Greetings. Can anyone recommend a low-cost thin client box? The ideal box would be no bigger than a network switch and be silent.
<DanielC> It is meant to work with Edubuntu.
<ogra> define low-cost
<ogra> i usually recommend stuff from disklessworkstations.com
<ogra> Amaranth, looks very cool !
<DanielC> The one I have on my desk costs 175. Anything lower than can be considered "low cost" :)
<DanielC> *click*
<Amaranth> ogra: Is that good for the mid-point thingie?
<ogra> Amaranth, totally !
<ogra> thats really sexy ... 
<Amaranth> I foresee several poolside days in my future. :P
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> hi all
<JaneW> I have popped in for a quick visit
* DanielC waves at JaneW
<ogra> hey JaneW, you were missed in paris
<DanielC> Speaking of which... how was Paris?
<ogra> great
<DanielC> Anything interesting happen?
<ogra> localdevice support is completely specced ... the next generation of edubuntu servers will work out of the box without editing of the dhcpd.conf ...
<JaneW> ogra: I missed Paris too
<JaneW> ogra: how was it?
<ogra> other stuff is in the review queue ...
<JaneW> ogra: good things in store for edubuntu?
<JaneW> cool
<DanielC> cool
<ogra> JaneW, bad food hotel 10km away from the rest of the world ...
* JaneW must go look at the specs
<JaneW> ogra: :/
<ogra> so we were somehow feeling like in jail ...
<JaneW> ogra: it didn't look too promising, but it seemed to be a deliberate tactic...
<ogra> oh and a glass beer was 9 at the bar
<DanielC> I was going to suggest that dhcpd.conf default to a network range other than 192.168.0.1/24 because that conflicts with most existing networks. But from what you say, this won't be necessary, correct?
<JaneW> cheap, far away and no distractions, and free shuttle to from airport
<ogra> you could go to paris but that took you 1h
<JaneW> 9euros!
<JaneW> yikes
<ogra> yep
<JaneW> more than a 1L bottle of amarula
<ogra> DanielC, existing setups wont be touched ... new installs will have a not so common range
<DanielC> ogra: Great. That was going to be my suggestion. I'm using 192.168.17.x on mine because that's not common.
<ogra> it will likely even be something else than 192.168  i think ... we'll need to discuss that ...
<DanielC> Ok.
<ogra> but that will also need two NICs on install ...
<ogra> (which seems to be k12ltsp default as well... it confused many k12 people that switched that we default to one)
<DanielC> Wait... Edubuntu only needs one NIC?
<ogra> DanielC, if it runs standalone, yes
<ogra> as soon as you put it in a bigger network you'll better off with two
<DanielC> Ok.
<DanielC> Yes, and mine are always going to be in bigger networks.
<ogra> but i'm running my edubuntu server here as my dhcp server, my thin clients are on the same network as my normal machjines
<DanielC> Most schools are not going to switch to Edubuntu overnight, they'll start with a trial.
<ogra> and our target for the first two releases was only a single standalone classroom, so that was the right setup
<ogra> the next releases are about integration :)
<DanielC> :-)
<DanielC> Integration is good :)
<ogra> yeah ... 
<DanielC> Even though the eventual goal is to use 100% free software, making the first trial run a good experience is a good strategy.
<JackHanna> hey guys
<ogra> DanielC, btw, thats the system used to develop ubuntu ltsp http://www.disklessworkstations.com/cgi-bin/web/200014.html?id=EiiIgkzb i can guarantee 100% functionality ;)
<DanielC> ogra: Thanks!  That one is also a bit cheaper than the one I have here.
<JackHanna> funny.. I was just coming in here to ask about pxe booting terminals 
<DanielC> :)
<JackHanna> I have a ubuntu 6.06 install that I apt installed edubuntu on that I'm trying to get working with net booting thin/thick clients on 
<ogra> make sure to follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall if you add it on top of ubuntu
<JackHanna> does anyone know of a place you could go to find LTSP installs in your area? I think that would really help spread the project and get new admins on board
<JackHanna> ooh thanks
<ogra> there was such an request from someone in the community, not sure if anyone implemented something like a website for it yet ...
<ogra> but should be easy to do based on the tools used for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWorldWide
<JackHanna> I haven't found info on configuring the 2 nic cards for...
<ogra> just make the one for the thin clients use 192.168.0.1 as static ip and you are done
<JackHanna> ok, and pxe,dhcp and stuff will be taken care of on that interface?
<ogra> yep
<JackHanna> hmm.. cool, reaching for 2nd nic right now
<ogra> indeed the other interface shouldnt be in 192.168.0.*
<JackHanna> good point.. I'll have to reconfig my linksys to use 10.x or something
<JackHanna> I've got my linksys pluged into my dmz at work for testing(porn) and stuff
<JackHanna> testing*cugh*bittorrent*cough*
<ogra> heh
<JackHanna> can't wait till our 10mbit connection gets in!
* pips1 catches up
<pips1> ogra, Amaranth I liked the "Mad Martigan" suggestion for Willow ;-)
<pips1> big favourite of mine
<JackHanna> but hey, the cable company is here at the library hooking me up with free cable and a free cable modem! whoot
<JackHanna> what do you put as the default gateway for the 2nd nic?
<JackHanna> I'm guessing it have to be itself right?
<ogra> doesnt matter ... you can point it to itself ...
<ogra> the thin clients dont need any routing ...
<JackHanna> do you know where the documentation on adding edubuntu to ubuntu is? I was going over it last week
<ogra> there is none i think
<ogra> sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop edubuntu-server and then follow the howto above ...
<pips1> "LTSP Term 150": $279.95. I was told today that my local government buys "fat" clients (PCs) for only around $560 (i.e. double price of thin client). So the cost savings aren't in the hardware cost so much, but more in the maintenance savings (thin clients last loger, less hardware failures (no ventilator ot other "moving parts") and can be replaced like a defective light bulb...).
<JackHanna> that's it I did the edubuntu-server.. they said you didn't need to do the desktop unless  you wanted the added apps and stuff
<ogra> if you only want ltsp install ltsp-server-standalone
<JackHanna> so after installing edubuntu-server I still have to do the steps above
<ogra> not edubuntu-*
<ogra> yes
<ogra> its only a metapackage that depends on the right packages, there are no configuration bits or something 
<JackHanna> but the link you gave me was for installing ltsp standalone..
<pips1> ogra, will you change the edubuntu package for edgy? currently, the (kde) edu applications are all bunched in there... :-/
<ogra> lets see, seems we got an additional 20MB for free from ubuntus seed cleanup ... 
<pips1> right
<ogra> depending on how much that will fill up over time until release we wont need to drop anything if we're lucky
<pips1> btw, good news re 'local devices support' spec :-)
<pips1> did you have a chance to look at those two "student control panel" apps that were mentioned on the mailing list?
<ogra> pips1, please stop poking me about controlaulas, i have answered you about it several times niow v... we dont want apps written in basic
<pips1> the one from LinEx and the iTALC one?
<pips1> huh?
<pips1> sorry, that wasn't me poking...!
<pips1> they are written in basic!?!
<pips1> good lord
<ogra> controlaulas is written in gambas, yes
<ogra> and i answer that question once a month
<ogra> and i'm sure i answered it to you as well already in this channel ...
<pips1> well, you can still look at the thing for ideas.. you don't need to actually distribute it if there are technical reasons that speak against it.
<pips1> ogra, nope, not to me, but I see you have been pestered enough :-P hehe
<ogra> feel free to add them to the TeachersPet page for feature suggestions
<pips1> oki
<pips1> I had an interesting discussion about those "student control" apps with a sys admin just on the weekend.. he thinks it's more effective to change the seating layout in the labs. he wants "angled V-shape" desks, where the side without the computer is facing to the teacher and the other side faces away from the teacher... so students have an unobstructed view to the front and the teacher sees the screens of the students...
<pips1> the problem, of course, is that you can fit less students in such a lab
<pips1> and you need "custom" tables
<ogra> well, i'd like to hear from a teacher about that :)
<ogra> sysadmins dont do the day to day work :)
<pips1> yeah
<pips1> I think he was teaching too though
<pips1> s/was/is
<pips1> ogra,  did you have a look at the iTALC app at all?
<pips1> http://italc.sourceforge.net/home.php
* pips1 ducks
<ogra> yes i met the author in paris
<pips1> so....? :-)
<pips1> is it an option or not?
* pips1 decides to stop bugging ogra and will check it out himself in a spare moment
<ogra> well, either invest 200h to re implement it in gtk (its qt) and make it work with our ltsp or finish SCP in less but have less features by default and a sane python based plugin system ...
<ogra> iTALC is fine if you have certain prerequisites we dont use ... ldap by default for the whole school would be one for example ...
<JackHanna> the install script for ltsp is still running...
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<JackHanna> crosses fingers
<highvoltage> hi ogra 
<rodarvus> highvoltage!
<rodarvus> have you uploaded your pictures somehwere already? ;)
<highvoltage> rodarvus: i tried to upload all my photos this morning, but i noticed i ran out of webspace :(
<rodarvus> oh
<LaserJock> hi highvoltage, rodarvus, and ogra 
<highvoltage> so what i'll do is delete all the older photos i have
<rodarvus> hi LaserJock!
<highvoltage> so i'll do that tomorrow morning. quite a bit behind today
<highvoltage> hey LaserJock!
<pips1> hey highvoltage 
<rodarvus> highvoltage, you can also upload them to somewhere else, such as flickr
<highvoltage> have you recovered from paris?
<highvoltage> hey pips1 
<LaserJock> I got a really bad cold :(
* rodarvus spent 30h in airports saturday/sunday
<highvoltage> rodarvus: true. do i have to upload them 1 by 1 with some dodgy interface though?
<highvoltage> geepers.
<rodarvus> highvoltage, hopefully not
<highvoltage> i was home at midnight on saturday. i'm glad i left very early.
<rodarvus> I left Paris on Saturday, 22h local time (20h UTC)
<ogra> hey LaserJock 
<pips1> ogra, thanks for your info re iTALC
<rodarvus> but had to leave the hotel *much* earlier (14h)
<highvoltage> ogra: hello
<rodarvus> :)
<ogra> pips1, i'll stay in contact with the italc author though ... might become handy at some point where we target such setups by default
<pips1> good
<pips1> edgy will still be targeted at class room, right?
<ogra> well, we'll have network authentication in edgy ... 
<pips1> whooot
<ogra> so steps are done into becoming a school distro rather then a classroom distro 
<ogra> but the real switch might happen not before edgy+1
<pips1> yep, ic
<pips1> a plugins architecture for s-c-p sounds like a good idea
<pips1> and avoiding feature bloat too
<ogra> YAYAYAYAY !!!
<ogra> we have a working ltsp again :D
<ogra> wow, fixing the bugs debian introduced costed me three days ...
<mhz> hi all
<LaserJock> \o/
<mhz> ogra rulz
<ogra> well, for now only ltsp-build-client works again ... i didnt test it in reality yet 
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> everybody back safe?
<pips1> hi mhz 
<mhz> hi pips1 
<pips1> hey cbx33 
<cbx33> hi pips1 
<mhz> hey cbx33 
<mhz> hey LaserJock 
<mhz> hehehe
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<mhz> hi highvoltage 
<highvoltage> and mhz :)
<cbx33> hi mhz 
<ogra> meh, more bugs 
<mhz> lol
<cbx33> hi ogra 
<ogra> why is that debiuan 
<ogra> stuff so broiken
<cbx33> did you hear about grasynco?
<highvoltage> cbx33: do you think Lisa would mind running the Edubuntu art team?
<pips1> ogra, you are *are* talking about unstable, right? ;-)
<mhz> highvoltage: ikks (aka Igor Tamara from Colombia) has a very interesting Map of Colombia related to Schools implementing FLOSS
<cbx33> highvoltage, she said could you drop her an email about whats involved etc
<mhz> Could we have something like that for Edubuntu?
<cbx33> i think she's worried about being up to the task
<cbx33> I reckon she'd be great
<pips1> mhz, link?
<mhz> yeah. w8
<highvoltage> cbx33: well, she is, as far as I know, the only candidate, so whatever contributions she can make, in terms of leadership or artwork knowledge, would be greatly appreciated.
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<mhz> who is Lisa?
<ogra> pips1, nope i'm talking about debians bzr branch
<highvoltage> mhz: cbx33's wife. she painted the edubuntu 'gangsta' wallpaper
<highvoltage> sorry, not painted. i nearly said 'painted the mona lisa'. d'oh!
<LaserJock> hehe
<ogra> cbx33, we couldnt imaginne anyone better :)
<mhz> oh, yeah! the wife
<mhz> pips1: highvoltage: http://estadisticas.slec.net/slec/ejemplos/
<highvoltage> ogra: hello
<ogra> heya !
<LaserJock> highvoltage: heh, having fun with colors?
<highvoltage> yay! :)
<mhz> please click on "Cundinamarca"  near the center, small region
<highvoltage> LaserJock: well, ogra has been ignoring me, so i had to step up my hello. i was just about to use blinking text ;)
<ogra> haha
<ogra> is there a tag for blinking text on irc ? 
<highvoltage> no, i don't think so.
* highvoltage stops abusing IRC
<pips1> hehe
<bddebian> highvoltage: :-)
<pips1> mhz, took me quite a while to locate that region ;-)
<highvoltage> i can't believe how quickly last week zoomed by.
<mhz> pips1: hehe
<highvoltage> a week away from home sounded like a long time, but it flew quickly with the ubunteros.
<pips1> mhz, nice info
<cbx33> I'm sure she will do it
<mhz> pips1: yeah, I figure something like that would help show off some stats about edubuntu
<cbx33> I'l bbl
<cbx33> some serious family stuff to deal with tonight
<cbx33> take care guys
<highvoltage> seeya cb<tab>
<bddebian> Heh, me too
<pips1> mhz, who collected that info? just one person? how? by calling schools?
<mhz> pips1: well, in Colombia, Igor Tamara started an edu-community. He encourages schools to use FLOSS and provide info, He then uploads the info
* pips1 checks http://www.ubuntuusers.de/map/ and discoveres that there are too many individual 'ubuntu users' on the google map, causing a slowdown of the javascript...
<ogra> pips1, the official page once was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWorldWide
<pips1> mhz, in switzerland, the government does statistics of ict in schools. I am just reading the latest one. very interesting.
<pips1> they don't have a map though
<pips1> ogra, cheers
<mhz> ogra: BTW, Danile Favara (aka nomed) showed us how easy would be to cook Edubuntu Lite or Edubunt Latino, etc. It was just a matter of using his dsslive implementations. For a non hacker took about 20 minutes to understand how to do it. And the whole human-process takes about 30 minutes. The computing process, about 90 minutes, depending on hardware.
<DanielC> Whoo hoo!!  Another Ubuntu convert. My boss and I just finished installing and setting up Ubuntu on his desktop (his primary computer).
<mhz> cool
<DanielC> :-D
<DanielC> Taking over the world, one PC at a time...
<pips1> mhz, are you talking about ubuntu derivatives / customisation?
* pips1 reads about dsslive
<pips1> got to run, cu all
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage 
<LaserJock> things calming down today?
<HedgeMage> Starting to :)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: were some accounts really compromised? i suppose changing my passwd won't hurt...
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: it was <25 user accounts... however, changing certainly wouldn't hurt
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: have a time frame of when this occurred ?
<sbalneav> highvoltage: Hey there!
<sbalneav> Made it home safe?
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav 
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Hey hey!
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: if you didn't try to ID to nickserv during the time things were crashing two nights ago, you are okay.
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: nope, but there was something odd. I appeared as op in #doomsday, and I'm not set to auto-op
<HedgeMage> that would happen because the servers came up before chanserv was back, so the channel didn't know about any of your settings yet.
<highvoltage> hey sbalneav :)
<highvoltage> sbalneav: yes, i did!
<highvoltage> geez, these drupal updates sure are icky
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: how so?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: i upgraded, and then the site would only display blank pages
<HedgeMage> ouch!
<HedgeMage> from what to what?
<highvoltage> so i spent quite some time trying to troubleshoot it, and the people on #drupal-support helped me a bit the week before paris, but we didn't get much far.
<highvoltage> so tonight i just started over, with the backed up database, and now for some reason it just works.
<highvoltage> from 4.7.0 to 4.7.2
<HedgeMage> weird
<highvoltage> yep. perhaps i was just being stupid earlier :)
<HedgeMage> lol
<highvoltage> i still feel a little caution about the next upgrade, but i'm going to make sure i do it earlier when the next update is released.
<highvoltage> i don't want to skip an update again.
* HedgeMage nods
<duck--> hello again, HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> hi duck-- 
<duck--> So, ogra is the one who could possibly point me in the right direction for customizing installation CDs?
<ogra> not really
<ogra> i only use the ubuntu build server tools to build a cd, if you customize it the brocess is very different
<ogra> but there is a wikipage about customizing aan install cd iso
<duck--> yes, I've toyed with it once in the past with no success.
<highvoltage> isn't it bad karma to have a nick like duck-- ?
<duck--> The ubuntu website instructs a contact to get in touch with the "development team" but gives no contact information, hence my dilemma.
<duck--> highvoltage: not when large objects are thrown.
<highvoltage> :)
<HedgeMage> duck--: did you try emailing the dev mailing list (either ubuntu main or edubuntu) ?
<ogra> duck--, there are plenty of people making customized CDs, so i suspect it can be done somehow
<duck--> HedgeMage: indeed I did, I received a reply stating that the message was awaiting approval by a list administrator.
<ogra> but i never did that myself ...
<HedgeMage> duck--: ahh if you join the mailing list you don't have to deal with that.
<HedgeMage> non-members get moderated, and most of that is spam so it gets lost sometimes
<duck--> HedgeMage: hmm, I thought I did.  Let me double-check.
<signifer123> Fro custom cd's i do believe there was a guide on it for version 5.10...i'll look for it...
<duck--> I've seen it signifer123, but it's rather incomplete and hacky.  I'm looking for something more stable, complete, and official.
<signifer123> Ok, have you looked at MyBuntu scripts?
<duck--> No, actually.  Is that the script that was included on that same wiki page?
<signifer123> I don't think they are still up though...
<duck--> oh...
<ogra> google cache might help
<duck--> well, the addition of multiple methods and a lack of explanation of the tasks is confusing.
<duck--> on the wiki page, that is
<ogra> well, its a wikipage
<duck--> yep :)
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto initially had only this content: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<ogra> both work, but one is edited by many many folks :)
<ogra> and somehow hides the simplicissity of the task :)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> -iss :)
<duck--> I'd be more than willing to contribute my findings in a complete and coherent manner, if only I could figure it out.
<JackHanna> hey oga,  the install script in that quick start ended with errors, the client gets an ip address but fails with a tftp error of file not found
<JackHanna> looks like 2 packages failed to download
<ogra> which packages ? 
<JackHanna> fontconfig2.3.2-1 and xprop
<JackHanna> from the archive.ubuntu.com server
<JackHanna> does that make sence, or do you nee more info
<ogra> well, then you only have half a thin client installed 
<JackHanna> any idea why they'd fail to fetch?
<ogra> sudo rm -rf /opt/ltsp/$(dpkg --print-architecture) && sudo ltsp-build-client
<ogra> nope
<JackHanna> your saying I should run that
<ogra> netwrok breakage ? cosmic rays, a whacky cable ...
<JackHanna> I'll try and run it again
* duck-- realizes why his devel mail didn't go through.....sent from wrong email address! :D
<duck--> ogra: one last question, and possibly a strange one, how do you disable automounting?
<ogra> for plugged devices ? 
<duck--> yes
<ogra> s/plugged/removable/
<signifer123> i thoghut he ment fstab...
<signifer123> thought...
<duck--> i know how to disable it for ones that are permanent, fstab and all that
<ogra> see the menu ...
<ogra> system->settings->removable devices i think
<duck--> was wondering what programmatically can be changed to disable this, for forensics purposes
<duck--> if you know, off-hand
<ogra> must be a gconf key, look for it in gconf-editor
<duck--> hmm, ok, thanks
<duck--> hmm, i think i'm going to start a project if there isn't already one for customizing installation CDs, I see a definite need
<JackHanna> sounds like a good idea.. have you taken a look at this virtual device at VMware that will pxe boot and install iso's for you may go well with your program for an easy to set up and use network installer
<LaserJock> duck--: perhaps working with http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/projects/ubuntu-livecd-customization/ would be good
<JackHanna> http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/371
<duck--> JackHanna: that's an excellent idea as well
<duck--> LaserJock: you don't think that this is beyond the scope of the livecd-customization?
<JackHanna> at work I love using Altiris Deployment server... I'm such a sucker for a pxe boot OS installer and imageer
<JackHanna> imager
<JackHanna> I can't even think about manageing computer labs without Altiris
<duck--> JackHanna: yeah, that would be nice, at my work we're stuck with ghosting, having to boot each client off a cd to image it
<duck--> then send out the image in a multicast from the server
<LaserJock> duck--: it'd be great to have one tool for CD customization
<JackHanna> yuck, check out that appliance.. I've been meening to look into it
<duck--> LaserJock: hmm, yeah indeed.
<JackHanna> and I believe there are some other good pxe boot imageing freeware tools out there
<duck--> JackHanna: but my issue at hand is pressing, so I'm afraid I can't spend too much time on it at the moment.
<JackHanna> isn't that how it always works?
<duck--> hehe
<JackHanna> anyone work for a library or school?
<duck--> i do
<JackHanna> witch and where
<duck--> Madison Area Technical College, Madison, WI, http://matcmadison.edu
<duck--> witch?!!? where!  If she she floats she'
<JackHanna> http://www.westervillelibrary.org
<duck--> s a witch
<LaserJock> burn her!
<duck--> :D
<highvoltage> LaserJock: is your wife mad at us?
<highvoltage> (did she notice her sticker was gone?)
<duck--> icky, the live cd customizer kit is all shell scripts.
<JackHanna> real men use cli :P
<duck--> heh
<JackHanna> I'll take mine with nice aqua clickable buttons and shit
<duck--> it has a frontend, but the frontend is for the shell scripts
<duck--> but what do I know
<duck--> i'll be back, i need to reboot
<LaserJock> highvoltage: yes, she noticed very quickly in fact. See thought it was weird ;-)
<mhz> highvoltage: just in case you wanna know. It seems to me, ion2 desktop is a little bit more friendly than fluxbox and wmaker, because it does update the desktop menu when you install apps. I have not seen icons or backgrounds on it yet, but it does cleverly administer the desktop area.
<LaserJock> yeah, menu systems suck ;-)
<mhz> highvoltage: and... also wanted to mention that I'll start working on edubuntu-latino (edubuntu lite idea) next week.
<mhz> LaserJock: yup, however, gnome, kde and xfce do take care of that
<highvoltage> LaserJock: heh.
<highvoltage> mhz: ion2? ubuntu ships with ion3 :)
<mhz> hehehe
<LaserJock> I really like openbox
<mhz> yup, many nice alternatives
<crimsun> (I hope you mean openbox 3 and not openbox 2)
<LaserJock> crimsun: uh yeah
<LaserJock> openbox 3 has been out for years
<crimsun> hey now, I happen to like both openbox 2 and 3
<crimsun> I was a blackbox 0.4x user back then
<LaserJock> I haven't ever used blackbox much, back in the Gentoo days I tried out virtually all the window managers
<crimsun> while I certainly won't discredit shaleh, I do prefer blackbox 0.4x over any current derivatives
* mhz loves wmaker, fluxbox, enlightenment and ion2
<crimsun> "use what gets the job done" became my mantra
<fowlduck> hello
<crimsun> hi
<fowlduck> be back in a bit....again
<ere> I'm about to add ldap for authentication to a network that consists of two schools and one kindergarten, do you have any suggestions/advice to a beginner in Ldap?
<JackHanna> make sure you can restore from backup!
<ere> the number of users will be 200+ to begin with. Totally about 100 computers, most running ubuntu/edubuntu, some MS, and a few OSX
<JackHanna> if your intrested in a way for lower admins/teachers to make accounts for students have a look at my buddies web project to have Ruby on Rails and a web interface make users for you
<ere> JackHanna: that is interesting, url?
<JackHanna> http://www.aaronbedra.com/pages/ldap
<JackHanna> he made it so we could have patrons with accounts for video editing on the Macs... all the other tools where way to complicated for the librarians to use
<ere> JackHanna: how do you structure entries in the DIT? and what kind of information do you store?
<JackHanna> I guess just name and password.. but anything could be added. 
<JackHanna> just shoot him an email, the link should be on his www page
<JackHanna> I couldn't believe no one had made a tool like this before
<fowlduck> like what?
<fowlduck> what tool?
<fowlduck> did I miss something?  when did Sun's JRE/JDK/etc get into the repos?
<LaserJock> fowlduck: right before Dapper was released, I believe
<fowlduck> wow, very very nice
<LaserJock> Sun went to a different license that is a bit more open
<th1a> fowlduck:  sabdfl was on stage at Sun One... it was a thing.
<fowlduck> wow
* fowlduck crawls out from under his rock
<LaserJock> yes, we get Java and they get Sparc
<fowlduck> ?
<fowlduck> the architecture?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> Ubuntu now supports Sparc
<fowlduck> nice
<fowlduck> LaserJock, I think you do something with docs, right?  There is a broken link here to a deb package: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<fowlduck> LaserJock, it's the RealPlayer deb
<LaserJock> hmm, let me look
<LaserJock> fowlduck: hmm, looks like it is broken, I'll file a bug. thanks for noticing
<fowlduck> no problem
<fowlduck> thanks for filing it, too :)
<JackHanna> damn install died again with those 2 missing packages!
<fowlduck> same 2?
<JackHanna> yep
<fowlduck> ouch
<fowlduck> sounds broken
* fowlduck = captain obvious
<fowlduck> be back in a bit
<JackHanna> I'm out.. later guys
<JackHanna> I'll work on this later
<ogra> JackHanna, do you have the correct versiuons ?
<ogra> from the error ? 
<JackHanna> versiuons?
<ogra> fontconfig 2.3.2-1 isnt in ubuntu
<JackHanna> It's running again, I ran apt-get update first
<ogra> you named that version before
<JackHanna> oh... then how is it expected to be installed
<JackHanna> ya that's one it asked for
<ogra> 2.3.2-1.1ubuntu12 is though
<JackHanna> then why is it asking for that package?
<ogra> do you have any debian sources in your servers sources list ? 
<ogra> if so, reinsatll the server, you cant fix that easily
<JackHanna> I don't think so
<JackHanna> sigh
<ogra> looks to me like you are using a debian veryion of your ltsp package
<JackHanna> I ran the quick install guide..... 
<ogra> what does: dpkg -l ltsp-server reveal ?
<JackHanna> I had also installed easy ubuntu if that adds any wacko repos...
<JackHanna> are you going to be around tuesday?
<ogra> check with  dpkg -l ltsp-server
<ogra> i'm always around ... unless i sleep
<ogra> :)
<JackHanna> later
<ogra> sigh
* HedgeMage peeks in
#edubuntu 2006-06-27
<bddebian> Hello
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: ping?
<LaserJock> yeah
<jsgotangco> everything ok on your side now?
<LaserJock> oh, I don't know
<jsgotangco> eh?
<LaserJock> I'm still sick and I need to get a new driver's license
<jsgotangco> :/
<LaserJock> your back any better? is it morning there?
<jsgotangco> yeah im much ok now, i am currently at work
<jsgotangco> i just spent the whole day sleeping yesterday
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm trying to take it easy today
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: are you still interested in forking gperiodic?
<LaserJock> I don't know
<LaserJock> I think it would be great
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure about time
<jsgotangco> well let's not aim for edgy then
<jsgotangco> this would be considered upstream work
<jsgotangco> or even continue development upstream
<LaserJock> yeah
<jsgotangco> i can grab the current source and make a tabbed glade interface
<dunn> Can you ask for help here?  I am new
<LaserJock> I just grabbed the latest source from 2003
<LaserJock> dunn: sure, you might even get a good answer :-)
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: it's written in C though :(
<jsgotangco> meh
<dunn> I can not install edubuntu on a tray load iMac.  I  receive the following message: can't allocate device-tree chunk.  Any ideas.  The imac just boots to open firmware.
<LaserJock> dunn: hmm, I'm no help
<crimsun> mm C.
<LaserJock> hmm, gperiodic looks pretty dead
<mhz> jsgotangco: hey
<mhz> jsgotangco: would you like to try exelearning for ubuntu?
<jsgotangco> hey
<jsgotangco> exelerning?
<mhz> http://exelearning.org/?q=screenshots
<mhz> VERY cool
<mhz> moodle content creation from desktop
<jsgotangco> interesting...
<jsgotangco> hmm runs on twisted thats nice
<bimberi> dunn: https://launchpad.net/bugs/34508 - there's a lot there, there's talk of people installing breezy and upgrading from there as a workaround
<dunn> thank you bimberi
<bimberi> dunn: yw :)
<crimsun> cool, blame all boogs on seb for gperiodic
<LaserJock> seb?
<crimsun> seb128 is the Debian maintainer.
<crimsun> neat, 2.0.8 was released in March?
<jsgotangco> ahh well i dont think seb has the time to update the application it just pales in comparison to kalzium...
<LaserJock> hmm, well it seems that gperiodic is a bit disorganized
<crimsun> I'd love to see it updated
<LaserJock> the first website I went to was up to 1.3.3 and the link in the Debian package is dead
<crimsun> yeah, there's a bug filed on that.
<LaserJock> I did some googling and after some redirects I think I found the homepage
<crimsun> debian 358693
<LaserJock> so the latest version is from Dec. 2004
<LaserJock> bah, I sure want to get that fixed
<crimsun> which issue{,s}?
<LaserJock> well, it just isn't good enough
<LaserJock> it needs a better GUI
<LaserJock> and a bit more information
<LaserJock> basically we need it to be a Gnome equivalent of kalzium
<crimsun> erg.
<crimsun> yeah, that's a tight spot.
<crimsun> having never "ported" a Qt app to GTK, I can't speak
<LaserJock> well most of the data is there
<LaserJock> it just needs to get spiffed up
<LaserJock> and the data organized
<LaserJock> the one thing that *is* missing is that kalzium has a little picture of each element, which is pretty cool
<crimsun> that's pretty important imo
<crimsun> how a11y-friendly is it?
<LaserJock> not sure
<crimsun> (I've never taught chem to deaf or blind students)
<LaserJock> but I think it would be good to sort of "fix" it up
<jsgotangco> im not sure if a simple glade fix would work though
<jsgotangco> at first glance it looks easy
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<cbx33> mornin people
<jsgotangco> hi
<pygi> hey jsgotangco, cbx33 
<jsgotangco> hey pygi
<cbx33> hi pygi 
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was wondering what cd i want with edubuntu - does the 'live' do the same as an ubuntu 'desktop' install?
<jsgotangco> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<cbx33> mornin ogra 
<jsgotangco> hey highvoltage
<jsgotangco> ohhh auto join hehe
<highvoltage> hey jsgotangco :)
<cbx33> so where can we find the outcome of the summit?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/people/ogra/+specs would be a good place ... watch them to get approved :)
<yvesC> Hi all
<ogra> hey yvesC 
<yvesC> how can i get a localized tuxpaint in edubuntu? the preinstalled version is only in english ?
<ogra> is there a localized version of it ? 
<ogra> i didnt know that
<yvesC> text on the buttons are translated.
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> try installing tuxpaint-config, i dont know if that offers language selection, but that would be a start
<arunkumaran> hi
<arunkumaran> what is the difference b/w ubuntu n edubuntu
<yvesC> ~$ dpkg -L tuxpaint-data | grep fr
<yvesC> /usr/share/locale/fr
<yvesC> /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES
<yvesC> /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/tuxpaint.mo
<yvesC> (in my debian box)
<ogra> arunkumaran, edubuntu adds educational apps, different artwork and an ltsp server to the default install
<yvesC> but tuxpaint does not work in french in the edubuntu i installed yesterday for a school.
<arunkumaran> so for a college student is it better to opt for edubuntu....
<ogra> yvesC, did you install the french language-support packages ? 
<ogra> or selected french in the language selector ? 
<yvesC> yes.
<ogra> (which would in fact install the language-support packages)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/products/tuxpaint/+translations
<ogra> doesnt look nice ...
<yvesC> the tuxpaint-data does not contains locale directory. Where are these locales in edubuntu? 
<ogra> in the language packs
<ogra> all transaltions are split out into them 
<ogra> that makes it possible to update translations without having to upgrade the software itself ...
<ogra> (which would introduce new bugs in stable releases)
<yvesC> looks like tuxpaint one's are missing. the language pack name  is language-support-fr ?
<ogra> thats the metapackage
<ogra> there are signle language packs for gnome, kde firefox, tunderbird, openoffice etc they depend on
<ogra> i would expect it to be in the gnome langpack
<yvesC> which languge pack is supposed contains tuxpaint locales ?
<yvesC> tuxpaint is not really part of gnome... it uses SDL.
<ogra> i dont know, i dont work on the translation infrastructure, #launchpad could probably answer that
<yvesC> ok thanks. I will reinstall it from source to get it clean for the moment.
<ogra> that will break on next upgrade ... make sure to make you a note or something to not get confused then ...
<yvesC> yes, i know. I install it into /usr/local, cleanly.
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> yvesC, would you mind filing a bug so i dont forget to investigate that in egdy ?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<yvesC> ok.
<ogra> thanks :)
<rodarvus> good morning
<cbx33> does amd64 have the jre for firefox ?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> but no plugin
<cbx33> thats what i was after
<cbx33> so i can't use java witihin firefox
<ogra> you can try the blackdown package
<ogra> its in multiverse as well
<ogra> but i dont know how good it works in dapper (used to in breezy)
<cbx33> i see
<cbx33> :(
<rodarvus> also note that java-blackdown only supports java 1.4
<cbx33> does the blackdown package have the plugin built in?
* rodarvus shrugs
<ogra> there is a metapackage search for java and for plugin
<ogra> i dont have amd64 handy so i cant look ... ppc doesnt have any plugin
<ogra> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/j2re1.4
<ogra> rodarvus, i merged the debian changes and created an edgy ltsp branch for us to work on, https://launchpad.net/people/ogra/+branch/ltsp/edgy-ltsp
<ogra> (its not been pulled yet by the scheduler)
<ogra> i also need to discuss with mdz what we'll do with the old "Ubuntu LTSP upstream" branch, we should have it pointing to the recent upstream development branch
<Yagisan> cbx33: java don't work too well on amd64, even with that old plugin. ie I can't access uni with it.
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> ta
<cbx33> how are you Yagisan 
<ogra> it worked fine for me in breezy ... but firefox was upgraded since then ...
<ogra> so they might not play nicely together
<rodarvus> ogra, I noticed :)
<Yagisan> cbx33: screwed
<Yagisan> cbx33: yourself
<Yagisan> ?
<cbx33> bad
<rodarvus> yesterday I was quite busy with migration from the laptop to my desktop machine
<cbx33> very bad, 
<rodarvus> + backup (35gb to dvd), reinstallation of Edubuntu on desktop, and finally configuration
<rodarvus> + catching up with email
<rodarvus> so that basically eat up my whole day
<Yagisan> cbx33: I blogged about my "issues" here http://deng.sourceforge.net/blog/?p=65
<cbx33> I can't blog about mine
<ogra> rodarvus, heh, i know how that feels
<rodarvus> (regarding Ubuntu LTSP Upstream branch) I think this is sensible
<ogra> fixing all this debian breakage was also quite heavy ... if they only wouldnt merge half breeded features into their main branch
<ogra> rodarvus, yes, but i dont know if launchpad supports removal of branches or if we can change the url easily ...
<ogra> and probably mdz wants to keep it around for historical reasons ...
<ogra> our little ltsp museum :)
<rodarvus> oh, maybe a subject to bring up with kiko and stevea?
<rodarvus> haha, agreed :)
<ogra> lets see 
<sbalneav> Morning ogra, rodarvus!!
<ogra> hey sbalneav 
<rodarvus> hello :)
<Yagisan> cbx33: mine is summed up as "I need money, so I have to go away for a while"
<cbx33> mine right at this moment in time is
<cbx33> I fear for my wife/sister in law and moether in laws safety
<cbx33>  /=,
<rodarvus> ogra, btw, I found a few theme-related bugs in Edubuntu Dapper last night (most of which you told me about the other day at Paris)
<rodarvus> do you have plans to fix them, or should I add them to my queue?
<ogra> cursor ? i have that partially fixed here, i just had getting ltsp in a usable state on a higher priority
<Yagisan> cbx33: oh dear.
<cbx33> Yagisan: yeh
<ogra> rodarvus, are there other theme related bugs ? 
<cbx33> it all kicked off on sunday, and we thought it was mostly resolved yesterday
<rodarvus> ogra, no, not only the cursor - also clearlooks is broken after default install
<cbx33> but today has just turned bbbbaaaddd
<ogra> in which way ? 
<ogra> rodarvus, like showing strange patterns on buttons ? 
<cbx33> ogra: the gtk bug?
<rodarvus> the ubuntu icon on the panel is missing on this theme (meaning this file is probably in ubuntu-artwork, which doesn't gets installed in edubuntu)
<ogra> rodarvus, err, thats replaced by the edubuntu icon
<ogra> which is in gartoon and tango-brown ... 
<rodarvus> the ubuntu icon for EdubuntuColors and EdubuntuPlain are not the same (they even have different size)
<ogra> indeed, if you dotn use the edubuntu iconthemes it will fall back to the gnome foot
<ogra> oh, i didnt notice ... i'll check
<rodarvus> ogra, then something is wrong on the default configuration - it is pretty easy to reproduce -> install edubuntu (without updates or new packages), and change theme to clearlooks
<ogra> we should have a bzr branch for edubuntu-artwork anyway
<rodarvus> I agree
<ogra> well, if you change the theme, what do you expect :)
<rodarvus> also, is it on purpose that our artwork is "lacking", in contrast to ubuntu artwork?
<ogra> i cant put the icon into the hicolor theme, else we'll make ubuntu-artwork uninstallable in edubuntu
<rodarvus> I expect some icon to show on my panel :)
<JackHanna> what's up guys
<ogra> yeah, it falls back to the hicolor one which should be the gnome foot
<ogra> what is lacking ? 
<JackHanna> ogra. I got the client to start booting but it fails with "mount: RPC: unable to recieve; errno = Connection refused
<rodarvus> gdm theme is different (seems to be the old one)
<ogra> can you check if hicolor-icon-theme is installed in your install ?
<JackHanna> but the  client starts to boot
<JackHanna> why is it getting refused
<rodarvus> ogra, now it is
<ogra> yeah, i was promised to get usplash, gnome splash, wallpaper and a gdm theme from the art company, we only got the gnome-splash and the wallpaper
<rodarvus> oh
<rodarvus> I like our default wallpaper
<JackHanna> ??
<JackHanna> do I have to add the clients mac address or something?
<rodarvus> ogra, who should I talk to on this regard?
<rodarvus> (and to make sure it doesn't happens again in the future ;) )
<JackHanna> is anything I'm saying making sence?
<kbrooks> cbx33: ping
<kbrooks> cbx33: pls pm me
<JackHanna> or being heard?
<rodarvus> you are being heard
<rodarvus> but for unknown reasons you directed your question to a specific person :)
<rodarvus> (I mean, we still call this channel #edubuntu, not #ogra-support ;) )
<JackHanna> well I was talking with orga last evening and said I'd be back in the morning.. but if anyone else knows the answer feel free to jump in
<rodarvus> seems your client can't authenticate on the nfs server - is /etc/exports configured correctly? and what the server log says about the connection attempt?
<JackHanna> hmm.. I'm not sure, I was just using the quick start guide. How should /etc/exports be configured
<rodarvus> JackHanna, the problem is that there isn't much more to be said, without proper context (logs, specific configuration, etc)
<JackHanna> exports has a single /opt/ltps line
<rodarvus> there is only this information on this line?
<JackHanna> it has /opt/ltsp  *(ro,no_rootsquash,async)
<JackHanna> but why does a default install need trouble shot, should't it just work?
<rodarvus> and it works, actually
<JackHanna> I'm sure it does/should
<JackHanna> is that the correct line?
<rodarvus> yes, this line is correct
<JackHanna> anything else to check
<rodarvus> but there are many other "variables" which can be wrong - is the client machine on the same network as the server?
<JackHanna> yep
<rodarvus> do you have any other services on the server (such as firewall)
<JackHanna> only 2 clients on the switch
<JackHanna> nope
<rodarvus> and you still didn't told me if there is anything on the server logs :)
<JackHanna> witch log should I check
<JackHanna> I'm running the build client again.. gotta run
<JackHanna> I'll be around later
<jsgotangco> hey
<rodarvus> hello jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> rodrigo!
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: did you fly with no problems i assume?
<rodarvus> no, unfortunately that was not the case :)
<rodarvus> both flights I had (on return to brazil) were late
<jsgotangco> doh
<rodarvus> but I had worse in the past
<jsgotangco> i almost missed my flight in amsterdam because of a delayed flight as well
<rodarvus> once, when I was returning from Dallas, my luggage went to Paris
<jsgotangco> doh
<rodarvus> (and I was returning to Brazil)
<rodarvus> so, my luggage visited airport Charles de Gaulle six years before me :D
<ogra_> rodarvus, sorry i missed the last 20min ... my ibook hardlocked somehow
<rodarvus> ogra_, don't worry
* mhz hopes nobody flew via Varig
<rodarvus> mhz, fortunately, I was able to fly via TAM instead of Varig
<mhz> rodarvus: cool! One of my guests to Chile had the honor to fly via Varig... the last flight of Varig, afaik
<mhz> after his flight, all were cancelled
<rodarvus> Varig is still functioning
<rodarvus> slowly, but it is
<kbrooks> MHZ: uh oh
<mhz> oh, well, then "last flight of that day"
<mhz> he got to Frankfurt yesterday
<kbrooks> cool :-)
<mhz> and he reported all other Varig flights were cancelled BUT his
<sbalneav> ogra_: Or rodarvus, where's the amazon page for ordering cd's?  I want to order a box of dapper and one of edubuntu.
<kbrooks> box?!?
<kbrooks> you must be teasing, sbalneav 
<sbalneav> nope.
<kbrooks> sbalneav: box as in computer?
<sbalneav> Went through 2 boxes of breezy.  No, I mean boxes of CD
<sbalneav> CD's
<kbrooks> oh
<sbalneav> I've got 8 computers at home running various versions of Debian + Ubuntu.
<rodarvus> sbalneav, I'll verify, just a minute
<jsgotangco> the amazon stuff only has the dvd i believe
<rodarvus> sbalneav, btw, you can ship cds for free -> shipit.ubuntu.com
<rodarvus> I believe you mean DVDs, right?
<jsgotangco> you should jsut get it from shipit.edubuntu.org
<sbalneav> rodarvus: I know, but Canonical's given me enough free stuff, lately.  I'd like to kick a few bucks back :)
<rodarvus> sbalneav, Ubuntu DVDs can be ordered from here -> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G62IDU/103-2653373-3302241?n=229534
<jsgotangco> wow
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: i'll send you a bunch of CDs in exchange for money lol
<jsgotangco> kidding
<rodarvus> (they have versions ofr all other platforms too, btw)
<JackHanna> hey is this the ogra support room? :P
<rodarvus> :)
<JackHanna> had to work in the tech center today for a couple hours... 
<JackHanna> I took a laptop up with me and am aptget installing edubuntu-server on it
<JackHanna> now if I could only get the wifi working on it.. but that's another story 
<ogra_ibook> sigh ...
<ogra_ibook> that was hard
<jsgotangco> what happened?
<ogra_ibook> my ibook hardlocked
<ogra_ibook> and i had done a dist upgrade to the latest -updates packages
<jsgotangco> ewwww
<ogra_ibook> somehow my initramfs.conf was screwed and created a unbusable initramfs
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<bddebian> Hello
<RobinShepheard> hello one and all
<highvoltage> RobinShepheard: howdy
<RobinShepheard> Hiya highvoltage
<RobinShepheard> highvoltage: how are your python skills??
<RobinShepheard> hiya cbx33
<cbx33> hey RobinShepheard 
<RobinShepheard> cbx33: hows things going, have you heard from canonical about BETT2007??
<cbx33> not yet
<highvoltage> RobinShepheard: i'm still learning (very slowly). cbx33 knows more than me. luckily for you he is here :)
<cbx33> will be sending an email to them later in the week
<cbx33> highvoltage, me know more than you
<RobinShepheard> cool
<cbx33> impossible
<highvoltage> ok, time to go home, see you later :)
<RobinShepheard> cbx33: I am trying to learn python and am trying it out for stuff I would normally use perl for
<cbx33> I see
<cbx33> RobinShepheard, python is pretty cool
<RobinShepheard> I am trying to parse a file at the moment, strip debtors out by executive code basically
<cbx33> sounds fairly straightforward
<cbx33> what's the format of the file
<RobinShepheard> is it more efficient to loop through a big cycle a few times or a small cycle lots of times??
<cbx33> hmmm...I'm not sure
<RobinShepheard> file is no problem, I have a working program, it is just the efficiency I am wondering about
<cbx33> i think it can depend on how the code is written
<cbx33> time it
<RobinShepheard> well basically I am reading file lines into a list and then looping through each line item to compare it to a line from another file
<cbx33> ok
<mhz> well, for those of you interested in Python + Turtle Module: http://igor.tamarapatino.org/recursos/scrvideo/turtlepy.html
<RobinShepheard> ahhh good plan, I had forgotten about time, probably cos I am not a developer :)
<cbx33> neither am I
<cbx33> I'm a Joatmon
<cbx33> Jack of all trades, master of none
<RobinShepheard> snap, but maybe a bit closer to developer than I was
<cbx33> hehe, I've done a decent amount of coding
<cbx33> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=58
<cbx33> hehe
<RobinShepheard> I am getting a bit more confident with puthon at the mo, I am getting regular expressions for parsing working fairly well
<cbx33> nice
<RobinShepheard> lol nice list, about the only things I haven't done on the list is atari basic, lisp and matlab but I have bbc basic and and also programmed in a language called meta4
<RobinShepheard> oh and the language for the amstrad cpc464
<cbx33> cool
<RobinShepheard> can't remember what that was called
<cbx33> i thought of one the other day that I had missed
<cbx33> it's just funny to think of all the little bits I have used
<RobinShepheard> and a tiny snippsy bit of java
<cbx33> ahhhh
<cbx33> smalltalk
<cbx33> that was it
<RobinShepheard> yeah, sweet. funny really that we don't think of ourselves as developers
<cbx33> yeh
<RobinShepheard> but I am very lacking in proficiency in most of the languages, only really perl that I feel really at home with
<cbx33> we're hackers really
<cbx33> oh me too
<cbx33> my main ones were matlab php and python
<ogra> does anybody know lukketto in here ? 
<RobinShepheard> yeah, that about sums it up really, find the right tool and learn as much as is needed to get the job done
<ogra> he's just up for membership in -meeting and claims to be involved in many edubuntu teams 
<ogra> (i've never seen him here)
<cbx33> I've seen him once
<cbx33> ie it rings a beel
<cbx33> but never spoken to them
<RobinShepheard> I don't know the name but I have not been here for long myself
<RobinShepheard> still a newcomer really
<cbx33> awww
* cbx33 ruffles RobinShepheard's hair :p
* RobinShepheard blushes
<cbx33> I'm a n00b to really
<cbx33> I only joined edubuntu in around april
<RobinShepheard> well I signed my code of conduct on 05/06/06 so less than a month for me
<cbx33> does anyone know if the security certif for edubuntu is going to be fixed
<cbx33> and are we going to get our edubuntu front page on the wiki ever?
<ogra> unlikely
<rodarvus> cbx33, are you volunteering for doing any of these? :)
<ogra> i dont think mark will spend money on certs
<cbx33> rodarvus, I would if I had the access :p
<cbx33> I was just wondering
<cbx33> we spoke a while ago about wiki.edubuntu.org pointing to our front page
<JackHanna> hey guys.. I installed edubuntu server on my laptop and am still getting the same access denied error when I boot my client... can anyone help
<JackHanna> I followed this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195956&highlight=ltsp
<ogra> JackHanna, you made sure you dont run another dhcp server in that network ?
<JackHanna> they are connected with a crossover cable 
<JackHanna> it starts to boot and I get the ubuntu splash
<cbx33> surely the edubuntu homepage c ould be achieved with a simple modrewrite script if it can't be done anywhere else
<ogra> JackHanna, and then ? 
<ogra> that guide is horrible btw ...
<RobinShepheard> ogra: no kidding, it is not very user friendly really is it
<ogra> nope
<JackHanna> I get the access denied error I was talking about before.. I had to unhook the client to get internet access again so I don't have the error screen up right now
<ogra> usually the Quick Install doc should suffice 
<JackHanna> well that's basically the same thing 
<ogra> i havent seen that error you talk about (i was having harware probs most of the day here)
<JackHanna> crap.. let me get on my windows machine and get you the error
<RobinShepheard> JackHanna: when it lists the ip address the client has been given when i drops back to text what does it say for the root path
<RobinShepheard> I reckon it will be blank
<JackHanna> I'll have to get back with you in 5min.. brb
<ogra> if you dont touch services like dhcp, tftp or inetd it should work out of the bopx
<ogra> gah, he's gone ... damn lag
<RobinShepheard> I had a similar problem when dhcp wasn't dishing out the root path correctly
<ogra> that cant happen with the dhcpd.conf we ship ...
<ogra> unless you run another dhcp server in the same network
<RobinShepheard> well it seemed to, I restarted the dhcp deamon and it fixed the problem
<RobinShepheard> it was being dished up an address by the edubuntu server but it came back with a empty root and 50% of the time
<RobinShepheard> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart fixed all
<ogra> and you are sure you dont have a router with integrated dhcp server running ? 
<RobinShepheard> yeah, there was only my server and me on little 4 port hub, nothing else
<RobinShepheard> and it has only happened on one install occasion
<RobinShepheard> every other time I have installed in the testing enviroment it has been fine
<ogra> hmm, strange 
<RobinShepheard> oh and there were no errors during install
<ogra> usually dhcpd gets restarted by the postinst
<RobinShepheard> yeah, I am not quite sure what caused it, but having restarted dhcpd it was fine
<RobinShepheard> no obvious messages in any of the logs
<RobinShepheard> and as I have been unable to recreate it I have not filed a bug report
<ogra> did you use the ltsp-server-standalone or the ltsp-server package ? 
<ogra> the latter doesnt care about dhcpd
<RobinShepheard> hence the other installs, I used the standard install from http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted which is where I spotted the incorrect dialog box that you fixed
<ogra> ah
<RobinShepheard> so there is no obvious reason
<RobinShepheard> oh and a memtest on the machine came up clean
<RobinShepheard> I have been unable to recreate the problem though.
<JackHanna1> ok.. it's booting up
<JackHanna1> nope it's got root server correct 
<JackHanna1> rootserver: 192.168.0.1 rootpath: /opt/ltps/i386
<JackHanna1> the first error I see is 
<JackHanna1> mount: RPC: Unable to recieve; errno = Connection refused
<JackHanna1> and yes that is spelled correctly
<RobinShepheard> JackHanna1: you don't have a hardware firewall on the server machine motherboard do you??
<JackHanna1> then mount nfsmount failed: Bad File descriptor
<JackHanna1> don't think so.. one isn't installed by default is it
<RobinShepheard> some motherboards come with them, I don't know anything aboutthem myself as my machine is too old for it
<JackHanna1> oh motherboards.. no 
<RobinShepheard> ok, just a though
<RobinShepheard> *thought
<JackHanna1> why is my connection being refused?
<JackHanna1> is there something I could be checking?
<JackHanna1> my firend is saying we have a premissions problem ether on the root directory for the socket
<ogra> JackHanna1, is portmap running on the server ?
<ogra> and nfsd 
<JackHanna1> port map is running
<ogra> and did you only follow the quick install doc without touching nfs or dhcp settings ? it works out of the box for many many people ...
<JackHanna1> nfs is not
<ogra> aha
<ogra> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<JackHanna1> failed
<ogra> grep ltsp /etc/exports ?
<JackHanna1> so why didnt' it automagically get set up
<ogra> it usually does
<ogra> you installed ltsp-server-standalone ? 
<ogra> that should set it uo0
<ogra> up
<JackHanna1> all I got was /opt/ltsp   *(ro,no-root_squash,async)
<ogra> thats good
<ogra> i hope that no-root_squash was a typo
<JackHanna1> this is the 2nd install that had this exact same problem
<JackHanna1> no_root_squash
<ogra> ltsp-build-client finished properly without any errors ? 
<JackHanna1> yep..
<JackHanna1> I'll build it again but I didnt' remember seeing any errors... 
<ogra> redirect the output to a file 
<ogra> like: sudo ltsp-build-client > /tmp/ltsp.log 
<ogra> and save that file 
<ogra> we can look through it together then
<rodarvus> lunch time
<ogra> enjoy
<JackHanna1> doing it now.. be back later... going to lunch
<cbx33> ogra, I had to make some changes to rsyncer.sh
<cbx33> because they changed the names of the isos
<ogra> not for edubuntu
<cbx33> oh?
<ogra> we kept the naming scheme ... to neot break my script 
<cbx33> so they didn't
<cbx33> well presumeably it wil be changed in the future
<cbx33> any
<ogra> no i'm kidding ... but we send only the install CD through shipit, so it would be silly to call it alternate
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> we'll have to mod the script
<jsgotangco> the only mod you'll have to do are for ubuntu,kubuntu
<ogra> i dont think we'll start shipping liveCDs for edubuntu
<jsgotangco> and even add xubuntu if you wish
<cbx33> uh huh
<cbx33> yeh xubuntu isn't in grasynco yet
<cbx33> currently at work I'm working on installing desktop versions of moin on peoples laptops with an svn synced data dir
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> so they can all be working on the same data in a wiki way
<cbx33> they need it available offline
<cbx33> for teaching purposes
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<fowlduck> nein!
<ogra> night jsgotangco 
<fowlduck> g'nite :)
<cbx33> night jsgotangco 
<cbx33> bbl guys
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> heh. my uncle is visiting us. he just asked me if i've ever heard of an operating system called 'ubuntu' :)
<bddebian> Haha
<DanielC> :)
<bddebian> Did you tell him 'Nope, never heard of it'? ;-)
<DanielC> Could anyone recommend a good Linux Admin book for Debian/Ubuntu?
<ogra> i never heard of it, but it sounds similar to this thing i spend all my sparetime on ... did you ever hear of edubuntu ?
<DanielC> I guess that no one can recommend a book :)
<ogra> DanielC, we just released one ... but dont ask me for the title :)
<ogra> written by jono bacon and mako benjamin hill
<DanielC> Ok, I know Jono.
<DanielC> But is it for admin? I don't want an "end user" book.
<ogra> hmm, i guess it covers admin tasks to a certain extend ...
<ogra> but its indeed a *whole ubuntu* book
<DanielC> I'm thinking of stuff like user quotas, samba and the internals of apt; not how to check my mail...
<DanielC> Ok, I'll talk to Jono and tell him what I'm looking for.
<DanielC> Thanks.
<ogra> did you look in the shipped ubuntu serverguide ? 
<ogra> its installed in your helpsystem and very good imho
<DanielC> No, never heard of it.
<ogra> click the help button ;)
<DanielC> I see it.
<DanielC> Thanks!
<DanielC> And there's also a Packaging Guide. I'll read that one too...
<ogra> DanielC, thank Laser_away for it once you meet him here,, its his ;)
<DanielC> good man :)
<ogra> yeah, he deserves a lot of positive feedback for that :)
<DanielC> Did he write all these guides?
<ogra> the packaging guide
<DanielC> Ok.
<DanielC> MOTU is Masters Of The Universe. But what's REVU?
<DanielC> Looks like REVU doesn't stand for anything.
<ogra> the review tool
<DanielC> ok, thanks
<ogra> http://tiber.tauware.de/
<DanielC> *click*
<ogra> every motu needs two votes from other motus for the package quality for every new package entering the archive 
<ogra> if you scroll down you see all the packages and their reviews
<DanielC> Yes, I see them.
<DanielC> Do you go through the same review process for updates to an existing package?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> only if a non motu wants to upload stuff
<DanielC> Ok. This looks like a good system.
<ogra> they use revu as well to get their changes reviewed and to find a sponsor who uploads
<ogra> if you had a bunch of sponsored uploads you can become a motu yourself :)
<DanielC> :-)
<DanielC> Is that the usual way of becoming a motu?
<ogra> yep
<bddebian> After the goat sacrifices and floggings of course ;-)
* HedgeMage peeks in
<HedgeMage> hi, guys
<ogra> he
<ogra> y
<HedgeMage> lol
<ogra> :)
<HedgeMage> how are you?
<bddebian> Hi HedgeMage
<ogra> fine, recovered from travelling
<HedgeMage> :)
<michel> hello
<HedgeMage> hi :)
<michel> is anyone there to help
<DanielC> we're all here to help :)
<HedgeMage> Except me, I'm just a trouble maker.
* HedgeMage ducks
<DanielC> heh
<bddebian> heh
<michel> i have a problem installing ltsp version 4.2 can you hep
<DanielC> Are you using Edubuntu?
<DanielC> Edubuntu's LTSP is somewhat different from what you get from ltsp.org
<michel> can i please know the difference for i am new in the system
<DanielC> Well, I'm not the best person to ask, but I know that ltsp uses XDMCP and Edubuntu tunnels X through ssh.
<DanielC> I'm no expert though. I've only done this a couple of times.
<DanielC> If you are using Edubuntu you don't need to grab anything from ltsp.org. Edubuntu comes with everything you need to create thin clients.
<ogra> michel, http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/MueKow
<michel> thanks
<michel> goodye
<DanielC> On what basis are packages accepted? If a package works well and has a free license, is it guaranteed to get in?
<juliux> DanielC, hi
* DanielC waves at juliux
<juliux> DanielC, do you know a school in uk which needs some notebooks?
<bddebian> DanielC: Nothing in life is guaranteed ;-)
<DanielC> juliux: My employer probably does. Why?
<juliux> DanielC, i work at the moment by afton chemical and they have 20 old notebooks, P3 i think
<DanielC> cool
<juliux> DanielC, and the local schools dont want them
<DanielC> I'm sure we can find a good home for them.
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i will speak with the it department leader next week
<DanielC> Can they run Ubuntu?
<juliux> DanielC, i dont know its a dell
<ogra> depends on the mem
<ogra> how much mem do they have 
<juliux> more then 128MB
<DanielC> Could I have your email address? I'll write an email to you and my employer so you can be "in touch".
<ogra> i run ubuntu on a p3 256M, works ok 
<DanielC> ogra: Can you use notebooks as thin clients?
<juliux> DanielC, juliusbloch@aftonchemical.com
<ogra> only wired, but yes indeed
<DanielC> juliux: Thanks. His is ian.lynch@zmsl.com in case you don't get my mail. Mine is daniel.carrera@zmsl.com
<juliux> DanielC, ok
<juliux> DanielC, but this e-mail address is only for next 2 weeks
<DanielC> ogra: Is it ok if they use PCMCIA ethernet cards?
<DanielC> juliux: ok
<ogra> should work, yes
<juliux> DanielC, they have build in nic
<ogra> perfect
<DanielC> Oh, excellent.
<DanielC> Well, I can think of one school who would love to use them as thin clients.
<juliux> DanielC, i will check the exact modell numbers tomorrow
<DanielC> It's the one where I setup Edubuntu last time.
<ogra> if they now are PXE capable ... 
<juliux> DanielC, my normal e-mail address is juliux@ubuntu-de.org
<juliux> DanielC, pxe booting is possible
<DanielC> They've been having problems, which I suspect are hardware problems on the clients.
<DanielC> Their current clients are old PCs they were about to throw away.
<DanielC> juliux: Thanks, I've noted your email.
<DanielC> This is very cool. Thanks for offering those.
<DanielC> juliux: Where are you located? London?
<juliux> DanielC, wandsworth
<juliux> DanielC, the next tube station is clapham south
* DanielC googles for a map
<juliux> DanielC, search for hillier road
<juliux> london
<DanielC> Ok.
<DanielC> Ok, I see it. Near London.
<juliux> it is in london
<DanielC> Ok.
<DanielC> :-)
<DanielC> I can't believe none of the schools want them...
<DanielC> The school I'm thinking of would love them.
<juliux> DanielC, not in london, the company is in bracknell
<DanielC> Still... I can't believe a school wouldn't jump at the chance of 20 P3 notebooks.
<juliux> that is what they said today
* DanielC starts composing an email to Ian...
<DanielC> I assume that your real-life name is Julius...
<HedgeMage> DanielC: I know a school here in the US that would jump at them!
<juliux> HedgeMage, afton is also in usa ;)
<juliux> HedgeMage, i will see what i can do
<fowlduck> hallo
<DanielC> juliux: Ian just came in. He thinks this is fantastic idea and he knows of several schools here who would love them. Is it possible for your company to hang on to those notebooks for a while until we can come down to pick them up?
<juliux> DanielC, i will ask them
<DanielC> thanks
<juliux> DanielC, they are there in a storage room 
<juliux> DanielC, they are not in use
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Anyone played with winbind authentication on the LTSP server?
<cberlo> I have users with null passwords on the Windows network (Kindergartners and such) and need to be able to allow them access without entering a password.
<cberlo> Well thanks anyway... I'll go net surfing and see if I can figure this out...
<DanielC> ogra: Are Creative Commons licenses considered free enough for the Universe repository?
<ogra> CCbySA is 
<DanielC> ogra: Excellent.
<jjvvcc> can anyone help me with gcc?
<jjvvcc> or tell me if there is a developers specific #
<jjvvcc> no?
<jjvvcc> ok.. tanks anyway
<DanielC> jjvvcc didn't wait very long for help...
<ogra> well, gcc wouldnt really be on topic here anyway :)
<DanielC> :)
<lns> what's up everyone
<lns> Can anyone point me to a Firefox Flash plugin how-to for 6.06 LTS (under LTSP for thin clients to access flash)?
<HedgeMage> !tell lns about flash
<HedgeMage> ubotu should have given you info :)
<DanielC> cool
<DanielC> !tell DanielC about flash
<ogra> HedgeMage, thats not enough for ltsp
* HedgeMage bows to ogra's LTSP-wisdom
<ogra> you need to add a /tmp/.esd/socket file 
<lns> ok, that's easy =)
<DanielC> Ins: In my experience, what you need to do is: (1) what you normally do for for a desktop computer and then (2) add the file /tmp/.esd/socket
<ogra> well, you need to make sure its always there 
<lns> k...i can run a minute-ly cron script..?
<ogra> (tmp gets cleared on boot)
<DanielC> lns: Better to put it in the Firefox start up script.
<ogra> or add it to the /usr/bin/firefox script
<lns> ok
<lns> sounds straight forward to me...
<lns> there are lots of ways toinstall flash according to these URLs...which one do you recommend ogra?
<ogra> well, it should just work :)
<ogra> synaptic/apt 
<lns> mmk
<DanielC> I always try apt, it never works, so I end up just copying the libflash* files from another computer's ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<lns> so libflash-mozplugin should work?
<ogra> i think its callede flashplugin-nonfree
<ogra> from multiverse
<crimsun> beware that Macromedia's/Adobe's mirror sites may still be down
<lns> got it
<lns> flippin rock!!!
<lns> yes!
<lns> thanks guys!
<DanielC> :-)
<lns> these kids will be VERY happy. =)
<lns> Thank you SO much.
<lns> later!
<lns> alright guys one more question =)
<lns> what could cause a non-ltsp client (that's getting a dhcp lease from the server) to not be allowed to browse the internet?
<lns> i've checked all the obvious...
<DanielC> A misconfigured routing table.
<bddebian> Aye.  Do you get the right default route?
<DanielC> Does DHCP configure a gateway automatically?
<lns> yep
<bddebian> Does 'Internet' not work or just name resolution?
<lns> Internet...
<lns> I get a 192.168.2.x addy, with 192.168.2.200 as a gateway (which is eth0 on the edubuntu server)
<lns> with ip_forward = 1
<DanielC> hmmm...
<bddebian> The edubuntu server is supposed to be your gateway?
<DanielC> Don't know then...
<lns> bddebian, yep
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowtoNAT
<lns> SWEET
<lns> knockin em down today! =) (it was an iptables rule that wasn't in effect for masq)
<lns> thanks ogra
<lns> you are the almighty!!
<lns> bye! =)
* bddebian bows to ogra :-)
<DanielC> heh
#edubuntu 2006-06-28
<LaserJock> dang it is amazing how many folks in #ltsp are using some form of Ubuntu
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> we're _the_ ltsp distro :P
<bddebian> Howdy
<bimberi> \o/ - my edubuntu CD's have arrived
<crimsun> hoo-rah
<bimberi> shame there's no LiveCD :(
<bimberi> but i can understand the economics
<LaserJock> I managed to grab 1 each of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Edubuntu in Paris
<LaserJock> and a little roll of stickers ;-)
<bimberi> ooh yes the stickers are a nice unexpected bonus
<LaserJock> yes
<chris-t4> I am updating my Edubuntu flash videos, but found out that the mp3 format wasn't supported by default in Edubuntu. I can leave the audio uncompressed or use ADPCM. Would it be best to leave the audo uncompressed so that new users can veiw my content more easily? http://www.learningelectric.com/edubuntu.html
<crimsun> is ogg vorbis absolutely out of the question?
<chris-t4> I can find no way to convert audio and video from AVI to OGG
<chris-t4> Do you think most Edubuntu users intall mp3 capability or would I be leaving out most new users?
<crimsun> I think it's safe to assume that clueful desktop users will install support for mp3
<crimsun> I wouldn't assume that most users, however, would do that.
<chris-t4> Thanks, although it will create larger file sizes I think I will leave them uncompressed. My main purpose is to make these for non technical teachers and new usrers.
<crimsun> if you can test that it plays on a default Edubuntu install, that would help immensely.
<chris-t4> I will do that, although it will require downloading flash.
<crimsun> err, it will require a teacher to install Flash?
<chris-t4> Unfortunatly, yes. Luckily when they click on the video Firefox takes them to the page to download the plugin with some pretty good instructions.
<crimsun> that won't work.
<crimsun> they need to install the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<crimsun> that's why having them install more stuff is suboptimal
<chris-t4> I don't know of any easier format that these type of videos can be produced in for Edubuntu. Any recomendations?
<chris-t4> Do you mean that it is not advisable or that it won't work, because it did install for me this way and then played the videos very well.
<crimsun> it's not the recommended route
<crimsun> but if that's what works easiest for your target audience, then go with it
<chris-t4> Thank you crimsun. You have been helpful.
<crimsun> np
* bddebian hugs crimsun :-)
* LaserJock leaves the room
* bddebian grabs LaserJock for a hug too.. ;-P
<bddebian> LaserJock: I just like doing that 'cause crimsun hates me :-)
<LaserJock> lol
<crimsun> geez, bddebian cooties.
<crimsun> better go bathe in my pony bubble bath
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was wondering if edubuntu having huge icons was a known bug, and where i look for it - presumably one of the icon packages?
<LaserJock> huge?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3 or 4 times the 'default' size before i upgraded one of the theme/icon packages
<LaserJock> and it is only Edubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> my ubuntu box is fine. it could be the garnome icon set... hm. *looks at theme settings*
<LaserJock> seems like I remember people muttering something like that in Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> i switched theme to 'edubuntu plain' and the icons sized down to the right size, then i switched back to edubuntu colours, and that sized up again. so its the icons related
<adamant1988> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey :)
<adamant1988> I'm just curious, what grade level would you guys say edubuntu is best suited for?
* Kamping_Kaiser only uses it on his comp, so not sure sorry :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I'd say elementary school, but I'm no teacher
<LaserJock> adamant1988: http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/school-advocacy/C/ has maybe a better overview of the apps
<adamant1988> Well see, I'm a senior in HS.  and I want to suggest either Ubuntu or Edubuntu to them...
<Kamping_Kaiser> a highschool? Ubuntu
<LaserJock> well, you can install other apps after you install
<LaserJock> the big thing about Edubuntu is it is easy to build a LTSP thin client computer lab
<LaserJock> which is nice for schools
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant you just install the ltsp gear into ubuntu (i havent done ltsp since sarge)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> but the Edubuntu cd automatically does it
<LaserJock> so it's easier to do via an Edubuntu CD
<Kamping_Kaiser> true, i suppose it comes down to wehter you install new as needed+hide existing under edubuntu or install ltsp+other under ubuntu in this case :)
<LaserJock> more or less
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs his workstation edubuntu install
<sbalneav> ogra: der pingen
* HedgeMage peeks in
* Kamping_Kaiser casts level 3 trimming on HedgeMage 
* HedgeMage makes a will save and resists
<Kamping_Kaiser> grrr. i used up all my mana
* Kamping_Kaiser dips into his karma reserve
<HedgeMage> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<HedgeMage> Kamping_Kaiser: you'd like how karma works in Earthdawn better, especially if you're a windling. :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. 
<HedgeMage> </tabletop geek>
<xbl> good day!
<xbl> just want to ask... what are the things ubuntu has that edubuntu hasn't
<HedgeMage> brown, everywhere ;)
<HedgeMage> j/k
<HedgeMage> Ubuntu and Edubuntu are very similar, and they share the same repos so everything available on one is available for the other.
<HedgeMage> They have different default apps and different theming and such (plus Edubuntu is head-and-shoulders above with LTSP) but other than that they are pretty much the same
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> there is not edubuntu live cd ?] 
<jsgotangco> yes there is
<triplah> howdy
<triplah> I have a question about edubuntu, I'm doing a study on the possibility of using edubuntu as the main software for a not-for-profit company providing unified computer systems to schools
<triplah> possibly using LTSP as well
<triplah> i'm just wondering if anyone knows of companies or organisations that are doing this already?
* DanielC thinks
<DanielC> Using edubuntu: yes.  Using it as the *main* software: no.
<triplah> hmm
<DanielC> I use Ubuntu as my only software, but other people in this company use Windows.
<triplah> well i was thinking more iin labs etc
<triplah> for student use
<DanielC> This is a small 7-person company. 2 of use use Ubuntu and the others use Windows.
<triplah> not to replace admin type software
<DanielC> Ok, that's better :)
<DanielC> We setup Edubuntu at a local school. But it's still not their main software.
<DanielC> To be honest, it's really just an internet cafe.
<triplah> my idea was basically to let the school pay for the rent of a big hardware rig to do the ltsp stuff, and pay for the service of maintenance etc
<triplah> ahh
<triplah> it'd be cheaper to do that, and use edubuntu on existing hardware than to upgrade to vista for example
<DanielC> Yes.
<DanielC> With this school we got to reuse old PCs that they were going to throw away.
<triplah> yep, nice
<DanielC> Where would be a good place to ask a licensing question?
<DanielC> Is there an #ubuntu-legal or something?
<jsgotangco> whats the legal question? edubuntu related?
<DanielC> it's Ubuntu-general. I can't find in the ISOs a written offer to provide the sources.
<DanielC> The GPL requires that either you provide the sources or that you provide a written offer to give the sources for the cost of distribution.
<DanielC> The reason I ask is that we, as re-distributors can re-use that written offer so that *we* are not required to provide sources if we don't modify the code (this is section 3(c) ).
<jsgotangco> umm okay, im way out of league for that then
<DanielC> I just wanted to know that installing Edubuntu for someone or giving them a CD wouldn't be technically GPL incompliant.
<DanielC> No problem :)
<jsgotangco> try asking in -devel
<jsgotangco> its not really off-topic imo
<DanielC> Ok. Is that a mailing list? ubuntu-devel@... ?
<jsgotangco> yeah
<DanielC> Ok, will do. Thanks.
<jsgotangco> or maybe sounder is more appropriate
<DanielC> What is sounder?
<jsgotangco> <glatzor> jsgotangco: hey! I am done
<jsgotangco> <jsgotangco> ?
<jsgotangco> <glatzor> you can now push your changes to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blatant-and-awkward/gnome-app-install/main/
<jsgotangco> <glatzor> whoa, I pushed for more than one hour :/
<jsgotangco> <jsgotangco> mehhhh
<jsgotangco> <jsgotangco> i'll push at home tonight
<jsgotangco> * jsgotangco reminds glatzor that he still has a 9-5 job
<jsgotangco> <jsgotangco> Jerome's Branch branch
<jsgotangco> <jsgotangco> The latest bits direct from Manila
<jsgotangco> <jsgotangco> doh
<jsgotangco> ee
<jsgotangco> crap
<jsgotangco> sorry
<jsgotangco> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/sounder
<DanielC> Ok, thanks.
<DanielC> I see that there are mailing lists specific to Edubuntu. Are those used much?
<bimberi> DanielC: ping
<DanielC> pong
<bimberi> the offer is printed on the back of the CD sleeve.  Is that what you're looking for?
<DanielC> Yes. Thanks.
<DanielC> That would make Canonical GPL compliant.
<DanielC> Hmm... now I need to decide how I can use that to be GPL compliant myself.
<DanielC> The GPL section 3(c) simply says "Accompany it with the information you received as to the offer to distribute corresponding source code."
<bimberi> "Source code for Ubuntu can be downloaded from archive.ubuntu.com or can be ordered from Canonical at the cost of the media and shipping"
<DanielC> Ok.
<bimberi> (from the sleeve)
<DanielC> Maybe I can just put a copy of that in a README file.
<DanielC> I wonder if that would be enough to become GPL compliant. I think that it would.
<DanielC> If it doesn't, I can at least say that I was acting in good faith (I am).
<bimberi> yep, you're certainly not alone in handing them out at conferences :)
<DanielC> :-)
<bimberi> Edubuntu featured at a big Education Expo in Sydney on the weekend
<DanielC> I think it would be good for Canonical to put a README file in the CD with that notice.
<DanielC> That way re-distributors would be automatically GPL compliant, via section 3(c) (by forwarding Canonical's offer).
<bimberi> yes i thought that might be what you were looking for, hence my initial question :)
* DanielC adds a sources notice to his custom live cd ISO.
<Yagisan> bimberi: it was ? I'd have liked to see that
<bimberi> hi Yagisan, http://lists.linux.org.au/archives/linux-aus/2006-June/msg00174.html
* bimberi couldn't go either
* Yagisan really should get back to study
<Yagisan> 3 weeks to learn C++
<Yagisan> :-/
<DanielC> why?
<ogra> ************* Reminder edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes ***************
<DanielC> Thanks. I'll be an observer again.
<ogra> ************* Reminder edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting starts now ***************
<Yagisan> DanielC: I was given an exemption on programming basics, because I've done the work. I however have done it in a different language to what the uni choose for the course
<Yagisan> so I need to learn C++ in 3 weeks, before intermediate programming begins
<DanielC> ok
<DanielC> I assume you at least know C already.
<Yagisan> DanielC: not at all =-O
<Yagisan> so this will be fun
* Yagisan whips self harder
<DanielC> Ooops...
<DanielC> I'll let you study then.
<Yagisan> DanielC: hah, I wish the kids would let me
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> ogra, if someone could get just a brief description to AliasVegas, she'd love to have a think about it....we had a very bad week but she'll have time now to consider it properly
<jsgotangco> who is AliasVegas
<jsgotangco> ?
<pips1> AliasVegas is cbx33 wife, as far as i understand
<highvoltage> hey jsgotangco 
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: yo
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: word up homie
<highvoltage> :p
* jsgotangco has bad days since coming home
<jsgotangco> s/has/had
<highvoltage> i've been swamped with admin. i'm not even getting to my real work :(
<jsgotangco> ive been like trying to save my sanity, career and family :P
<pips1> highvoltage, :-(
<pips1> highvoltage, are you still working full-time? or was your request for part-time considered?
<cbx33> jsgotangco, exactly like what it's been here too
<pips1> jsgotangco, cbx33 I hear you
<cbx33> on the family side we've had lost of stuff going on, but i think ti's all resolved now
<cbx33> I should have a lot more time
<cbx33> right I have to pop out
<cbx33> I'll be back later guys
<pips1> cbx33, cu
<jsgotangco> well ive been hating my job more and more lately
<jsgotangco> but on the other side, its what pays me so
<jsgotangco> i cannot hate my present job fully
<flint> jsgotangco, that is a real shame, you need to hate your job.  It is the way of things...
<jsgotangco> i still have the moral responsibility to love it not for myself but for family
<highvoltage> pips1: i'm still working full time, i might be able to go part time in the new company in about two months (maybe slightly sooner)
<flint> jsgotangco, ah that is the tender trap.
<flint> highvoltage, you get any mail from me yet Jonathan?
<highvoltage> full time jobs are just so time consuming :)
<jsgotangco> flint: perhaps i should stop thinking of myself more
* highvoltage checks
<flint> jsgotangco, no you must remember that you and I are merely pain sensors hurtling towards distruction, and that is on a good day! :^)
<highvoltage> pips1: do you want to talk about features or content?
<jsgotangco> perhaps that too
<highvoltage> pips1: do you still have your account?
<pips1> yep
<flint> highvoltage, no mail yet eh?
<highvoltage> flint: no, no mail from you yet
* jsgotangco will probably go and play some videogames later just to get sleepy and forget about today
<flint> highvoltage, damn smtp, (it is clearly the protocol that is out to get me... :^)
<pips1> highvoltage, I'd like to enable more people contributing content the the site
<rodarvus> I'll be paying very little attention to irc on the next few hours (drafting plans), please ping me if you need to talk to me
<highvoltage> i wish i had games. i think i'll buy a console for myself for Christmas :)
<highvoltage> pips1: great!
<flint> highvoltage, games are the heroin of our world.
<pips1> highvoltage, so in a way, I want to talk about features that enable more content ;-)
<highvoltage> pips1: ok. can we do that tomorrow on this channel?
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: they are my only true valuables i have next to my car
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: heh. what car do you have?
<ogra> sbalneav, das pongen :)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: a rotten old korean car
<flint> jsgotangco, what kind of car you have?
<jsgotangco> flint: kia picanto
<pips1> highvoltage, tomorrow sounds fine, what time?
<flint> jsgotangco, you mentioned a family, any (god forbid) kids?
<sbalneav> ogra: Hey hey!
<highvoltage> ah. i have a rotten old german car. it's a vw citi golf.
<ogra> what can i do for you ? 
<sbalneav> It's like, what, 2 AM there?
<jsgotangco> flint: my child is the center of the universe
<flint> jsgotangco, kia gets good mileage...
<ogra> sbalneav, 3pm
<ogra> you pinged at 4:30am :)
<sbalneav> heh
<jsgotangco> flint: damn right it should its a 1.1l engine
<flint> jsgotangco, in ritual I need to hope that this child looks like his mom :^)
<sbalneav> Was wondering if we could set up some time say, tomorrow at maybe this time to give me a bzr walkthrough.
<flint> jsgotangco, you are a luck man.
<sbalneav> I'd do it now, but I've got a database mess to clean up here at work.
<highvoltage> pips1: any time that would suite you, i should be here all day, and be able to give you attention almost any time
<flint> sbalneav, the DC LOCO maniacs are very good at bzr training.  Try to get hold of them...
<ogra> sbalneav, tomorrow this time is fine, we have dev status meeting at 16:00UTC so we have to be finished by then
<sbalneav> A cheque run got messed up, and I've got 62 cheques to manually patch up.  That sounds fine.  That'd give us an hour? I think?
<ogra> sbalneav, i have to shuffle around the ubuntu ltsp branches anyway, so we can work with them 
* sbalneav madly calculates time differences.
<ogra> sudo apt-get install gworldclock :)
<flint> highvoltage, when you get that email, please shoot me a note in response saying you got it.  
<highvoltage> flint: will do
* highvoltage checks again
<ogra> sbalneav, its now 13:19 UTC so there is pleanty of hours until 16:00 UTC 
<ogra> date -u is your friend for utc dates :)
<pips1> highvoltage, ok, I'll speak to you tomorrow about website then, in the mean time, please have a look at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSiteFeatures
<sbalneav> just got gworldclock.  handy.
<sbalneav> brb, being work-pinged
<flint> ogra, while i am in a whineing, we really need an analog clockface on gworld clock, or better yet a co-co analog!
<flint> ogra,  I know I will get right on it...
<ogra> flint, you mean a CIA headquaters setup ? :)
<ogra> a row of analog clocks  
<ogra> ?
<flint> ogra, that is a REALLY good idea.  Seriously.
<ogra> haha
<ogra> feel free, patches gratefully accepted :)
<pips1> talking about clocks, I did a demo of edubuntu and the user launched a clock game in gcompris which has a really buggy behaviour :-(
<ogra> pips1, bug it :)
<flint> ogra, ollie, I am filling Jonathan's head with lies on another channel, but thanks for a good meeting.
<ogra> and for quick stuff go to #gcompris :)
<pips1> it tries to teach kids analog clocks, but it behaves like a (digitally) bugy one, what irony 
<pips1> ;-)
<pips1> i guess it's teaching them a "real life" lesson about software there
<pips1> ogra, sure
<ogra> heh
* pips1 googles for gcompris bug tracker
<ogra> file it in malone
<pips1> ah
<ogra> i'll forward
<pips1> ok, better, since We're Sorry.
<pips1> The SourceForge.net Website is currently down for maintenance.
<pips1> We will be back shortly
<pips1> ;-)
<pips1> ogra, I'm not actually sure if it is a bug or a feature (in gcompris)
<pips1> ogra, do you have edubuntu running to have a quick look for yourself?
<ogra> file it and find out :)
<ogra> i dont have the edu apps installed on this machine
<pips1> Go to 'Amusement activities > Learning Clock' (i.e. click on the 'propeller hat' and then click on the 'wrist watch'). 
<pips1> oic
<pips1> basically, you are supposed to set a given time. you can drag the 'clock hands', but unlike a real analogue wrist watch, the 'hour dial' flicks back an hour when you did a 360 degree dragging of the 'minute dial'...
<pips1> does that sound like a feature or like a bug? anyone? :-)
<pips1> ogra, there is no #gcompris on freenode...
* pips1 shuts up and googles
<ogra> hmm, i was there several times
* pips1 really wonders what's the quickest and most efficient route to address this issue/question for gcompris...
<pips1> hmm, the gcompris website isn't too helpful...
<jsgotangco> ahh the mighty gcompris, the app that could take down xorg
<ogra> even the source is nearly as big as xorg :)
<pips1> hehe
<pips1> I finished drafting that gcompris bug report, but I dare not submit it... the original programmer would hate me for the rest of my life! ;-D
<pips1> Learning Clock: unlike a real analogue wrist watch, the 'hour dial' "jumps back" an hour when you dragged the 'minute dial' by 360 degrees... feature or bug? 
<pips1> In gcompris, go to 'Amusement activities > Learning Clock' (i.e. click on the 'propeller hat' and then click on the 'wrist watch'). 
<pips1> As far as I understood, this activity is supposed to teach kids how to set the time on an analogue clock dial. However, unlike a real analogue wrist watch, the 'hour dial' "jumps back" an hour when you dragged the 'minute dial' by 360 degrees clockwise, and vice-versa, it "jumps forward" when dragging 360 degrees counter-clockwise ... is this a feature or bug?
<pips1> Personally, I think it's quite ironic that this activity tries to teach kids analogue clocks by displaying buggy (digital) behaviour... But I guess it teaches kids some "real life" lesson about software bugs and warped minds of programmers. ;-)
<pips1> .
<pips1> maybe I should omit that last sentence.
<pips1> oppressing silence weighs down heavily on pips1 until he is paper thin
<jsgotangco> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/photos/UDS-Paris/P6180023.JPG.html
<jsgotangco> hehe!
<bddebian> Hello
<pips1> jsgotangco, nice one :-)
<jsgotangco> yeah at the tower heh
<pips1> yeah, very cool
<pips1> jsgotangco, do you think I should omit that thing about "warped minds of programmers" in my bug report?
<jsgotangco> hmm yeah
<jsgotangco> it can be offensive to some
<pips1> hehe, yeah, I thinks so too
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: very cool pic!
* pips1 deletes the last sentence
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: har har har
<mhz> hi all
* mhz has just got back and is about to run away again
<mhz> jsgotangco: I have just read newsweek letter
<pips1> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gcompris/+bug/51211
<jsgotangco> mhz: well it was a bit late
<pips1> ^^^ for the record
<mhz> jsgotangco: how or where could I get the 'letter' in advance , so I can have time to translate it?
<jsgotangco> mhz: from mgalvin
<mhz> eeeek! he is on many channels!
<mhz> :D
<mhz> jsgotangco: thx
<mhz> mgalvin: hi there
<jsgotangco> heh
<sbartleylinux> ogra: ping
<mhz_offline> :)
<mhz_offline> c ya
<Reimu> what are the main differences between ubuntu and edubuntu
<jsgotangco> edubuntu is a complete LTSP solution from the ground up
<jsgotangco> but you have a choice to install edubuntu as a standalone workstation if you want to
<DanielC> Reimu: Do you know what thin clients are?
<Reimu> DanielC: no
<DanielC> Because that's what Edubuntu is about...
<DanielC> Ok, so LTSP won't make sense to you...
<DanielC> Thin clients are very minimalistic computers.
<DanielC> No hard disk.
<Reimu> ok
<DanielC> Usually a low-power processsor, little RAM.
<DanielC> All the applications run from a server.
<DanielC> All that the client does is draw the screen.
<Reimu> so edubuntu supports that?
<DanielC> That's why they are "thin"
<DanielC> Yes.
<DanielC> That's what Edubuntu is about.
<DanielC> Thin clients are useful in schools.
<Reimu> I see
<Reimu> so its mainly for networks and stuff not one computer
<DanielC> You can use it for just one computer.
<DanielC> In that case, the main advantage is that it has educational games.
<Reimu> ok, but you could install them from a package on ubuntu correct?
<DanielC> Yes. And I think that package is called edubuntu-desktop
<Reimu> XD so the games is a whole different desktop interface?
<Reimu> thanks for the info, got to eat lunch
<DanielC> Nah... it uses gnome.
<DanielC> take care.
<jsgotangco> yes its called a metapackage
<jsgotangco> good night
<DanielC> night
<linux_user400354> i have windows shared folders on the network. what do i have to do to see them? i click on Places > Network Servers > Windows Network > workgroup > then I get a message saying the folder contents can not be displayed.
<chris-t4> Is it the same workgroup on both machines?
<chris-t4> This was my problem. I had to change the workgroup on the linux machine to match the windows workgroup name. After that it worked fine.
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* myriams is away: Away at the moment
<linux_user400354> does the dvd version of edubuntu come with more software?
<DarkElf109> Hello there...does anyone know how to disable the hibernate button in the gnome shutdown dialog on client machines?
<highvoltage> ogra: ^^^ should there even be a hibernate button on the thin client shutdown dialog?
<DarkElf109> I'd think not...before I changed the command, it tried to hibernate the server
<DarkElf109> Now, the button has about a 1 in 3 chance of locking the screen
<DarkElf109> Which I still don't understand, really
<highvoltage> that's strange.
<DarkElf109> Actually, what would be really nice would be to bring back the shutdown and restart buttons, and remap them to some scripts I set up to shut down the clients through ltspinfo
<DarkElf109> Which is insecure, I know, but all console access is disabled to clients
<cbx33> Hiya peeps
<cbx33> ogra: is the bzr branch for scp
<cbx33> the current branch we are using?
<Petaris> I installed edubuntu 6.06 but I didn't see the ltsp install option, did I miss something?
<Petaris> Hi cbx33
<cbx33> I was gonna download the source and familiarise myself
<cbx33> Petaris: no
<cbx33> in a default install the ltsp chrrot is installed
<cbx33> check it
<cbx33>  /opt/i386
<Petaris> ok, then I should be able to boot a client
<cbx33> see if /opt has any files in it
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> thats not right
<Petaris> oh bugger
<Petaris> It installed an amd64 chroot
<Petaris> :/
<Petaris> is that changeable
<cbx33> so you have an amd64 server
<cbx33> and i386 clients?
<Petaris> yep
<cbx33> do a man for ltsp-build-client
<Petaris> ok
<cbx33> and on the wiki there is details for multi arch I think
<cbx33> I've never done it
<cbx33> but ogra would know for sure
<dan_young> Petaris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPCrossArchSetup
<Petaris> dan_young: Thanks
<linux_user400354> does the dvd iso of edubuntu come with more software? what is the difference between it and the cd iso?
* myriams_away is back.
<HedgeMage> :)
<cbx33> evenin all
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<HedgeMage> hiya
<bddebian> Hi HedgeMage
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, I'm still with the problem with backuppc that backs up from ubuntu clients but it doesn't from the edubuntu one. Could it depend on the fact that ssh has some custom config in order to work with ltsp?
<ogra> paolob-parroquia, the only real customization in edubuntu are some gconf keys for artwork, else all packages are used as they come from ubuntu
<KaiL> ..noch jemand wach?
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, and in breezy? could I have some change that had been in breezy edubuntu?
<KaiL> ops, english ;)
<ogra> paolob-parroquia, nope it was the same in breezy ... 
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, ok, thank you!
<KaiL> i486 Clients, 10MBIt-LAN - possible, or "forget it"? ;)
<ogra> how many :)
<dan_young> paolob-parroquia: have you tried su'ing to the backuppc user and ssh'ing to the edubuntu box?
<ogra> i've run ltsp with two clients successfully with a server that only had a wireless interface
<paolob-parroquia> dan_young, let me see.
<ogra> (11M)
<cbx33> ogra, I've read through your scp code
<cbx33> from the bzr branch
<KaiL> ogra, my Informations about that LAN are very old, but if ererything fails, there are over 20...
<ogra> cbx33, the vnc stuff needs a lot of reworking ...
<KaiL> and arround the same number of pentium 1
<cbx33> uh huh
<ogra> well, then you should at least have a 100Mbit network
<paolob-parroquia> dan_young, all seems ok, from the backuppc user it ssh root@client without passowrd
<cbx33> I'll hopefully start looking at joing in on that latter part of this week early next
<KaiL> as that's some very old information, we should be able to set that both 1 generation up, so 20 pentium 1, everything else fast enough to work standalone
<dan_young> paolob-parroquia: anything in XferLOG.bad?
<paolob-parroquia> dan_young, no, I haven't a XferLOG.bad file for that client because it never ended the first backup
<HedgeMage> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heh, delayed response? :-)
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, I found the trick with the backuppc and rsync problem: it was that it tried to rsync the /dev dir, and rsync went timeout
<ogra> heh
<ogra> see, its the same package :)
#edubuntu 2006-06-29
<bddebian> Howdy
<sbalneav> Evening #edubuntu!
<jsgotangco> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> hey there jsgotangco!
* HedgeMage peeks in and says hi
<jsgotangco> hey HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> How are you, jsgotangco ?
<jsgotangco> pretty good just practising some packaging...
<jsgotangco> its been a while since i did it correctly...
<HedgeMage> :)
<yvesC> hi ogra
<rodarvus> good morning
<ali> good morning
<cbx33> Just popping in to say hi people
<ogra> hey
<highvoltage> hey ogra
<ogra> yvesC, you pinged ? 
<pygi> hey hey people
<ogra> hey highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hey hey pygi :)
<pygi> what's up highvoltage ? :)
<yvesC> ogra, yes
<yvesC> i found the tuxpaint locale: the language-pack-fr was not installed.
<ogra> yvesC, the tuxpaint locale should be in language-pack-fr-base, right
<yvesC> yes. in fact none of them was installed. 
<ogra> we only have space for english on the CD, sorry for that, but 700MB are 700MB :)
<DanielC> Does anyone know the right way to clear /var/cache ?
<pygi> ogra, we shall make it 703MB :P
<ogra> pygi, !!
<yvesC> I installed without connection, and when i connect and make the upgrade, the missing locale where not selected.
<ogra> loing time no see
<pygi> ogra, indeed :)
<yvesC> Do you know pysycache? It's mouse software for kids. 
<ogra> yvesC, well, you are asked in the installer if you want to install them, and you have a language selector in your system menu that cares for installation of them
<ogra> either of them works
<DanielC> Is it safe to run `rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb` ?
<ogra> DanielC, no
<DanielC> :(
<yvesC> pysycache.org
<ogra> DanielC, sudo apt-cache clean
<ogra> thats what you want ;)
<DanielC> Thanks.
<DanielC> :)
<yvesC> I don't see any question about locale during installation process
<ogra> it asks if you want to install language support 
<ogra> (since most users wouldnt know what "locale" means)
<ogra> if you say yes there, it will at least install the language package for the language you are doing the install in
<yvesC> i did not see any question about language during the two install i made recently.
<yvesC> I will check: i have another install to do.
<DanielC> Ubuntu's apt-cache doesn't have a "clean" command. It says `Invalid operation clean`
<ogra> hmm, did you select french in the beginning of the install ? 
<yvesC> yes, of course
<ogra> DanielC, err, sorry apt-get
<yvesC> apt-get clean
<DanielC> That one works.
<DanielC> Thanks!
<ogra> was late last night, i merged gcompris :P
<yvesC> 7.4 ?
<ogra> yvesC, btw how do you cope with that upload time ?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> your debian package
<yvesC> our? the ubuntu deb maintened by thomas?
<ogra> hmm, are you not listed as maintainer ?
<ogra> heh
<ogra> no
<ogra> sorry
<ogra> Maintainer: Yann Dirson <dirson@debian.org>
<yvesC> i hope no. Official maintener in debian in Yann Dirson, 
<ogra> seems i just muddled it because both of your names start with Y
<yvesC> you get the debian version, or the thomas version?
<yvesC> no problem.
<ogra> i have to take the debian version
<yvesC> i am not sure debian has the patch you get to reduce size.
<ogra> it hasnt
<ogra> but i merged it from our 7.2 package
<yvesC> good.
<ogra>   * sync with debian
<ogra>    * replaced python2.3 dependencys with python2.4
<ogra>    * add gettext domain to desktop files to get language pack support
<ogra>    * debian/rules: Generate a POT file on package build
<ogra>    * added upstream patch to Makefile.am (--exclude "[12] ?.ogg"
<ogra>      --exclude "Brahms*.ogg")
<ogra> thats the changelog
<ogra> the things i have to merge are trivial...
<yvesC> great. next edubuntu is planed when ?
<ogra> but uploading 70MB isnt *g*
<ogra> april
<ogra> took me 2h to get it on the server :)
<yvesC> 70M, 2h ? you are on rtc ?
<jsgotangco> hey
<ogra> yvesC, here is a list of planned improvements: https://launchpad.net/people/ogra/+specs
<ogra> rtc ? 
<ogra> i'm on adsl
<ogra> 2M/256k
<jsgotangco> who is maxim alt?
<yvesC> I would see pysycache in ubuntu/edubuntu. What is the simpliest way ?
<pygi> ogra, I am supposed to be on 2M/256k but they have some trouble with increasing the speed :P
<ogra> jsgotangco, intel engineer
<jsgotangco> interesting
<ogra> intel eagerly wants our hwdb data :)
<jsgotangco> heh give him the flat files
<ogra> yvesC, package it or find a motu in #ubuntu-motu who is intrested
<ogra> yvesC, new packages need two creoss reviews from two maintainers, feel free to poke me to get a positive review :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, thats what i did ;)
<yvesC> ok thanks. what is a motu ?
<ogra> he has 5GB of flat file data
<ogra> yvesC, a master of the universe :)
<ogra> universe package maintainer
<yvesC> :-)
<pygi> ogra, so you are giving away positive reviews now? :P
<jsgotangco> whatever i do, packaging still is a dark art for me
<jsgotangco> i can package but not properly for some reason
<ogra> its a matter of practice, nothing more :)
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> at least debhelper eases the job
<ogra> pygi, sure, for good packages i do ... for bad ones i help to get them good
<ogra> pygi, btw what about SCP
<pygi> what do you mean? Have you got any discussion about it in Paris or?
<ogra> we'll have distro team meeting in ~2h and i have to commit to specs i will implement ...
<ogra> indeed we had
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/student-control-panel-completion
<ogra> i knoe cbx33 is eager to help
<ogra> *know
* pygi looks it
<pygi> yup, I know he wants to help
<ogra> pygi, i'd be happy to just implement patches you guys produce but mdz marked it as high prio, so i think its required that a main dev at lest coordinates the development ... (i'll ask in the meeting)
<pygi> ogra, no worries, you will be coordinating all anyway :P
<ogra> well, i didnt see it as high prio thats why i offered it to you guys in first place ;) ltsp-manager for example can easily be community implemented because its low prio
<ogra> but the high tasks need to be ready and stable for release *in any case*
<pygi> ogra, ah, we will have a listener?
<DanielC> Are DVD images identical to CDROM images? (e.g. if I have an ISO image that won't fit on a CD, can I burn it on a DVD and have it work?)
<ogra> DanielC, the dvd contains both isos and the whole package set from "supported"
<ogra> and yes, you can burn CD isos on DVDs
<DanielC> thanks
<ogra> (in fact thats what i'mm doing for testing)
<DanielC> ok
<pygi> ogra, what I can promise you is that I will try to implement as much as I can and as much as (free)  time permits
<ogra> then i'd say you, cbx33 and me build a team and each of us implements one feature :)
<ogra> bzr is great for that
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> we love it (g-a-i team)
<ogra> yeah
<pygi> ogra, I get the plugins =P
<ogra> oki
<ogra> i take whats left :)
<ogra> so cbx33 can choose :)
<jsgotangco> is it really hard?
<pygi> but we have more then 3 tasks, so ah well :)
<ogra> nah, its not to hard
<ogra> the "killing processes" feature is really trivial for example
<ogra> it only needs some python glue between already existing elements
<jsgotangco> i will branch to the mainline then and just see how it goes
<ogra> the vnc stuff is rather advanced
<ogra> (note that the spec is not approved yet, stuff might still change depending on the reviewers)
<ogra> (but note as well that i dont expect many deep changes)
<jsgotangco> where is the mainline branch?
<jsgotangco> is it registered in lp?
<jsgotangco> https://launchpad.net/products/student-control-panel
<pygi> jsgotangco, people
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> the url is right
<jsgotangco> yeah i see it now
<jsgotangco> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/student-control-panel-0.3
<ogra> yep
* jsgotangco subscribes
<ogra> i need to chage that to an unversioned branch
<jsgotangco> 12 revisions heh this should be short
* jsgotangco remembers branching g-a-i and it took him an hour
<ogra> yeh
<ogra> ltsp is the same :)
<ogra> ~600 revisions now 
<jsgotangco> DOH
<jsgotangco> hopefully its not hosted in lp hahhaha
<ogra> alone running bzr viz locally takes 10 mins to start up
<ogra> it is now :)
<jsgotangco> well it is a price to pay for having all the changelogs
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> heh
* ogra laughs about "... , that the user depressed  the eject button ..." from ububtu-devel
<ogra> evil user ...
<pygi> ogra, :P
<ogra> probably thats the reason why his floppy takes so long to mount ;) 
<ogra> its to depressed to act fatser
<ogra> *faster
* pygi hates when people put dependencies in packages which arent needed at all :-/
<DanielC> You mean like when you install Epiphany and it depends on Firefox?
<ogra> thats needed
<DanielC> Stoopid Gecko.
<ogra> xulrunner should solve it in edgy
<DanielC> I realize it's needed, but it shouldn't.
<ogra> it splits oput the gecko part from firefox 
<DanielC> That's good. I look forward to xulrunner.
<DanielC> I once tried to make Mozilla applications, but stopped because I wouldn't accept the Firefox dependency.
<DanielC> I'll take another look when xulrunner is out.
<pygi> DanielC, I mean like GDL in Bonfire =P
<pygi> And still people try to convince me that it's needed, and I am somehow sure it's not because I am upstream author =P
* DanielC doesn't know gdl or bonfine
<jsgotangco> if xulrunner happens just in time
<DanielC> Hmm... how do you *extract* an ISO image from a CD?
<ogra> with dd
<pygi> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<ogra> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=blah.iso
<DanielC> Ok. So there's no newbie friendly solution.
<ogra> bah, pygi beats me
<DanielC> My boss is going to ask in a minute, I know...
<ogra> DanielC, wait for cbx33
<ogra> he wrote a tool for that ;)
<DanielC> :)
<pygi> ogra, isn't his tool for mounting ISO's?
<ogra> but he wont be around much today he told me
<pygi> or also for generating ISO's? :P
<ogra> hmm, i think it does more than just mounting
<pygi> oki :)
<DanielC> Is there a less techie way to make a copy of a CD?
<DanielC> If you have only one CD drive?
<ogra> right click the cd icon
<ogra> select "make copy" :)
<DanielC> Oh, excellent.
<DanielC> That's a boss-friendly solution.
<pygi> DanielC, or Bonfire ^^
<ogra> which isnt in dapper :P
<pygi> ogra, right =P
<DanielC> I guess that explains why "aptitude show bonfire" didn't give me anything... What's Bonfire?
<pygi> DanielC, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1158
<DanielC> *click*
<pips1> highvoltage, ?
<highvoltage> pips1: got your jabber message
<kihai> Hi there, hope anyone  can help me here: I want to set a German keyboard layout in lts.conf, but XKBMODEL = de doesn't work. Did I make a spelling mistake (like XkbModel or something) ?
<DanielC> I've had the same problem as kihai (using British keyboards). I got around it by running `xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap` on the server and putting that on every user's home.
<DanielC> But this isn't an ideal solution. It should work with lts.conf
<DanielC> (e.g. when you type the login password you're using the wrong keymap)
<kihai> On the german channel someone just said to use XKBLAYOUT instead of XKBMODEL, but it doesn't work either. Do I have to restart the SErver or something?
<pips1> kihai, are you sure that 'de' is the right value for German?
<ogra> it is
<ogra> works fine here
<ogra> paste your lts.conf to a pastebin ... i'll look after the distro meeting
<kihai> yes it is. I'm just trying to restart the client, maybe it will work.................
<kihai> It worked! I had to restart the client, not just logout - login
<DanielC> :)
<ogra> :)
<DanielC> Sure didn't work for me...
<kihai> Thanks, ogra! Jetzt seh ich erst, dass Du in beiden Channels aktiv bist! :)
<DanielC> I didn't try to get it fixed because the difference between US and British keyboards isn't huge.
<kihai> OK, but now here's my next prob: When I klick on the logout button on a client, there's the option to go to suspend mode, which will send the server(!) in suspend mode. And I guess that's neither intended nor do I want it to be like that...I tried the user profile editor sabayon, but apparently there's no option to switch this off
<pygi> ogra, Bonfire is in NEW (Debian)
<DanielC> After rebooting my laptop it won't bring up eth0 (ifup gives "Failed to bring eth0").
<DanielC> I checked /etc/modules and I see pcmcia and pcmcia-core there.
<DanielC> modprobe doesn't help.
<DanielC> :(
<DanielC> Does anyone have any ideas?
<DanielC> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<DanielC> Indeed, I can't find it on the device manager (though, honestly, I'm not sure what to look for).
<sbartleylinux> ogra: ping
<DanielC> Ok, I moved the PCMCIA ethernet card to antoher slot and now I can see it on the device manager as eth0. But `ifup` still won't bring it up.
<DanielC> Help?
<bddebian> Hello
<ogra> sbartleylinux, pong ... i havent forgotten you ... but i have a small meeting now, will be freen in 1h or a bit more i think
<sbartleylinux> ogra: np. thx.
* jsgotangco wonders how come he didn't get any personal bzr tutorial from someone when he needed it most eons ago...
<jsgotangco> ;)
<ogra> did you ask ? 
<DanielC> Does everyone here use bzr? I thought it was unstable and under development.
<jsgotangco> i struggled :P
<jsgotangco> DanielC: its pretty damn stable
<DanielC> Can anyone compare it with Darcs? (my current favourite).
<jsgotangco> its best you look into the bzr wiki
<DanielC> k
<Petaris> ogra: you about?
<ogra> Petaris, in a meeting currently
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> I'll talk to you a bit later
<fowlduck> anyone know how to get a list of all packages that have been installed since first boot?
<fowlduck> i think i could diff the initial dpkg -l with the one after installation, but if there's an easier way....
<HedgeMage> not that I know of off the top of my head.
<fowlduck> yeah, strange question, I know
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<fowlduck> g'nite jsgotangco 
<ogra> nigh jsgotangco 
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<HedgeMage> hi highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hi HedgeMage 
<highvoltage> wow, what a long day. getting used to it getting so dark so early is also weird :)
<fowlduck> in southern hemisphere?
<highvoltage> fowlduck: yep
* highvoltage was just about to say that something smells fowl
<fowlduck> yeah, we just had our longest recently
<fowlduck> lol
<fowlduck> nice
<fowlduck> i smell like chicken?
<highvoltage> yeah. i was in france when it was the longest day in northern hemisphere, which is why i have to adjust ;)
<highvoltage> fowlduck: yes, i just had chicken :)
<fowlduck> the command to see all installed packages is indeed dpkg -l
<fowlduck> right?
<LaserJock> ogra: ping?
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> ogra: how did the meeting go?
<cbx33> evenin all
<bddebian> Heya cbx33
<cbx33> ey bddebian 
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> ye LaserJock 
<cbx33> long time no see
<cbx33> I'll be around in a while for about an hour
<cbx33> we can have a little chat and catch up
<cbx33> has ogra been around this evening?
<LaserJock> nope
<cbx33> ah ok
<cbx33> right I'm off
<cbx33> I'll bbiab
#edubuntu 2006-06-30
<cbx33> I'm back
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> and now everyone has gone :(
<DanielC> it's late for most of us.
<DanielC> It's late in Europe.
<DanielC> I'm going to bed soon.
<cbx33> I know
<DanielC> Where are you located?
<cbx33> I should be in bed
<cbx33> UK
<DanielC> ok, another European :)
<DanielC> Well... I'm off...
<DanielC> good night.
<LaserJock> I'm here
<cbx33> w00t
<divansantana> Hey everyone!
<divansantana> I was wondering if anyone here knows how to simply VNC to LTSP users desktop?
<divansantana> I know kde can have vnc session running but prob is how do you specify to vnc to which desktop because there could be 21 VNC sessions running on a Linux terminal server becuase of 21 users for exampe
<divansantana> any ideas at all?
<lecaros> hi guys
<jsgotangco> good morning
<bddebian> Hello
<mhz> jsgotangco: got a sec?
<jsgotangco> yes
<purserj> quick question, does edubuntu use the same livecd installer as Dapper?
<mhz> jsgotangco: oops, sorry I did not notice your answer
<jsgotangco> =)
<jsgotangco> purserj: pretty much the same, its a desktop CD for Edubuntu (no LTSP)
<mhz> purserj: yup, but it does add edubuntu stuff instead and no LTSP env.
<purserj> sweet, thanks
<mhz> jsgotangco: let's say I make edubuntu-latino (2 light desktops + edubuntu apps + LTSP + latinamerican artwork)
<jsgotangco> and?
<mhz> jsgotangco: would that mean I only need edubuntu-server only + the stuff I aforementioned?
<jsgotangco> umm its a bit more complex than that
<mhz> or, each edubuntu app has been compiled with some diff specs?
<jsgotangco> you will have to make your own seeds
<jsgotangco> hmm wonder if that's a good idea (seeds)
<mhz> seeds are not good idea now
<jsgotangco> basically you build on top of a standard ubuntu install
<jsgotangco> i think janimo is the best guy to ask
<jsgotangco> he's a really nice guy in real life
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> yeah
<mhz> well, I will try this (may change it later but...):
<jsgotangco> it can be a nice learning experience as well, making your own derivative
<mhz> dsslive framework would give me a ubuntu-core squeleton only
<mhz> once i get that, I have to apt get install whatever I want
<mhz> and then run a couple of scripts
<mhz> and that is it
<jsgotangco> yeah
<mhz> so, my doubts were regarding those apt-get installs
<mhz> jsgotangco: well, thx
<mhz> you cleared my mind
<mhz> oh, but then, if I only have to apt-get install edubuntu-server + edubuntu apps (no edubuntu-desktop because it would give me GNOME)
<mhz> I need no seed, right?
<jsgotangco> youd still need that
<jsgotangco> youre doing a new CD right?
<lecaros_away> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<lecaros_away> mhz
<mhz> pong
<mhz> pong lecaros_away 
<mhz> si tu nick no esta registrado...no nos veremos en PM
<lecaros_away> est registrado man
<HedgeMage> hiy all
<HedgeMage> hey even
<mhz> lecaros_away: este mismo?
<mhz> HedgeMage: hey you and TT
<lecaros_away> sure
<HedgeMage> mhz: TT is, thankfully, in bed
<mhz> hehehe, and you are getting some peace o' mind
<HedgeMage> yep
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: hey jonathan how are you doing?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: hi jerome. going good, although the week flashed by very quickly
<jsgotangco> yes it does
<highvoltage> it's been a similar week to last week, we've been planning and discussing things. i'm getting tired of discussing, i just want to start doing now.
<jsgotangco> discussing what?
<jsgotangco> are assigned to some targets?
<highvoltage> tuxlabs is turning into a commercial company over the next month or so, there's a lot of work involved.
<HedgeMage> hi guys
<highvoltage> tuesday and wednesday was almost entirely legal and admin stuff. quite daunting.
<highvoltage> hi HedgeMage 
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: targets?
<jsgotangco> for dapper
<jsgotangco> err edgy
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: better than illegal and admin stuff
* HedgeMage ducks
<highvoltage> heh. no, at least not that i know of. you?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: for sure!
<HedgeMage> :D
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: i'm going to do things like the diskless fat clients, even though it's been defered to edgy+1
<highvoltage> it's been defered because the authentication spec has been defered, but at the very least i want everything except the authentication part to work fine before the end of july.
* highvoltage gets some breakfast, stomach is getting noisy
<HedgeMage> :)
<IamEthos> what is the difference between edubuntu and ubuntu?
<cbx33> Now that help.ubuntu.org is online, shoudn't we have a dns record pointing there from help.edubuntu.org ?
<HedgeMage> cbx33: I think we should either get some edubuntu stuff on there (preferable) or not make the record, or we'll jsut confuse people.
<HedgeMage> of course, that is moot if edubuntu stuff was added since I last looked
<cbx33> there is edubuntu stuff there
<HedgeMage> in that case we should do it :)
<HedgeMage> I told you I may be behind the times 
<HedgeMage> This week has been hellishly busy
<cbx33> HedgeMage: mines been pretty bad too
<cbx33> but getting better now
<HedgeMage> Mine will start getting better on Sunday or so
<doktoreas> hi to all!
<doktoreas> are there apps to teach geograpy inside edubuntu?
<jsgotangco> hmmm
* jsgotangco checks
<jsgotangco> there is none installed by default but there are a few geography apps available
<doktoreas> jsgotangco: have you got a list o those apps?
<jsgotangco> education-geography - DebianEdu applications for geography
<jsgotangco> kgeography - geography learning program
<jsgotangco> kgeography-data - maps and flags for kgeography
<jsgotangco> libgeography-nationalgrid-perl - Class for a point and to transform coordinate systems
<jsgotangco> kgeography looks interesting
<doktoreas> i'll check thx
<jsgotangco> ahhh its a game..
<jsgotangco> brb
<cbx33> hi ogra 
<jsgotangco> hey
<jsgotangco> for some reason im listening to elvis again
<jsgotangco> argghhh
<jsgotangco> now i know why
<DanielC> Who is in charge of documentation?
<cbx33> check the wiki
<cbx33> it's jsgotangco
<DanielC> I want to add a user guide for OpenOffice.org to Universe, and I need to talk to someone who can tell me how to proceed.
<DanielC> Ok, I'll talk to jsgotangco when he's around, thanks.
<DanielC> I didn't have any luck in #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-doc :(
<ogra> DanielC, talk to doko, it can probably go to main even
<ogra> (doko is the OO.o maintainer)
<DanielC> Great. Where can I find doko?
<ogra> #ubuntu-devel 
<DanielC> Ok.
<DanielC> I need to talk to someone, get some opinions. For example, this user guide is in OpenDocument format, not DocBook. So we need to think about what to do (e.g. leave them in their current format and add a menu entry from OOo).
<DanielC> brb
<DanielC> ogra: Do you have doku's email address? I think email would be better for the initial explanation.
<ogra> doku@ubuntu.com  :)
<DanielC> :)
<DanielC> Thanks.
* DanielC starts composing an email
<cbx33> ogra: any news on the meeting?
<ogra> cbx33, i talked to pygi a bit before already, we'll just share the load, each of us can develop one feature ...
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> as long as it gets implemented as specced, all should be fine
<cbx33> sounds good
<DanielC> Email sent. :)
<kditty> i have a question, my boss is home schooling my kid and he needs to show proof of work and everything, so i was wondering if edubuntu allows you to print out the work that you do for proof to show the school administration
<Most_Wanted> if you have a printer?
<kditty> yes there will be a printer
<kditty> what im asking is edubuntu ideal for home schooling? i checked the live cd out and it looks really nice so i want to set him up with it and save him some time from homeschooling
<MagicFab> ~seen mhz
<cbx33> kditty: it would be fine for those needs
<kditty> cbx33, thanks
<sbalneav> Morning ogra rodarvus
<DanielC> Is there a way to reset the MySQL root password?
<rodarvus> sbalneav, hi there
<DanielC> Provided that you have Unix root access.
<rodarvus> DanielC, (late response to the OOo guide) I suggest we leave it in OpenDocument format
<rodarvus> since it is the native format of OpenOffice.org itself
<DanielC> rodarvus: Ok.
<rodarvus> and likely won't be maintained by us
<DanielC> rodarvus: That sounds like a good idea. At least for the time being.
<rodarvus> if desired, it is trivial to even add a OOo menu item to open the guide
<DanielC> That would be great (adding an OOo menu). I tried to figure out how to do it, but couldn't.
<DanielC> I'm sure it's just one of those menu.xml files.
<DanielC> rodarvus: Are you involved in either the Documentation project or the OOo package?
<rodarvus> DanielC, I was an OpenOffice.org developer in a past life
<rodarvus> (actually, I developed a derivative of OOo for almost two years)
<DanielC> Cool. Few people outside Sun ever manage to make sense of OOo's codebase ;-)
<rodarvus> yes, its a long learning path
<rodarvus> our team was made of 9 (good) programmers, which I hired very carefully
<rodarvus> it basically took all of them two months to be productive
<DanielC> What was that derivative called? What did it do?
<rodarvus> FreeOffice
<DanielC> I haven't heard of it. It might have been before I got involved in OOo.
<rodarvus> it has improved spell checker and grammar checker, native support for VBA macros, support to MS Access documents, and hundreds of small features to make it look like MS Office :)
<DanielC> That's impressive. Those are things that the current OOo hasn't managed.
<rodarvus> right, and "look like ms office" is surely not one of the main targets of OpenOffice.org
<rodarvus> the main target of this project was to make a seasoned MS Office user able to use FreeOffice without any training
<DanielC> Yes, and IMO I don't think it should be. But compatibility is high on the agenda.
<rodarvus> DanielC, btw, what is your name?
<DanielC> Daniel Carrera
<rodarvus> hah!
<rodarvus> I know who you are :)
<DanielC> :)
<DanielC> What's your name? Have we met at OOo?
<rodarvus> no, I haven't had the chance to go to any OOo conference
<DanielC> ok
<rodarvus> and pretty much left the OOo community since I left this job :/
<DanielC> Well, I'm not really involved in OOo anymore. I found it was too much trouble.
<rodarvus> its very time consuming
<DanielC> I found that getting the leads to accept my work was a lot more difficult than doing the work itself.
<rodarvus> when the other developers on our team became productive, I basically had to stop programming myself, to integrate all their code, and OOo itself on our codebase
<DanielC> I didn't just "quit" overnight, but I sort of drifted into other things slowly.
<rodarvus> one thing that was quite sad was that some of the features worked inside Sun were not public to the community
<rodarvus> so we lost a few manmonths doing stuff that suddenly appeared in the source code
<DanielC> oh... :(
<DanielC> Yeah, that's not a good way to work in a FOSS project.
<rodarvus> I believe some/most of this is solved, past 2.0 (since they want to go for time based releases)
<bddebian> Heya
<jsgotangco> good evening
<sbalneav> Anyone seen our Teutonic Free Software Warrior (ogra) around?  Evening jsgotangco!!!
<jsgotangco> lol
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<jsgotangco> i've seen him in #devel
<sbalneav> Or is he packen das boxen?
<ogra> nope
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<ogra> i'm just busy merging packages from debian :)
<sbalneav> Cool.
<ogra> just did fuse 
<jsgotangco> das merging das packagen
<ogra> paket :)
<sbalneav> So, I've got another dumb question.  I'm trying to muddle about in the source tree I got yesterday.
<ogra> shoot
<sbalneav> How do I actually "build" ubuntu's LTSP?  I'm assuming I'm going to get a server side "ltsp-build-standalone" package, and then a couple of customized client-side packages, yes?
<ogra> no, you get a source package that you can build then
<ogra> we'll need to add a generic build system i guess for your requirements (makefile etc)
<sbalneav> Well, no need to rush into that.  If you could just point me at the sequence of commands.  I'd like to learn how you're doing it now, so that full grokking and enlightenment may be obtained on my part.
<ogra> you can build it manually with: fakeroot debian/rules binary
<ogra> run that in the source dir
<sbalneav> ah, of course.
<ogra> hmm, you probably need the debhelper scripts etc
<sbartleylinux> morning ogra, sbalneav.
<ogra> apt-get install build-essential dpkg-dev devscripts
<ogra> if you want to do "real" package development build yourself a pbuilder https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<sbalneav> yeah, I'll get 'em.   I know how to check it out now, from yesterday.  I guess my goal today is to actually wrap my head around how to "build" it, so that I've got a firm grip on what to do once we start modifying it.  So you may (unfortunately) have to answer a couple of more dumb questions before the weekend's through :)
<sbalneav> sbartleylinux: morning.
<sbartleylinux> sbalneav: how was Paris?
<sbalneav> Excellent.  Good food, great scenery, and fantastic people.  The ubunteros are always a blast to hang out with, and the Parisiens were very friendly as well.
<sbartleylinux> cool.  welcome back.
<sbalneav> thx
<jsgotangco> Great food?
<jsgotangco> surely you jest
<sbartleylinux> ogra: did you ever get a chance to talk to sbalneav or jammcq about how the print server was getting called?
<bddebian> jsgotangco: :-)
<jsgotangco> its probably the stalest bread outside my place ive ever tasted
<jsgotangco> the good food, great scenery is actually 40min away by train
<jsgotangco> and costs 16 per visit
<sbalneav> jsgotangco: You'll notice that jammcq and I went DOWNTOWN for dinner most nights.
<jsgotangco> but there were 2 smart guys who bought weeklong tickets for 33 and told us about it 2 days before the summit ended
<sbalneav> next time, hang with the j-dog and the Crazy Canuck and you'll eat like a kind.
<sbalneav> s/kind/king/
<sbartleylinux> And that is the truth.;)
<jsgotangco> and there was one guy with a porsche who didn't even let us experience how fast he drives
<jsgotangco> =D
<sbalneav> jsgotangco: You've seen the two of us in person now.  Do we LOOK like the kind of person who CAN'T find a good meal?
<sbartleylinux> lol.
<jsgotangco> lol
<sbartleylinux> I miss the Autobahn.
<jsgotangco> what the hell i just received spam in french now
<sbalneav> So ogra tells me: I'm driving to Paris, and I ask him if he's bringing the Porsche.  And he says "No, it brings me". LOLOL  jammcq and I were laughing our butts off in the airport.  Ogra tries to hide it, but he's really quite a funny guy.
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> yeah
<sbalneav> brb, must. have. more. coffee.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all, if you look at the top bar its got huge (doubel sized) icons. http://users.on.net/~goetz/karl/scrolling.png has anyone else seen it?
<jsgotangco> wow that's huge
<jsgotangco> did that do it by default?
<rodarvus> Kamping_Kaiser, it looks like your panel is using icon sizes from another (probably accessibility) theme
<Kamping_Kaiser> jsgotangco, yes, the first update on edgy
<Kamping_Kaiser> it seems to be the default edubuntu theme, and if i keep it as is and just change the icons it rezises properly
<rodarvus> Kamping_Kaiser, yes, the theme is really EdubuntuColors
<ogra> gnome in edgy is not even half built
<ogra> dont expect it to work properly
<rodarvus> actually, don't expect Edgy to work at this time :)
<ogra> Kamping_Kaiser, i wouldnt run edgy yet
<rodarvus> its supposed to be quite broken for the next weeks
<Kamping_Kaiser> ogra, i see ;)
<ogra> sbartleylinux, nope, not yet, but he has many questions, so we can trade them ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm aware its supposed to break, its the fun of it. i was just wondering if jumbo top bars were part of the deal :)
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: are you taking over xorg?
<ogra> (sorry, i'm particulary busy with merges so i'm not watching IRC often atm)
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, "taking over" is an exageration :)
<rodarvus> I'll help sync our X packages with debian's
<rodarvus> and hopefully, later update it to 7.1
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<rodarvus> funny thing is, infinity left for vacation today
<jsgotangco> yeah
<rodarvus> and fabbione will likely do the same in the next few days :)
<jsgotangco> i was talking to fabbione a few hours ago and said he's not maintaining it anymore =)
<rodarvus> other devs I've poked at didn't bothered much about X
<jsgotangco> so welcome our new xorg overlord
<rodarvus> glup
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: just to let you know i did a bunch of bug rejects today...mostly old, unmaintained bug reports
* Kamping_Kaiser updates his systm to a less stable version of edgy as we speak - dont forget to take the moral high ground later folk ;)
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, I've seen it, thanks :)
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, do you know if there is any other QA person triaging X bugs?
<jsgotangco> nope people fear it
<jsgotangco> i the only community guy who seems to do it
<rodarvus> btw, I'll /query you so we don't spam #edubuntu
<jsgotangco> zakame is doing his SoC project so he hasn't been visible for a while
<rodarvus> I'm looking for highvoltage, but he went offline a few hours ago
<rodarvus> did he told anyone if he plans to come back online today?
<sbartleylinux> ogra: k.  This is becoming a priority for us.  We only have about two weeks left before we go to alpha on our project.
<sbartleylinux> ogra: np. please let me know if there is work we can do to help with this.  I will pull our developers in to help.
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: where did you go?
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: ^^
* jsgotangco thinks rodarvus is busy watching football
<rodarvus> haha
<rodarvus> I was helping my daughter with her lunch
* Yagisan feels like smacking his head into a brick wall
<Yagisan> Why is it, even the simplest of build systems hate me today ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Yagisan> at least I can read what my cmake file is supposed to do hours after writing it, unlike autotools
<RobinShepheard> hello all
<jsgotangco> hi
<RobinShepheard> hiya jsgotangco, how are you??
<jsgotangco> ahh just lookiing at some bugs and rejecting them at will
<RobinShepheard> lol
<Laser_away> excellent
* jsgotangco has the green flag at the moment
<sbalneav> Morning LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav 
<RobinShepheard> hiya LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi  RobinShepheard 
<RobinShepheard> I maybe mad I know but in attempt to understand the full edubuntu/ubuntu system I have just nuked my laptop and have built debian system on it
<LaserJock> hehe
<RobinShepheard> it has provided me with a chance to get into some of the nitty gritty of the system that is hidden byt edubuntu/ubuntu
<RobinShepheard> such as intel wireless cards :(
<RobinShepheard> took several hours to get that working properly
<LaserJock> heh
<RobinShepheard> how does edubuntu/ubuntu handle things like that, is it a case of the modules being built automagically, where as on debian they have to be done by hand
<RobinShepheard> are they even the same modules or do we have a custom version??
<LaserJock> not sure
<RobinShepheard> I am not sure where to look to find out either
<LaserJock> I'm guessing in the kernel package ;-)
<RobinShepheard> given the development model, would these questions be better aimed at the ubuntu lists do you reckon
<LaserJock> hmm, you might try ubuntu-user if you do
<RobinShepheard> hmm not a bad plan. I just decided while I can use the system with few problems, I would like to understand it better so that I can do more
<RobinShepheard> eg how the whole thing is put together
<RobinShepheard> then maybe I can help with the development a bit
<RobinShepheard> rather than just stand on the side lines so to speak
<LaserJock> good idea
<RobinShepheard> I thought so, and I figured as the underlying system is debian, I would start there and work up
<LaserJock> I usually just learn by digging in, I have given up on the idea that I can know how my computer works from the ground up :-)
<RobinShepheard> fair point, I was just thinking of the interaction in the os itself, eg bits like the modules and stuff
<RobinShepheard> and how the installer works
<LaserJock> go for it! I wish I had time to do that more
<RobinShepheard> well, I am sort of tying it into work, as I am, with the bosses approval, looking at a migration from windoze to linux
<RobinShepheard> so some reseach time and a few of the books are on them
<LaserJock> that's the way to do it
<RobinShepheard> well i DO try
<RobinShepheard> oh and I am also trying to move flats at the mo, so I am not around as much as usual
<RobinShepheard> I have to wait for internet to be connected at the new flat
<LaserJock> rodarvus: dang, they got you working quick!
<bluekuja> LaserJock, hello :)
<rodarvus> LaserJock, yes, that was fast
<LaserJock> hi bluekuja 
<bluekuja> oh hello rodarvus 
<rodarvus> actually I was asked to do that in Paris
<jsgotangco> he got framed up
<rodarvus> bluekuja, hello
<bluekuja> LaserJock, I need to ask you something in pm
<bluekuja> :)
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: who works on g-a-i?
<jsgotangco> mvo and glatzor mostly, i just send useless patches
<LaserJock> I'm liking it more and more every day
<jsgotangco> we work on it in a bzr mainline but branch as well
<jsgotangco> that's nice to know
<LaserJock> if only I could code, I'd have so much fun working on these things ;-)
<RobinShepheard> I got to go, see you all around sometime
<jsgotangco> heh its the reverse on my side, i could code (not great though), but i can barely make a proper package heh
<jsgotangco> its mostly python and glade work
<LaserJock> cool, I'm a big python+glade fan
<jsgotangco> bzr has been great help on it
<LaserJock> yeah? pete and I have been using bzr for the gisomount thing. very nice
<jsgotangco> yeah the actually app has already 300+ revisions so it can be a bit slow sometimes especially using the visualization tool
<LaserJock> yeah, that's really my only complaint with bzr, it's not as fast as I'd like it to be
<jsgotangco> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-app-install/+branches
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> love the branch name ;-)
<LaserJock> or I guess that's the author
<jsgotangco> the new one for edgy will be using popcon data =D
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> do we have much of any popcon data yet?
<jsgotangco> its been running for quite a while so i guess yes
<LaserJock> we really should use it better
<jsgotangco> its installed by default but not activated
<LaserJock> right
<jsgotangco> so we will probably ask people to activate if if the want to
<LaserJock> it'd be nice to have a popup after install or something that offers to activate
<LaserJock> because I'm guess the percentage of people who even know about it is quite small and biased towards more advanced users
<jsgotangco> i dunno the strategy for that yet but we all have it in our computers at the moment so its just a matter of turning them on with the user's knowledge
<jsgotangco> and consent
<jsgotangco> awww geeezzz and i though germany was bound to lose
<jsgotangco> not that it'll affect ogra =)
<jsgotangco> good night
<LaserJock> cya jsgotangco 
<LaserJock> ogra: do you think it would be any help if I were to poke somebody about getting dynamic-menus reviewed?
<ogra> poke mdz
<DanielC> LaserJock: Thanks for writing the Packaging Guide :)
<DanielC> LaserJock: I heard that you're responsible for it...
<bddebian> Yeah, LaserJock is DA MAN
<LaserJock> hehe
* bddebian creates LaserJockIsAGod wiki
<LaserJock> DanielC: well, I had lots of help
<DanielC> I do admit that I struggle with the debian/rules part though... but the rest has been great so far.
<LaserJock> well, debian/rules has all the action so it is a bit difficult to explain
<LaserJock> the other files are fairly predictable
<mdz> ogra: s/mdz/the review team/
<mdz> ogra: poke me when it's ready for approval
<DanielC> LaserJock:  I guess that it could merit a chapter of its own...
<ogra> oh, sorry
<ogra> right
<DanielC> LaserJock: But even for someone who has written a couple of Makefiles before, debian/rules is not very clear...
<LaserJock> yeah
<DanielC> LaserJock: Can you tell me where this "debian/tmp" directory is?
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> couldn't sleep
<DanielC> jsgotangco: Where are you located? What time is it for yoU?
<DanielC> u
<jsgotangco> almost 2am
<jsgotangco> (manila)
<DanielC> ok
<bddebian> DanielC: Usually under the build dir.  So if I have foo-1.2  it would be foo-1.2/debian/tmp
<LaserJock> DanielC: where do you see debian/tmp? in the hello packages?
<cbx33> hey peeps
<cbx33> what's shakin
<DanielC> LaserJock: The packaging guide, when explaining debian/rules
<LaserJock> k
<bddebian> Heya cbx33
<cbx33> hi bddebian 
<cbx33> hi LaserJock DanielC 
<juliux> hi cbx33 
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
* DanielC waves at cbx33 :)
* DanielC was distracted
<LaserJock> DanielC: btw, you are welcome to send patches for the Packaging Guide ;-)
<DanielC> LaserJock: :)  If I can figure out how to make packages, I wouldn't mind contributing a little bit.
<DanielC> I just don't want to over-commit myself.
<LaserJock> DanielC: hehe, no pressure. I just want to let everybody know they can send in patches no problem
<cbx33> Hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi
<cbx33> how are you
* HedgeMage peeks in
* DanielC waves
<HedgeMage> hiya
<DanielC> hey
<DanielC> Question: What's your role in Ubuntu?
<DanielC> I'm still trying to learn the cast...
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> that's a cool way of putting it
<DanielC> :)
<crimsun> huge cast.
<crimsun> 6 billion cast members.
<DanielC> I'll start with Ubuntu members ;-)
<LaserJock> it's kind of odd when community people are involved, in the corporate world you get a job title :-)
<HedgeMage> I'm mostly focused on cookbook right now but I plan to take on some dev stuff once cookbook is in shape
<DanielC> You can still say "I usually work documentation"...
<DanielC> HedgeMage: Ok, thanks.
<crimsun> documentation is sorely overlooked and just about the most critical part of the distro
<DanielC> I'd love to contribute to documentation, but I'm too over committed. I'm committed to the OpenDocument Fellowship...
<DanielC> While we're on the topic of documentation, I have this idea of adding an OpenOffice.org user guide to Ubuntu.
<DanielC> The OOoAuthors team (http://oooauthors.org) has written some.
<DanielC> Disclaimer: I founded this project, so I'm biased.
<crimsun> if you could help integrate/expand with example-content, that would rock
<LaserJock> yeah
<DanielC> I'm trying to figure out if/how this could be added to Ubuntu.
<DanielC> (the OOo user guides... they're very good...)
<DanielC> I'm hoping to find someone who can discuss this idea with me. Maybe someone from the documentation project.
<crimsun> -> LaserJock 
<crimsun> #ubuntu-doc, too.
<DanielC> I didn't get a lot of response at #ubuntu-doc...
<DanielC> LaserJock, are you the documentation guy here?
<crimsun> one of several iirc
<LaserJock> oh sorry
<LaserJock> hmm
<DanielC> The OOo user guide is in OpenDocument format.
<LaserJock> there's no inherent reason why docs *can't* be included
<LaserJock> it's a matter of finding the right place, I think
<DanielC> These guides are very good, really :)  They went through an amazing review process guided by some expert tech editors.
<LaserJock> and they aren't included with OOo itself?
<DanielC> FYI: http://oooauthors.org/en/authors/userguide2/
<DanielC> No, they aren't.
<DanielC> OOo only comes with its Help system.
<DanielC> I was thinking that we should have packages in Universr like 'openoffice.org-starter-guide' and 'openoffice.org-writer-guide'.
<LaserJock> that's kinda what I was thinking
<DanielC> Right now there are 3 published guides: Getting started; Writer guide; Drawing guide.
<DanielC> :)
<DanielC> I'm happy to learn how to make .deb files and maintain the package if that would help.
<LaserJock> hmm, looks like quite a bit of content
<DanielC> Each guide is a medium-sized book.
<LaserJock> hmm, what would be cool is to package those up and then have a pointer to them in the Example Content
<DanielC> What is "Example content"? A directory on the Live CD? A website?
<LaserJock> it's a new package that was introduced in Dapper
<DanielC> Ok.
<LaserJock> it is a folder that has example content for various media formats
<LaserJock> there is a link to it on a new users Desktop
<DanielC> That does sound like a good idea. If you want examples of OpenDocument files...
<DanielC> Ok, I know which one you're talking about now.
<DanielC> I would do cartwheels if these guides made them to the Live CD under Example Content.
<DanielC> That would be just awesome.
<LaserJock> well, I'm not sure if the can go in there directly since it would be a lot of space
<DanielC> Yes. The Getting Started Guide is almost 10MB uncompressed.
<LaserJock> but I'm sure it can be noted in there at least, or perhaps having a sample page
<DanielC> The Writer guide is bigger.
<DanielC> Maybe include *only* the Getting started guide. That's where new users would start anyways, and it introduces a bit of everything.
<LaserJock> well, the LiveCD is already strained for space and the package would have to be in Main
<DanielC> I see.
<LaserJock> but you should definately talk to Henrik about it
<DanielC> Who is Henrik? How do I reach him?
<LaserJock> DanielC: https://launchpad.net/people/henrik and he does the example content
<DanielC> Ok, I'll talk to him.
<LaserJock> DanielC: but for sure we can make a Universe package for edgy
<DanielC> And who would I talk to about including them in Universe?
<LaserJock> me ;-)
<DanielC> :-D
<DanielC> Awesome.
<DanielC> They are under a free license btw. GPL and Creative Commons Attribution.
<LaserJock> yeah, first thing i looked for ;-)
<bddebian> Heya
#edubuntu 2006-07-01
<pygi> hey people
<bddebian> Hi pygi
<HedgeMage> okay folks, I'm out to run errands, see you later!
<DanielC> l8r
<jsgotangco> good morning
<LaserJock> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey
<HedgeMage> heya :)
<HedgeMage> jsgotangco: can you point me to a good crash course in docbook somewhere?
<jsgotangco> hmmmmm
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: on the wiki
<HedgeMage> edubuntu wiki or ubuntu main?
<LaserJock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocBook
<HedgeMage> thanks darlin' :)
<LaserJock> np
<sbalneav> Evening all
<HedgeMage> hi sbalneav 
<sbalneav> Hello HedgeMage 
<bluekuja> Laser_away, ping
<pygi> hey all
<jsgotangco> hey rodarvus
<juliux> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey!
* Yagisan waves hello
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, I want to backup a full edubuntu server, what shall I do wiht the directories below /opt/ltsp? Are there directories I can't backup? thank you
<DanielC> Whooo hoo!!!  I just made my first .deb package!
<Yagisan> congrats DanielC
<Yagisan> what did you make ?
<DanielC> It's just documentation, nothing fancy.
<DanielC> User guide for OpenOffice.org
<DanielC> No compilation required :)
<Yagisan> I'm just trying to cmakify a package. It's failing miserably.
<DanielC> :(
<Yagisan> pretends it can't find my headers.
<Yagisan> yet it clearly complains about them.
<lucasvo> cool
<lucasvo> just got my shipit cd's
<lucasvo> good evening everybody
<Yagisan> evening lucasvo
<lucasvo> not much up, eh_
<lucasvo> ?
<Yagisan> lucasvo: I'm smacking my head against cmake, and should have gone to bed 7 hours ago. It will be sunrise soon.
<lucasvo> Yagisan: oh
#edubuntu 2006-07-02
<bddebian> Heya
<lecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mhz> lecaros: ?
<mhz> whazup?
<bddebian> Heya
<DanielC> It's quiet today...
<DanielC> There isn't a football match right now, is there?
<juliux> hi DanielC 
<juliux> DanielC, no football today
* DanielC waves
<DanielC> juliux: Who's your favourite team?
<juliux> DanielC, germany
<DanielC> :)
<juliux> DanielC, england is out, sorry
<DanielC> Germany is doing well I hear.
<DanielC> Yeah, I saw the game yesterday (not that I like football anyways).
<juliux> that will be a funny monday in the office 
<DanielC> :)
<juliux> everybody was saying that german will be get out
<juliux> but now england is out
<DanielC> Bring a German flag ;-)
<juliux> i will try to buy one 
<boricua> good moorning i want to try edubuntu on a mac-intel  which iso do i need?
<Yagisan> IIRC it doesn't work on mactels yet
<boricua> i am asking for edubuntu not iirc
<Yagisan> at least, not as a standalone or server
<Yagisan> boricua: iirc = If I recall correctly
<boricua> the edubuntu download page shows For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks.
<Yagisan> should work as a client if it supports net-boot
<boricua> iirc ok i learn now what is iirc
<boricua> :-)
<Yagisan> yes, none of those is a mactel
* Yagisan is not a edubuntu dev
<boricua> i see  so the anwser is not YETTTTTT
<Yagisan> basically, yes
<boricua> MMM THE PC intel wont do either?
<Yagisan> boricua: mactels use a different way to boot. they use EFI, while normal pc's use a BIOS.
<Yagisan> the cd's won't start on a mactel
<boricua> Yagisan: on the g4 the iso cd should boot fine though?????
<Yagisan> boricua: might start. don't think it will work though
<boricua> i am saying the iso for mac will work on the g4?  
<boricua> Yagisan, this link is the iso for the g4 ibook? Mac (PowerPC) desktop CD
<boricua>     For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks.
<boricua> not the mactell but a g4 ibook????
<Yagisan> yes, on a g4 it will work
<boricua> ok downloading 
<boricua> this iso will not boot my g4 ibook any idea edubuntu-6.06-live-powerpc.iso
<DanielC> what's the error?
<boricua> i am not even sure if the boot order on the ibook has cd first its my sons ibook and i want to try to put edubuntu on it
<boricua> DanielC, no error just boots from HD
<DanielC> ah
<DanielC> check the bios.
<DanielC> it's probably set to boot from the hard disk first.
<boricua> DanielC, how do i chk the bios on ibook?
<crimsun> I don't think ibooks have bioses.
<boricua> i know the mac cd will boot when its in there
<DanielC> I've never used an ibook but on other machines you get a message of the sort "press F2 for setup" before it starts the operating system.
<DanielC> crimsun: How is it possible for a computer to not have a bios?
<crimsun> there's efi
<DanielC> what's efi?
<crimsun> essentially a bios implemented differently
<boricua> first my q? how do i get the ibook to boot the edubuntu cd iso
<DanielC> crimsun: then it's a bios.
<DanielC> boricua: When you power on, do you see any message like "Press F2 to go to Setup" ?
<boricua> no
<boricua> all i see is an apple
<crimsun> DanielC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<DanielC> I found something on Google but I can't make sense of the instructions:
<DanielC> http://www.computing.net/mac/wwwboard/forum/11478.html
<boricua> i just ran into this let me try it http://seb.france.free.fr/linux/ibookG4/iBookG4-howto-2.html#ss2.2
<crimsun> DanielC: you can argue with its engineers whether it's bios or not
<DanielC> It quacks like a duck...
<donpaolo> Hi guys! What is the /usplash_fifo archive I have in my edubuntu dapper install? thank you!
<crimsun> donpaolo: it's used for the usplash progress indicator
<donpaolo> but $ ls -l /u*
<donpaolo> prw-r-----  1 root root    0 2006-06-02 11:40 /usplash_fifo it doesn't seem a normal file. What is it?
<crimsun> it's a pipe
<crimsun> < crimsun> donpaolo: it's used for the usplash progress indicator
<donpaolo> crimsun, but can I delete it?
<crimsun> donpaolo: don't touch it unless you know what it does.
<donpaolo> crimsun, ok, thank you
<boricua> hitting the letter C while booting did the trick  i did see some errors but it is loading as i type i will report later on progress
<DanielC> glad it workd
<DanielC> worked
<boricua> i believe now days linux has more softare for kids that even mac,
<DanielC> :-)
<boricua> still loading i have my fingers crossed
<boricua> so far lots of ok  and 2 errors still loading :-)  i feel like a kid right now
<DanielC> :-)
<DanielC> Should work alright.
<DanielC> Have you used Ubuntu before?
<boricua> yes i have 1 ubuntu server and 1 ubuntu desktop on my laptop
<boricua> waooooo   edubuntu on a ibook g4 looks nice if you want a screen shot let me know :-)
<DanielC> Does it look different from a PC?
<boricua> mouse much much slower so far looks the same :-)
<DanielC> ok
<boricua> network not working so far brb
<DanielC> System > Preferences > Mouse to adjust the mouse speed.
<boricua> DanielC, so far mouse still slow after adjusting it
<DanielC> ok
<boricua> wireless wont go up
<boricua> well ill play with it later thxs for the help  
<DanielC> take care
<lucasvo> boricua: wireless won't work out of the box because the drivers are proprietary
<lucasvo> you need to set it up manually
<lucasvo> boricua: ask in #ubuntu for help
<lucasvo> boricua: maybe reading this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189329&highlight=airport+express
<boricua> lucasvo:i see thxs
#edubuntu 2007-06-25
<andrupal> ok...
<LaserJock> etank: ok, so are you basing it on Xubuntu?
<etank> LaserJock: that is the idea
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> do you have limited disk space?
<etank> LaserJock: we are thinking of doing a oem install of xubuntu on one machine and then ghosting it to the rest
<etank> the drive space on some is a little limited
<sbalneav> andrupal: ok
<sbalneav> on your server tab:
<etank> 10G or less i think
<LaserJock> etank: I was just thinking becuase the Edubuntu Addon CD has XFCE4 on it
<sbalneav> ldap Host/uri = localhost
<sbalneav> Base DN is dc=example,dc=net
<LaserJock> so you could do an edubuntu install with xfce4
<sbalneav> on the Details tab:
<LaserJock> it would also have all the Gnome stuff, hence the disk space question
<etank> LaserJock: where is this addon cd
<sbalneav> BindDN is cn=admin,dc=example,dc=net
<sbalneav> bind password = the password
<LaserJock> etank: www.edubuntu.org/Download
<sbalneav> bind type = Simple
<sbalneav> search attribute = cd
<andrupal> cd or cn?
<sbalneav> Ask password on first connect should be clicked on
<sbalneav> cn
<sbalneav> CommonName
<LaserJock> etank: Classroom Server Add-on CD
<LaserJock> etank: it's just a CD with the educational stuff and xfce4 .debs
<etank> LaserJock: so i can use that cd once i have xubuntu installed ?
<etank> or use it to do the whole install
<LaserJock> once you have *buntu installed
<etank> sweet
<LaserJock> you can add the  CD as a repo source
<andrupal> Ok. so this is what I've been trying...and searching for users with this access level yields nothing...is this normal
<LaserJock> etank: if you pop the CD into a Ubuntu or Edubuntu install it pops up a little Add/Remove window
<sbalneav> enable TLS should be off
<LaserJock> etank: I'm really not sure if the add-on cd would be much better for you, but it does have the apps you want
<etank> but it will be handy to have for later
<etank> LaserJock: thanks for pointing it out
<LaserJock> np
<etank> and we want to be able to give something that allows the new owner to reinstall all of the apps that we placed on the box
<sbalneav> andrupal: What happens if you go to browse?
<andrupal> same deal...asls for password, then nothing
<etank> so we can give them the xubuntu cd and the addon one as well and the will satisfy it
<sbalneav> So, in the left hand pane, you see the localhost host, yes?
<sbalneav> What exactly does the pop up box say?
<andrupal> the "password required" popup?
<sbalneav> yes
<LaserJock> etank: you should test it out and see how well it works with xubuntu, but I think so
* #edubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<andrupal> having trouble getting LDAP client authentication to work.  Owing to help from this channel, I have LDAP server running and GUI authenticating so I can add users.  I seem to be stuck setting up nsswitch.ldap  and/or libnss-ldap.conf...the client still won't authenticate against the LDAP server
<Burgundavia> andrupal: welcome to pain
<Burgundavia> have you seen that LDAPClient page?
<andrupal_> Yes...trying to follow...I do everything I see..naively...and it doesn't work...you're referring to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication?
<andrupal_> still here
<andrupal_> just sent my client into an infinite loop with that ever-so-helpful example file
<andrupal_> How do I mount my hard drive from the livecd again?
<Burgundavia> sudo mount /dev/blah /mountpoint
<Burgundavia> oh, geez
<Burgundavia> nope, taht isn't it
<jsgotangco> hey Burgundavia how's it going with your life
<Burgundavia> life goes on
<Burgundavia> better last week
<sbalneav> Burgundavia: Something happen?
<Burgundavia> sbalneav: quit my job
<Burgundavia> dealing with depression
<sbalneav> Sorry to hear that.
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Xaos is giving me the 5cent fractal tour
<Burgundavia> it appears to be a common affliction int he tech industry
<sbalneav> I find not giving a darn about a lot of things helps immensely :)
<jsgotangco> heh i just started my new work today if its any news
<jsgotangco> and im working from home
<sbalneav> jsgotangco: Cool!
<sbalneav> Whatcha doin?
<jsgotangco> Apache land stuff
<jsgotangco> (Maven)
<sbalneav> apache land stuff.  Are we talking apache the web server or apache the North American First Nation?
<jsgotangco> heh Apache Software Foundation project
<jsgotangco> maven.apache.org
<sbalneav> Oh, hehe.
<sbalneav> When you said apache land stuff, we've got lots to do here in Canada with First Nations land claims :)
<sbalneav> Confused me.
<sbalneav> Well, I've never taken drugs, but this Xaos tutorial's about the next best thing :)
<sbalneav> Freaky, man.
<jsgotangco> first nations claim heh
<jsgotangco> i'm mostly doing work in hadoop and solr though
<jsgotangco> for the past few days
<jsgotangco> we're also organising http://www.ossummit.com/
<sbalneav> I prefer to do most of my work in flabbengormer and schlutzbarb, but hey, to each his own :)
<sbalneav> whoooaaaah dude, Julia set's fab, man.
<jsgotangco> haha
<jsgotangco> you trippin on fractals dude
<sbalneav> "I can see eternity"
<sbalneav> If you showed this in an imax to a bunch hippies, it'd be flashback city.
<jsgotangco> heh yeah
<sbalneav> Well, that was trippy
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Xaos not only works, it's hippy-trippy-tastic
<sbalneav> George Carlin gives it 5 stars.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: great
* LaserJock takes away sbalneav's drugs before it gets too bad
<LaserJock> kill -9 xaos
<jsgotangco> try xaos with thumping beats from h2 in the background
<andrupal_> sbalneav:  got a GUI to finally authenticate as root user in LDAP...thanks again for your tireless help earlier
<sbalneav> Excuse my while I kiss the sky, errr, Mandelbrot set.
<sbalneav> andrupal_: What was hanging you up?
<andrupal_> As for gq, I don't know...I'm using a different gui LDAP Administration Tool...I changed the username to the full root dn and viola!
<andrupal_> I tried the same trick in gq and it still just smirked at me.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: xaos + pink floyd
<LaserJock> that's gotta be illegal ;-)
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: that's hendrix
<sbalneav> jsgotangco, LaserJock, Burgundavia, et al.  I had a busy day.  The aircon shutdown in my server room.  Arrived today to a dozen crashed servers and a 36 deg C (97 F) server room
<Burgundavia> ouch
<jsgotangco> 36 ouch
<sbalneav> yeah, wasn't pretty
<sbalneav> think I got most things back on line, but I'll find out for sure when the users show up :
<sbalneav> :)
<LaserJock> anybody try jokosher lately?
<sbalneav> No, i keep meaning to look at it.
<jsgotangco> i have it
<LaserJock> I was thinking of putting it in Feisty
<sbalneav> Sure.
<LaserJock> but jono said it was too unstable
<sbalneav> Meh, what does he know.
<LaserJock> sounded like it might be better for gutsy
<LaserJock> so I wondered if anybody had any thoughts
<sbalneav> I do.
<sbalneav> "A b**r would be good about now"
<sbalneav> That's my thought
<sbalneav> Oh, about jokosher.
<sbalneav> Sure, pack it up for gutsy
<sbalneav> Music classes might get a bang out of it.
<LaserJock> we should have some sort of video editing software
<sbalneav> Dont we?
<LaserJock> I know at my uni iMovie is all the rage
<sbalneav> Kino?
<LaserJock> oh, right
<LaserJock> does anybody use that?
<LaserJock> seems like I read something about it being horribly broken
<LaserJock> but that could be denemo
<sbalneav> Umm, well it's broken for me.
<sbalneav> But I thought that was just me.
<LaserJock> kino is?
<sbalneav> yeah
<LaserJock> what does it do?
<sbalneav> It wont even start on my box
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> on gutsy?
<sbalneav> looks like it's trying to bring up a banner page, and hangs.
<sbalneav> yeah
<LaserJock> darn, I really must be from Reno, I spelled it kino
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> sorry, keno rather
<andrupal_> just to make sure I understand the wiring of a client-server pair...1) I have a client connected to the LDAP server via a crossover, is this right?...2) the IP addr of the LDAP server is the default 127.0.0.1  but I notice this is also the loopback IP address of the client...this seems problematic.  Should I be doing something like assigning an IP to the LDAP server? OR is this normal?
<sbalneav> Oh, man.
<sbalneav> Dude, stop
<sbalneav> slow it up one sec.
<sbalneav> First, what do you mean,  I have a client connected to the LDAP server via a crossover
<andrupal_> have a b**r
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: diva
<sbalneav> what client, are you trying to set up a thin client workstation?
<andrupal_> Well, the server has two NICs...one to a router and the other to the thick client.
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: hmm?
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: you're looking for video editing right?
<LaserJock> yeah, sorry
<LaserJock> I moved on ;-)
<jsgotangco> heh
<LaserJock> I'm going through Open Source Victoria's educational FLOSS catalog
<LaserJock> looking at what I can try to push into gutsy
<jsgotangco> victoria canada?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<LaserJock> I think it's Australian
<sbalneav> andrupal_: Your server's going to have 3 ip addresses.
<LaserJock> Burgundavia would know
<sbalneav> 127.0.0.1, which is the loopback address (think fake IP address that things on the box can use to talk to themselves about)
<sbalneav> and the two REAL ip addresses that the nics should have.  On different subnets.
<andrupal_> Once NIC should be static, right?
<andrupal_> The other DHCP to take an IP from my ISP..
<sbalneav> Correct
<andrupal_> OK so using 127.0.0.1 as the IP of the LDAP server is a problem.
<sbalneav> Is that the address you assigned to the ethernet card?
<sbalneav> yes, that's a problem.
<andrupal_> If every linux client uses this IP as it's localhost IP...
<andrupal_> OK so I'll change that...but where does the config happen to assign the LDAP server to that IP?
<sbalneav> It doesn't
<andrupal_> ldap.conf?
<sbalneav> the LDAP server will listen for connection attempts on ANY ip interface
<sbalneav> When you have the client AND the server on the same box, you tell the client to connect to 127.0.0.1
<sbalneav> the loopback address.
<andrupal_> I see...but calling it ldap://localhost in the network doesn't make any sense.  I should assign it the IP of the NIC.
<sbalneav> it's a "pretend" ip address than you can bind to, so that two programs that communicate via IP can talk to each other via a "network" without generating any traffic on the network.
<sbalneav> yes.
<sbalneav> so if your LDAP server has a static address of 192.168.0.200, lets say
<sbalneav> you want ldap://192.168.0.200
<andrupal_> even in the ldap.conf file on the server?
<andrupal_> or just on the client.
<sbalneav> no, the ldap.conf file on the SERVER can reference 127.0.0.1, since it's on the SAME BOX.
<andrupal_> got it.
<andrupal_> Thanks again!
<andrupal_> Wait!  I need to have DCHP running on the server to assign an IP to the client as well...right?
<sbalneav> The client's a client with a hard drive?
<sbalneav> if so, just asign it a static ip address, different than the server, on the same subnet
<andrupal_> ok...simpler...long term I'll need DHCP to work, not now.
<LaserJock> ok, so I'm looking through a lot of cool content tools for education
<LaserJock> and I'm wondering why we don't have them
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<LaserJock> man I love shell scripts
<RichEd> g'monday morning
<jsgotangco> hi
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<RichEd> hi jsgotangco & LaserJock
<jsgotangco> sup
<RichEd> jsgotangco: how's the career situation ?
<jsgotangco> RichEd: not bad, i'm at the office now (which is my bedroom)
<RichEd> jsgotangco: how's the early morning commute ?
<jsgotangco> sure i wake up, bring my daughter to school, do a morning run back home and i start working after a shower
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> so many trips for me though
<jsgotangco> RichEd: looking into balance of working at home
<RichEd> jsgotangco: can be tricky ... mostly you get sucked into *more* hours, not less than an office worker. difficult to switch off ... literally & figuratively
<jsgotangco> its a good thing we're building an office in a nearby city
<jsgotangco> because the other office is an hour away by plane heh
<LaserJock> RichEd: ready for a long read?
<RichEd> LaserJock: some time today :) ... appreciated
<LaserJock> RichEd: sent
<LaserJock> RichEd: I also did some work on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JordanMantha/EdubuntuMIRCandidates today
<RichEd> thanks LaserJock ... will give you some feedback on both
<LaserJock> I also managed to get some decent Edubuntu bug triage in
<LaserJock> next is spec work, gotta get things in before Feature Freeze :/
<LaserJock> deadlines are quite a bit earlier in Main, I have to remind myself of that
<pips1> good morning
<RichEd> hi pips1 ... got your mails thanks ... am setting aside the whole morning tomorrow to catch up on what I owe you
<pips1> ok :-)
<RichEd> pips1: will you be at the wed meeting ? can we make 30 mins together at or around the time ?
<pips1> let me check my agenda...
<pips1> it's a noon time meeting. Ok, I can make time for that
<pips1> what is better for you: before the meeting or towards the end?
<RichEd> before is good ... so we can present a united front during the meeting on community
<pips1> ok, 11:30 UTC ?
<RichEd> how about 11:00 UTC ... then we have 30 mins to chat and then 30 mins to prep for meeting if there are any consequences ?
<RichEd> i.e. 11:00-11:30 pips1 and rich
<pips1> ok, agreed
<RichEd> 11:30 pips1 is free to work
<RichEd> 12:00 meeting
<RichEd> thanks :) as usual
<pips1> fine
* pips1 peeks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla/Schedule for presentation slides
<pips1> RichEd: if you could send me those slides (tomorrow morning?) that would be great
<pips1> I can put them on the wiki page, if you are too busy
<RichEd> top of the list ... you and augustin
<pips1> oki
<RichEd> will mail and add ... I need to check who else has not provided slides and chase them up
<pips1> chasing up... yeah, that always takes time :-/
<RichEd> ogra: ping
<crimsun> ogra: I've disabled the a52 alsa-lib plugin in the alsa-plugins source package to save 2 MB on the alternate cd image; please let me know if it presents an issue.
<crimsun> hmm, I must have been looking at unstripped
<pips1> moquist: hi
<ogra> RichEd, pong
<ogra> crimsun, i dont think i use it anywhere specifically
* ogra sighs about the oversized CD images
<RichEd> ogra ... sent a /msg do you have it ?
<RichEd> ogra: back to your favourite pastime, juggling CD space & files ? :(
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> and thats the server iso ...
<ogra> it should even have spare space
<ogra> must find out whats wrong there especially since its only i386
<moquist> pips1: hi
<ubuntuers>  someone could help me build an internet cafe using edubuntu?
<`6og> ubuntuers, probably depends what help you need
<ubuntuers>  someone could help me build an internet cafe using edubuntu?
<`6og> ubuntuers, no
<sbalneav> Morning all
<cliebow2> Scotti!
<sbalneav> Morning cliebow2
<sbalneav> eugh.  Didn't sleep a wink last night
<sbalneav> Had another thunderstorm, layed awake and worried wether or not the aircon at work was still on
<cliebow2> how you coming along?? i am on vacation in Jersey shore..
<cliebow2> we had one as well..
<cliebow2> i thought they were moving dumpsters at th erstaurant next dor
<sbalneav> You see the problems I had yesterday?
<cliebow2> no..i was travelling
<sbalneav> Our aircon shut down in the server room
<cliebow2> holy!!
<sbalneav> when I got there, it was 97 F
<sbalneav> Had a ton of broken stuff
<cliebow2> holy!!/
<cliebow2> damn!!
<cliebow2> operating systems?
<sbalneav> everything
<pips1> sbalneav: !!!
<pips1> sbalneav: hope the most critical things are ok... :-/
<cliebow2_> gotta go look n the sidewalk for warmarks
<sbalneav> pips1: back
<sbalneav> yeah, I got everything back online.
<sbalneav> Always have spare hard disks and psu's on hand
* pips1 nods to sbalneav
<pips1> kudos
<pips1> well done :-)
<aaylnx> i'm new to edubuntu.  i'm thinking about setting up a client with dual monitors.  should i expect this to be a headache or are dual monitors on client pcs well supported in edubuntu?
<aaylnx> i know will be getting better support for dual monitors so maybe that will effect edubuntu clients also.
<aaylnx> guttsy that is.
<RichEd> aaylnx: ask in #ubuntu ... monitors is a "base level" support issue ...
<stgraber> RichEd, aaylnx : Dual head will be hard to configure on a thin client as the xorg.conf is regenerated every reboot, it should become easier with Gutsy and the new Xorg
<ogra> well
<ogra> you can easily use a static xorg.conf
<ogra> just have to generate/write it
<stgraber> ogra: can we assign a different xorg.conf for each client ?
<ogra> out of the box ltsp will only generate single display configurations
<ogra> stgraber, sure
<ogra> you can have a mac address based section for every single client in your lts.conf
<stgraber> ogra: right, I just didn't know you can specify a xorg.conf there
<ogra> see /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/doc/ltsp-client-core/examples/lts-parameters.txt.gz (or ltsp-client instead in feisty and before)
<ogra> XF86CONFIG_FILE
<stgraber> aaylnx: ^ you have your answer :)
<RichEd> stgraber: thanks for the info :)
<aaylnx> ogra, stgraber thanks!  that does pretty much answer things.
<stgraber> oh, gutsy-changes seems to be working again :)
* RichEd -> dinner ... see you in the morning
<LaserJock> morning Edubuntu land
<LaserJock> ogra: I did some cleanup on gcompris
<LaserJock> and added rasmol and qcad to our ~edubuntu-bugs list
<ogra> thanks !
<ogra> i saw the bug work :)
<LaserJock> yes, there were a few bugmails
<LaserJock> most of it was just triage kind of things
<LaserJock> not a lot of closings, unfortunately
* ogra was busy playing with hal 
<LaserJock> yeah?
<sbalneav> What's the page with bugs?
<LaserJock> I use http://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs/+packagereport
<ogra> LaserJock, yep http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/ltspfs-hal-root.png
<LaserJock> sorry, that URL should be http://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<LaserJock> ogra: interesting
<LaserJock> so what are you going to do with that?
<ogra> its only the root device yet
<ogra> all ltspfs volumes will regiseter as children
<ogra> *register
<sbalneav> LaserJock: ah, sexy.
<sbalneav> ok, I'll start wandering through some of those.
* ogra wonders when vagrants talk will show up on http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2007/debconf7/low/
<LaserJock> oh nifty, I'll want to see that. I didn't know he was talking
<LaserJock> qcad has a lot more bugs than I expected
<LaserJock> quite a few crashers
<ogra> https://penta.debconf.org/~joerg/events/22.en.html
<ogra> "hiking the trail to LTSP 5.0 and the friends we make along the way"
<ogra> *G*
<ogra> beautiful title
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> ogra: ok, I was going to start building some metapackages
<ogra> cool
<LaserJock> I wondered how you wanted them done. Do you want to use seed files?
<LaserJock> or should I just build it "manually"
<ogra> well, that would require germinate integration
<ogra> i think manually should be fine
<LaserJock> ok, that's a bit easier for me
<ogra> you could look at the new control.in/control.Debian/control.Ubuntu architecture we have in ltsp and steal that
<LaserJock> since the package lists aren't that big
<LaserJock> ah, ok
<ogra> that just uses a list attached to a variable
<ogra> but we could make it a line by line list as well, similar to the seeds
<LaserJock> well, I'll just see as I go along
<LaserJock> I just wondered if you wanted it in the edubuntu seeds or not
<ogra> i want the package in the seeds :)
<LaserJock> the package yes ;-)
<LaserJock> also, I last night I went through the OSV Educational apps .pdf and filled out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JordanMantha/EdubuntuMIRCandidates
<LaserJock> there were some pretty interesting content management apps in the list that we don't have in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> perhaps it might be a good project for some budding young MOTU Hopefuls to package some up ;-)
<LaserJock> oh heah, bdoin is here
<bdoin> Hi,
<bdoin> something I can do ?
<LaserJock> every time I go to say hi you've just left :-)
<LaserJock> bdoin: over the weekend I went through all the gcompris bugs in Ubuntu
<bdoin> hum, your out of luck, I usually stay there too long ;)
<bdoin> really
<LaserJock> I wanted to get your input on a few
<bdoin> sure
<LaserJock> bug #41172 and bug #67360
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41172 in gcompris "XUBUNTU panels in Gcompris" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41172
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67360 in gcompris "GCompris Fullscreen mode causes gnome-session to end with vesa driver" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67360
<bdoin> We have completly changed this code, moved from xrandr to xvidmod
<bdoin> it has perhaps made the bug disappear
<bdoin> but, it's not a GCompris bug, it's the vesa driver which is bugged
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> that's sort of what I wanted to know
<LaserJock> if I should close the gcompris part of the bug
<LaserJock> and leave it as a vesa issue
<bdoin> what GCompris release is this bug for ?
<LaserJock> oh geeze, probably 7.2 or 7.4
<LaserJock> both bugs are from 2006
<LaserJock> and we've just got 8.X in Feisty
<bdoin> at 8.2 we changed to xvidmod IIRC
<LaserJock> bdoin: I'm also interested in what you think of bug #115611
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115611 in gcompris "gcompris messes up screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115611
<LaserJock> it's kind of a messy bug report
<LaserJock> but the part where people end up with a 800x600 viewport after exiting gcompris fullscreen
<bdoin> it's kind of funny
<bdoin> there is 2 problems, the 3 screen support (xinerame) and the tuxpaint crash
<bdoin> I still have complaints that we crashes when tuxpaint is not installed
<LaserJock> yes, I tried it and it didn't crash, but it just hung
<bdoin> and when we crashes, we catch it and do our best to set back the screen resolution
<bdoin> probably a regular kill (without -9) would have work regarding the screen resolution
<LaserJock> well, I wondered if maybe we should just make tuxpaint a dependency
<bdoin> at least, it's an easy fix but maybe it will hurt edubuntu one cd packaging
<LaserJock> well, we already include tuxpaint
<bdoin> then it's an easy fix
<LaserJock> bdoin: ok, I've got to run to work
<LaserJock> what's the best way of forwarding bugs onto you? I don't see any bug tracker on the gcompris site
<bdoin> for the xinerama, I don't know
<bdoin> http://gcompris.net/-Documentation,10-
<bdoin> How-to report a bug
<bdoin> I agree, it's not easy to find
<LaserJock> bdoin: doh
<LaserJock> ok, thanks for your help
<LaserJock> I'll try to forward on as much as I can there
<bdoin> ok
<bdoin> I am going there, any of edubuntu team attending ? http://akademy2007.kde.org/codingmarathon/schoolday.php
<someperson> is this where people can ask questions?
<someperson> on edubuntu
<someperson> irs://freenode/ubuntu
<someperson> irc://freenode/ubuntu
<bdoin> yes
<someperson> i use an ltsp server, and everytime a thin client selects hibernate my server seems to hibernate
<someperson> is there some way to disable that
<bdoin> It makes sense that the server gets the command and there is probably a way to disable this. what desktop are you using ?
<stgraber> you can disable it in gconf, but I don't really know what's the way to do the change systemwide
* bdoin is developing GCompris, I don't know LTSP at all
<stgraber> it's in : apps/gnome-power-manager/
<stgraber> you should have something like can_suspend and can_hibernate
<stgraber> just switch them to false and find a way to do that system wide :)
<someperson> oh cool
<someperson> great, i'll try that, thanks
<stgraber> np
<gsvl> I was wondering. Where do i find a list of schools using Edubuntu (anyone in Denmark?)?
<shishirjh> what is the absolute bare minimum hardware required for the thin client, and how much of RAM is needed so that the swap is not necessary
<shishirjh> what is the absolute bare minimum hardware required for the thin client, and how much of RAM is needed so that the swap is not necessary
<stgraber> shishirjh: writting your question won't make it being solved faster :), anyway the answer is in the minimal requirement, just let me find the page
<stgraber> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/HardwareRequirements
<sbalneav> ogra: Woot!  Just got an email from Wouter.
<sbalneav> 2.9.4 upstream will have inetd back in!!
* sbalneav does happy dance
<LaserJock> sbalneav: rockin'
<cliebow> rockin' dude!!!
<cliebow> dudes i should say\
<cliebow> ogra:so what is involved getting my endians in a row to support ppc?
<sbalneav> Yeah, he accepted the patch upstream
<cliebow> he being?
* cliebow cliebow looks for shalkmarks on the sidewalk
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Did a little triaging at the bugsquad
<sbalneav> in the ltsp area mainly
<LaserJock> sbalneav: excellent
<LaserJock> ltsp has the most bug reports
<LaserJock> so it's a good place to work ;-)
<sbalneav> Bunch of them seem to be update related, others will be handled by the ldm rewrite currently underway.
<georgsvl> Hi. Does anyone know where to find a list of schools using edubuntu? (like skolelinux.no has it).
<LaserJock> georgsvl: I don't believe we have such a list
<LaserJock> especially since we have no way of tracking users
<georgsvl> Hmm.. :-(
<LaserJock> I think it would be nice to do though
<georgsvl> Does any one know of Danish Schools running it?
<LaserJock> it might be something that RichEd might be interested in
<georgsvl> We are sitting with 20 computers and a server in Aalborg, Denmark, and practising. So it would be nice to know about som schools ind Denmark.
<LaserJock> georgsvl: I would suggest you email the edubuntu-users mailing list
<georgsvl> LaserJock: Good idea. I will try that :-)
<LaserJock> that would get a lot more exposure to your question :-)
<georgsvl> LaserJock: A wiki-site etc. where you could add your school to a list, would be a nice idea :)
<LaserJock> yes, suggest that in your email :-)
<georgsvl> LaserJock: I'll do.
<LaserJock> join #launchpad
<LaserJock> blah
<hilmar> georgsvl: Yo man!
<georgsvl> Anyone knows how not to have a black screen wheen a terminal client is booting
<georgsvl> I would like to have some kind of indication to the user, that the computer is working.
<sbalneav> Hmm, you should get a bootsplash screen
<sbalneav> unless the bootsplash program doesn't like your particular graphics card, which is possible.
<hilmar> Are there any particular new programs in edubuntu?? can only find the standard ubuntu files..
<hilmar> *files=programs
<hilmar> is there a deb package?
<LaserJock> hilmar: the Classroom Server Addon CD has most of the educational apps
<hilmar> ahhhh
<hilmar> of course
<pygi> LaserJock, poke?
<pygi> unpoke
<pygi> sorry :)
<LaserJock> pygi: prode
<pygi> LaserJock, I wanted to bug you about sponsoring, but I found poor soul :)
<LaserJock> heh
<pygi> what? :)
<[mdevilz] > hey i was wondering how do i change the screen resolution for the edubuntu server? As it is quite large and unusable .. using 7.04
#edubuntu 2007-06-26
<sbalneav> Evening all
<pygi> sbalneav, evening?
<pygi> you must be mistaken
<pygi> 3:21AM isn't evening
<pygi> so ...
<pygi> morning :)
<sbalneav> You know, that joke's getting so very, very old.
<pygi> ah :'(
<sbalneav> Well, time to make ldm interact  with the greeter.
* sbalneav hacks
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> sbalneav: so, more ldm hacking tonight?
<sbalneav> Yeah, now that I have a greeter that can be controlled from stdin and stdout, time to get that plugged into the new ldm
<sbalneav> that way, we can:
<sbalneav> handle password expiry
<sbalneav> give failed login info back to the user
<sbalneav> other cool things
<sbalneav> I'd like to get most things wrapped up with ldm before tribe 3, so we can get the users testing/debugging it.
<sbalneav> I have no idea how we flag strings in a C program for translation, but we'll need some translation before we're done too.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: hmm, I thought the greeter was part of ldm
<LaserJock> maybe I'm confused
<sbalneav> The greeter's actually a separate, standalone program.
<sbalneav> separate from the display manager itself.
<sbalneav> The idea being: we have a gtk+ based greeter, which looks gnome-ey
<sbalneav> the Kubuntu people may like to write a greeter based on qt
<sbalneav> so an ltsp login to a kubuntu box looks kde-ey
<sbalneav> xfce-ey for xubuntu
<sbalneav> and ultimately, we may produce a real-ugly-but-low-resource one based purely on xlib calls.
<sbalneav> so long as they speak the little language on stdin and stdout, then ldm can use them to interact with the user.
<LaserJock> ok, so what does ldm actually do then?
<sbalneav> Cool, no?
<sbalneav> ldm does things like:
<sbalneav> spawn xorg itself
<sbalneav> make the ssh connection to the server
<sbalneav> handle autologin if specified
<sbalneav> plumb the sound connection
<sbalneav> etc.
<sbalneav> it's a plumbing program,
<LaserJock> ahhh
<sbalneav> it just connects various bits-n-pieces together.
<LaserJock> I was thinking of it the other way around
<ath> would somebody want to help me to configure dhcpd.conf?
<ath> I can't seem to get the thin clients to see the network
<ath> I am not sure how to set the subnet mask and all of that stuff
<ath> is anybody here?
<ath> anyone here?
<sbalneav> ath: I'm here
<LaserJock> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi LaserJock
<RichEd> stgraber: ping
<juliux> hi RichEd
<`6og> hi all
<RichEd> hi juliux
<RichEd> & the funny roo karl chappie
<RichEd> ping willvdl
<`6og> lol
<willvdl> RichEd, pong
<RichEd> ogra: ping -> msg re server hosting
<person> hey, I am using Dapper and ltsp, i made a lts.conf file in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf.
<person> I want to be able to play sound and use flash drives and cds on thin clients, so I wrote
<person> SOUND = True
<person> LOCALDEV=True
<person> but i still can't do either..any help?
<ogra> sound should work
<ogra> localdev wasnt in dapper
<person> i get something about missing gstreamer plugins on the clients and the server
<person> when i click on the volume control
<ogra> volume control doesnt work on esound forwarded sound, which is what ltsp 4.2 and ltsp 5 until feisty used
<ogra> feisty uses alsa emulation for sound and provides full sound access and volume control
<ogra> for older releases chack that you have a gstreamer plugin for esound support installed
<ogra> *check
<person> i have some gstreamer-esd plugin, but is it also impossible to use flash drives then?
<ogra> with dapper, yes
<ogra> lkocaldev support came with edgy
<person> great thanks a lot for the help, faster response than the ubuntu irc channel
<ogra> well, we're not so full here :)
<person> is there any way to manually install some localdev thing to dapper
<person> i read something after googling that it could be done manually, but no guide
<ogra> not without programming and writing a bunch of scripts
<ogra> you would need to patch ldm a lot
<ogra> the dapper ldm doesnt know about the shh communication channel we use later
<ogra> *ssh
<person> that sounds hard
<person> am i just better off upgrading the server to 7.04 then?
<ogra> yeah, and rebuild the client with sudo ltsp-build-client
<ogra> (after you upgraded the server)
<person> is it better to do a fresh install, i heard that there can be problems with upgrading?
<person> that's ok, thanks a lot once again ogra
<ogra> ah, well, we only support release to realease upgrades
<person> oh, no dapper to feisty?
<ogra> so instead of doiing a dapper->edgy->feisty upgrade it would likely be faster to just grab the feisty CD
<person> great, thanks
<ogra> dapper will allow upgrades to the next long term version but for normal release upgrades we only support release to release upgrades
<person> when is the next long term version?
<ogra> not sure yet ... rumours are that it might be gutsy+1 (8.04)
<person> only 9-10 months away
<ogra> wrt LTSP you are best off with feisty< (7.04) it has the most complete feature set
<ogra> 7.10 will change the whole thing all over again then, we redesigned a lot :)
<person> how do you actually becomed involved with that?
<person> designing and programming stuff that makes it into the distro
<person> just curious since it seems you are part of some team that does that
<ogra> well, i started with helping to maintain packages ... and at some point someone looked for someone to write an app for a bounty fee ...
<ogra> so i took that ... :)
<ogra> easiest to get involved it to dig through bugs, find something easy and just add a fix to the bug
<ogra> but indeed there are lots of other areas as well, contribution isnt limited to code ;)
<ogra> i.e. docs, artwork etc
<person> thanks man, I'm still in high school, so maybe in a few years it would be cool to get involved
<ogra> you can get involved at any time :)
<ogra> even helping people here that have less experience than you is a great contribution ;)
<person> i'll do that, i'm sorry while I have you, I wanted to ask another question
<person> regarding feisty
<ogra> sure, shoot :)
<person> we couldn't install it on some test machines (desktop version), and i read there may be a problem with certain hardware configurations so we dropped it even for the server...how reliable and stable would it be for what we are trying to do with a server and thin clients
<ogra> what was the error ?
<person> it said "bin/sh: can't access ty; job control turned off"
<person> *tty
<ogra> before or after install ?
<person> before, from the cd
<ontologyst> I just installed a new Feisty classroom server on a Power Mac G5.  However, my clients fail to connect.  Any ideas how I can check what is wrong?
<ogra> ppc clients ?
<ontologyst> no, these are ltsp clients
<ontologyst> running on diskless boxes
<ogra> so intel cpus ?
<ontologyst> they have a Realtek Agent for network boot
<ontologyst> yes, they are intel cpu, Celeron 900Mhz
<ogra> heh, the powerpc CD can only build ltsp for powerpc (it uses the packages from the CD)
<ogra> the CD only has space for ine CPU architecture
<ontologyst> I see. How about the addon CD?
<ogra> so out of the box you can only server ppc clients with ppc
<ogra> thats for addon edu apps
<ontologyst> I see. Is there anyway to do it, though?
<ogra> what you need to do is to build a client on an intel system like described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall or use an edubuntu CD
<ontologyst> I mean, connect the Intels to the PPC?
<ogra> then copy the /opt/ltsp/i386 dir over to the ppc server
<ogra> and the /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386 dir as well
<ogra> that should suffice
<ontologyst> Ogra, thanks a lot.  I'll try that.
<ogra> if you have probs just come back ....
<stgraber> RichEd: pong
<RichEd> stgraber: sorry ... in a meeting ... but ping expired ... thanks :) worked past the issue (hosting site)
<ontologyst> Ogra: in the instructions in the page above, it says: You need to set up one static interface where you will attach the thin clients, install two packages and run one command.
<ontologyst> Configure your spare interface for the thin clients to have the IP 192.168.0.1, then follow the instructions below.
<ontologyst> Does it mean that I need to have to network cards?
<ogra> no, ignore that for the intel build anyway
<ogra> all you want is the two dirs ...
<ogra> they are created by the ltsp-build-client command ... dont care about the rest
<ontologyst> Got it.  I'll try it.
<btwotch> hi, how does the authentification of the pupils work?
<LaserJock> ogra: heh, are all the Czech people going to get mad at you?
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i'll move it to the addon
<LaserJock> what CD is oversized?
<ogra> i386 server ....
<ogra> by 1M
<LaserJock> can we rename the CDs for gutsy?
<ogra> silly but true
<LaserJock> will a LiveCD get built for Tribe 2?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> its there already
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily-live/20070626.1/
<ogra> feel free to test, i didnt yet
<LaserJock> is there any progress for the "dude, where's my apps?" bug in the Desktop CD ?
<ogra> nope, not yet, i didnt have time t talk to colin yet
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> rsyncing DesktopCD
<ontologist> Situation: I have an edubuntu classroom server running on an Intel server.  One of my students just installed another classroom server on a PPC machine.  I would like to have all clients authenticate to one LDAP server, perhaps on the Intel machine.  Also, I would like to have the clients connected to the PPC server connect to the NFS on the Intel server.
<ontologist> Question: What's the easiest way to go about doing this?
<cliebow> ontologist, you might talk to my cohort jason ingalls at jingalls aaat ellsworthschools.org..he has ldap auth all worked out for our g4 ibooks
<ontologist> Thanks cliebow
<cliebow> 8~)
<cliebow> i believe we just use a samba shaere to homedirs
<ontologist> Another question: I think the PPC server is powerfull enough for all the clients.  In this case I wouldn't need the Intel server.  How do I migrate ldap configuration with the user accounts and the NFS directories?
<cliebow> ppc server is running osx?..or ubuntu?
<ontologist> edubuntu
<cliebow> k..you can do a slapcat on your intelmachine..move that and do a slapadd on the ppc machine after slapd and ldapscrips and stuff are installed..t
<cliebow> what are you using for adminning that dadtabase..that could be the real problem
<ontologist> do you mean use slapcat to copy archive everything on the intel machine, then move the archive to the ppc to unpack it?
<LaserJock> ogra: my goodness, the DesktopCD is doing strange things in vmware
<LaserJock> I'm gonna restart it
<LaserJock> but it was cycling: start gdm, wait 10 sec before ubuntu logs in, start login, X dies or gdm, repeat
<cliebow> ontologist, slapcat will move your database..but you'll need the configs from your intelmachine as well..
<cliebow> the intel also ran ubuntu?
<ontologist> yes
<LaserJock> ogra: hmm, rebooted and still getting it.
<ogra> LaserJock, known
<ontologist> I am going to try this in the next few minutes
<ogra> (see mvo's probs in -devel)
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't see this problem in -devel, but maybe it's earlier on
<rajkalyan> yo peoples
<LaserJock> ogra: so will there be a new DesktopCD to test for tribe 2?
<crimsun> likely.  I screwed up a PA merge.
<LaserJock> if only that was the only issue ;-)
#edubuntu 2007-06-27
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey LaserJock
<sbalneav> Whoa, that was freaky
<sbalneav> ctrlaltf1 to a text screen, ctlaltf7 back, and it boots me out
<a5benwillis> ello?
<bonbonthejon> hi
<a5benwillis> Im at an Education Tech Conference and have heard a lot of talk about edubuntu today. Of course Ive been using it a wile. I just thought I would share :-)
<a5benwillis> .
<sbalneav> Good things, I hope? :)
<a5benwillis> I also had dinner with a GM from DELL computers. We had a loong conversation about edubuntu.
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: Mostly good
<sbalneav> What were the bad things?
<a5benwillis> the presenter said he didnt recomend it for a beginner because it lacked some things but should be ready with the next release?
<sbalneav> What things did he say it lacked?
<a5benwillis> Sound support for different hardware
<a5benwillis> issues with the ssl login
<a5benwillis> cant remember the others if any
<a5benwillis> The dinner with Dell was very interesting.
<sbalneav> Which issues with the login?  I'm interested in those particularly, as I'm re-writing it now.
<a5benwillis> He tells me that Dell's trying to work out a deal to provide the hardware and ubuntu with a support contract to k-12
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: Even I've have huge issues with being able to authenticate against some other account databases. Novell in particular
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: I hear that theres some new code that changes the way that the login is encrypted allowing it to be more flexible??
<sbalneav> Well, we still use ssh for the login portion, and plumbing the localdev/sound setup
<sbalneav> but we'll have the option of either running X over ssh, or unencrypted
<sbalneav> so that slower workstations can avoid encrypted X
<a5benwillis> I also had a lengthy conversation with the tech director of a medium sized school district in Washington state. He uses Edubuntu exclusively but he cant get the logins to work against his Netware servers..
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: OHHH! That reminds me af what the speaker said to a room of about 250 people.
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: Edubuntu can take up to 5 minutes to boot a client!!!
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: So he didnt think it was good for a beginner because they may think theyve done something wrong.
<sbalneav> We've fixed a lot of that.
<sbalneav> Down to about 70 seconds on this 500mhz via client I'm running.
<a5benwillis> great! I dont know if you recognize my name or not. But, I spent a lot of time here a few months ago working on edubuntu/netware authentication......
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: I really need to get back to my pilot project. It kind of stalled after all of that authentication work.
<sbalneav> Right.  wonky netware pam stuff, if I remember correctly.
<a5benwillis> correct "=)
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: I hear that Novell has released some new code to help with linux-netware authentication as well. This may help as well.
<sbalneav> I've seen nothing, but then again, a lot of us are basically ignoring novell now.
<a5benwillis> k-12 in the US still uses its fair share... It would be nice if it had more support in Edubuntu.
<a5benwillis> I plan to start a group in my state to promote the use of open source software. I hope to be able to spread the word.
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: So when will the new login code be in place or released?
<sbalneav> It's already coming into the gutsy tribe releases.  I'm working on the scripted greeter now.
<a5benwillis> thanks for the info! I guess I'll be spending more time here again as I try to get our project back online.
<sbalneav> NP
<sbalneav> AHAHAHAHAHA
<sbalneav> HAHAHA
<sbalneav> HAHHHHH!
<sbalneav> Wheeeee!
* sbalneav logged in with scriped greeter
<sbalneav> So, ldm, chatted with the greeter, got the userid, set the prompts, etc.
<sbalneav> and logged in.
<sbalneav> Sexy!!!
<sbalneav> Scott is soooo happy
<sbalneav> heh
<sbalneav> all my truly great triumphs happen when there's no one to see :)
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<RichEd> hey LaserJock :)
<RichEd> still need to get to your email ... will try before the meeting today
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: do you still sleep?
<LaserJock> sleep?? what's that?
<jsgotangco> figures
<LaserJock> RichEd: is it the early meeting?
<RichEd> yes indeed
<RichEd> 12:00 utc
<LaserJock> ok, well I know I won't be there
<LaserJock> so, I just so an interesting forum thread on the Add-on CD
<LaserJock> lots of questions
<LaserJock> one was, "How do I install language support from the add-on CD"
<LaserJock> which I totally didn't think about before
<LaserJock> another was how to get all the gcompris languages installed
<RichEd> i'll mention the language add-on to ogra ... also the gcompris ... see if he has answers or ideas
<jsgotangco> RichEd: any roadmap to edubuntu community with regards to delegation of edubuntu membership, us in the CC could not keep up with the number of people
<RichEd> jsgotangco: i'm also a bit swamped as well ... we can bring it up in the meeting today in the community section ?
<RichEd> my mailbox is going insane lately, with work and spam - i hardly get enough time to go though it all :(
<jsgotangco> sure i'll try to attend, i haven't been sleeping properly the past 2 days though, was thinking of retiring early today
<RichEd> jsgotangco: get some rest ... i know the feeling ... restless nights & interrupted sleep accumulates and interferes with immune system and concentration.
<RichEd> so i'll bring the topic up today and let you know
<jsgotangco> ok its not really something high priority, we just have to let people know that edubuntu = ubuntu in terms of membership and probably revive the delegation powers of teams
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: when did it ever go away?
<jsgotangco> it didn't
<jsgotangco> just lost steam on some parts i guess
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> tbh, I just thought we weren't just weren't attracting new members
<LaserJock> - 1st weren't
<jsgotangco> everytime after a CC we always get a complaint or two about the sched and not being accommodated of sorts
<LaserJock> CC or EC?
<jsgotangco> CC
<LaserJock> makes sense, there are probably a lot of applications
<LaserJock> apparently some people aren't on IRC at all TZs ;-)
<jsgotangco> more meetings won't solve it, delegation should especially contribution-specific applications
<LaserJock> RichEd: the forum thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484973 and I've replied the best I can
<LaserJock> I'm off for the night
<LaserJock> bbl ;-)
<RichEd> night laser ... i'll look at the thread
<biotrox> please don't kick me
<biotrox> hiks
<biotrox> bubbye
<biotrox> !languange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languange - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !ops
<ubotu> Help! ogra, highvoltage, mhz, JaneW, Burgundavia or Seveas
<Hobbsee> bah.
<Hobbsee> he went quietly
<highvoltage> Hobbsee: sorry, just got here
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: kill [18:22]  [Whois]  biotrox is n=marcos@202.182.48.202 (gaim)
<Hobbsee> he's trolling all ubuntu channels
<RichEd> hi Hobbsee
<RichEd> and hi highvoltage
<Hobbsee> hiya RichEd
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: hrm.  seems to ahve gone away
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, another villiage is missing it's idiot.
<Hobbsee> RichEd: how's it goign?
<highvoltage> heya RichEd
<RichEd> Hobbsee: swamped with work ... trying to keep my nostrils above water level ... but okay otherwise
<Hobbsee> heh
<RichEd> and down under ?
<Hobbsee> RichEd: sounds normal
<Hobbsee> RichEd: finished exams for the semester, have a long TODO list of DOOM!!!, with a lot of kubuntu stuff on it, work, release stuff, assignments.  it's all good :)
<Hobbsee> RichEd: keeps me busy, you know the drill.
<jsgotangco> we don't have the luxury of youth anymore
<Hobbsee> speaking to mark hopefully, at some point
<RichEd> Can't remember if you are a Wallaby or an All Black ... but I hear that the Auz press are slagging off the Spriingboks at the moment.
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco:
<Hobbsee> RichEd: aussie here
* Hobbsee doesnt follow sport stuff
<RichEd> Rugby between SA NZ and Auz is not just sport ... it's better than most of the other religions ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<highvoltage> 0/win 11
<pips1> hi
<pips1> meeting in 5?
<RichEd> yes ...
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === 3 mins
<pips1> i'm currently busy at work... so I'll only be able to listen with half an ear...
<RichEd> that's fine pips1 ... and hi ...
* pips1 suddenly has this vision of himself as rembrandt 
<RichEd> pips1: van gogh ...
<RichEd> you mean
<pips1> ups
<pips1> yep, one of those painters, anyway. duh.
* pips1 now pictures himself as homer simpson
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> hi sbalneav
<RichEd> hey scotty
<sbalneav> Morning RichEd, highvoltage
<Alexandre> Hello guys , i'm soing the donwload now, how i configure my network?!?!?
<sbalneav> Alexandre: depends on how your network's configured now. :)
<Alexandre> i'm using lts, and wanna go to feisty sbalneav
<Alexandre> but ltsp 5.0 is diferent of 4.1
<sbalneav> Yep, it is.
<sbalneav> brb
<sbalneav> back
<Alexandre> sbalneav: did you use 5.0 or 4.1/4.2?!?!?!
<sbalneav> I used to use 4.2, now I use 5.0
<Alexandre> You'll be here all day?!?!?1
<Alexandre> After donwload i'll install and try configure
<Alexandre> sbalneav: did you can help me?
<sbalneav> I'll be here most of the day.
<edistar_> has anyone got any experience with edubuntu + ldap authentication?
<sbalneav> I'm running ldap auth here at work.
<edistar> with edubuntu?
<edistar> do you have a good howto so that I can learn how to configure it etc?
<sbalneav> There's a ton of stuff available on the internet
<sbalneav> As well, go to wiki.edubuntu.org, and search for ldap
<edistar> good idea, thanks
<sbalneav> ogra: so, I was having no end of trouble with the greeter.
<sbalneav> It was responding to commands from ldm, but wasn't sending the information back.
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> back to where ?
<sbalneav> to ldm
<sbalneav> turns out, since I'm using printf
<sbalneav> I had to do a setbuf(stdio, NULL)
<ogra> ah :)
<ogra> cant you just write to stdout directly ?
<ogra> withough printf involved
<ogra> *without
<ogra>    /me goes for a break while waiting for new isos
<Baby> hi
<Baby> I plan to develop a classification of the games (and maybe some other stuff) in Debian ( http://www.miriamruiz.es/weblog/?p=69 ) about whether they are appropriate for children or not. Do you think edubuntu might be interested in participating?
<ogra> Baby, absolutely ... would you send a mail to edubuntu-users ?
<Baby> of course, what's the address? :)
<Baby> edubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<ogra> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-users yep :)
<RichEd-1> ogra: you beat me to it :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> well, i'm bored waiting for the next isos to test :)
<Baby> thanks!!! I'll write a mail there :)
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> ... also for doing that review :)
<edistar> if I want to log on the users of edubuntu with ldap, do I need to install the client in a chroot or can I just install it on the server normally?
<edistar> if I want to log on the users of edubuntu with ldap, do I need to install the client in a chroot or can I just install it on the server normally?
<ogra> edistar, likely only on the server, but you need to make sure ssh uses it ... (ltsp logins are done through ssh)
<edistar> wtf... ssh aswell? crickey, how do I do that..
<ogra> only ssh (for ltsp at least) :)
<ogra> there are config files for ssh in pam ... you ned to make the right adjustments so the ldap server is used instead of local logins
<edistar> puh...
<edistar> I adjusted pam already..
<edistar> but not with ssh, does pam notice the encryption at all?
<happywithed> ls -l
<happywithed> hello
<happywithed> Hi ogra, sbalneav
<ogra> edistar, ssh doesnt care whats in the backend and pam doesnt need to know about encryption :)
<edistar> brilliant
<edistar> ;)
<edistar> wish me luck, I need to have it running in 4 weeks..
<edistar> ;)
<edistar> enough time
<ogra> there are many people here and in #ltsp that have doent that before, just wait until one of tem comes around and has soem time
<edistar> ok :)
<happywithed> I want to migrate my classroom server from an AMD64 box to more power PPC64 box.  I will retire the AMD64 completely as it is making all kinds of noises.  So I do want to tranfer everything from that box to the PPC64.  I already installed the classroom server on the PPC64 and confirmed that my clients can connect.  The next steps are to transfer the Ldif database and the NFS. I have serveral questions on this regard.
<ogra> cliebow is a good ldap guy :)
<happywithed> Q1) I remember that you have to use the slapcat and slapadd commands to transfer the files from one system to the other.  In what directory do I have to do that in the AMD64 and the PPC64?
<happywithed> Q2) How do I tranfer all of the NFS data from the AMD64 to the PCC64? Do I just have to copy the /home directory?  Will that suffice?
<happywithed> Q3) Is there anything else I need to do? besides that?
<happywithed> Q4) It would be nice if I could do some replication of my PPC64 into another machine so that I don't have to do this in the future if my PPC64 goes bad on me, too.  Are there any scripts for replication of the Edubuntu classroom server available?
<happywithed> ogra: thanks, but I think cliebow is not in now.  Any ideas?
<ogra> happywithed, that was directed to edistar
<happywithed> :-)
<ogra> not now, sorry, i'm very busy building edubuntu tribe2 CDs
<happywithed> no problem
<happywithed> anyone else willing to help?
<happywithed> I'll try the ubuntu irc, then
<LaserJock> morning Edubuntu people
<LaserJock> ogra: how are the CDs coming?
<ogra> i just had a hang with the desktop CD
<ogra> server suffers from bug #121547 and another one i didnt file yet, but is fine otherwise
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121547 in ltsp "[Gutsy]  LTSP chroot building process hangs at 50% on Tribe1 CD" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121547
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, I still can't get the Desktop CD to boot on my mac VMware but I'm suspecting it's just my machine
<LaserJock> I tried it at home on Ubuntu VMware and it worked
<SimonAnibal> LaserJock, we've had some issues with interoperability between VMware Fusion and VMware Server/Workstation
<LaserJock> yeah?
<SimonAnibal> Nodnod, we had a consultant build us a Samba/LDAP server to replace our NT 4.0 Domain Controller. He set it up on VMware Fusion on his MacBook, but that image didn't work on our VMware Server
<SimonAnibal> I don't recall whether he was able to figure out how to make it work somehow, or whether he just recreated his work completely on the VMware server.
<LaserJock> ogra: when you get back from dinner, I have a question about the About Edubuntu stuff
<ogra> LaserJock, seb and i agreed to talk about a patch to have both items but different icons
<ogra> after tribe release
<LaserJock> ogra: well, don't we install an edubuntu icon for the menu?
<ogra> right
<ogra> but thats used in any place where a distributor icon is used
<ogra> so both items in the menu have the same icon
<ogra> i want the ubuntu icon for the ubuntu item
<ogra> its a compromise replacing it would be a lot harder
* ogra needs to reboot for more tests ... bbl
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> we could install an edubuntu.png and have About Edubuntu use that
<Alexandre> sbalneav: i'm back, now on edubuntu did you can help me to configure my network?!?!?!
<Alexandre> sbalneav: my network has 1 server and 8 thins
<sbalneav> Alexandre: Is the autoconfiguration working?
<Alexandre> aloha
<Alexandre> I want configure my Edubuntu feisty, some one can help me?!?!?!?
<LaserJock> Alexandre: that's a very vague question
<Alexandre> I install the edubuntu now, and want configure
<Alexandre> LaserJock: i have 1 server (with 2 conections) and 8 thins
<Alexandre> LaserJock: I use dapper, but wanna change to feisty, but ltsp is different
<sbalneav> Alexandre: Have you read the Edubuntu handbook?
<Alexandre> LaserJock: so i wanna try install for edubuntu
<sbalneav> It
<Alexandre> I1m reading
<Alexandre> My / opt is empty
<Alexandre> without nothign
<sbalneav> sudo ltsp-build-client
<ogra> Alexandre: but you installed from the server CD ?
<Alexandre> No
<Alexandre> Desktop iso
<ogra> well, for a server you should use the server distro ;)
<Alexandre> So i need to do this steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall?!!?
<Alexandre> Ok Houston we have problems!!!!!!
<LaserJock> woah, you don't need so many !'s and ?'s :-)
<Alexandre> LaserJock: ok , so what can i do?
<LaserJock> well, you could use the Edubuntu Classroom Server CD
<LaserJock> to install Edubuntu as an LTSP server
<LaserJock> or I think you can use that wiki page you mentioned
<Alexandre> LaserJock: k
<Alexandre> ok
<cliebow> anyone wanna run apt-cache search java sun in feisty..see if java shows?
<LaserJock> cliebow: works for me
<cliebow> wonder what i messed up this time..
<LaserJock> cliebow: do you have Multiverse enabled?
<cliebow> just checking
<cliebow> there...do now for sure..all set..
<cliebow> LaserJock, Thanks..
<cliebow> kernel updates seem to assume one's install is in hd 0,0 this seem logical?
<LaserJock> what do you mean?
<cliebow> it causes a stir if your install id 0,2
<ogra> kernel updtaes use whats in your grub config
<cliebow> hmmm..i couldnt even use memtest affter kernel update without specifying correct partiton..
<cliebow> weird.
<cliebow> weird it now shows hard drive as sda as well
<ogra> did you fiddle with menu.lst ?
<ogra> do you have other grub based OSes ?
<cliebow> to getit to boot..yup
<cliebow> just winders
<ogra> well, what did you change in menu.lst ? :)
<ogra> revert that and it should work ;)
<cliebow> just changed 0,0 to 0,2..but i did rip out emtried for about ten old kernels
<ogra> where exactly did you change 0,0 to 0.2 ?
<ogra> there is only one line where you should do that
<LaserJock> cliebow: you aren't supposed to change the "Automagic" parts :-)
* ogra is on a liveCd so cant look that up atm
<cliebow> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<cliebow> root            (hd0,2)
<cliebow> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=1c0e718b-a1a9-4d61-bbd6-2b854487936c ro quiet splash
<cliebow> no worries..i got everything working..
<cliebow> what is preferred way of removing entries for old kernel entries?
<ogra> delete them :)
<LaserJock> remove the kernel that they belong to
<ogra> well, what LaserJock said is more proper :)
<LaserJock> ;-)
<cliebow> ok..i had still dapper kernels in there
<cliebow> and edgy
<cliebow> like 15 of them 8~)
<LaserJock> heh
<sperotek> hey, i just installed edubuntu 7.04 to fix the local devices (flash drives) problems I was having on thin clients yesterday. However, the flash drives still don't show up, so I looked at the lts.conf file, and it says localdev=true. Any help?
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnableLTSP5LocalDevices
<ogra> did you check that ?
<sperotek> i thought my admin account would already let me do everything, like allow use of fuse filesystems
<sperotek> what is a fuse filesystem?
<ogra> fuse is the abbreviation of "filesystem in userspace" its the underlying architecture of ltspfs which is teh network filesystem ltsp uses for local device access
<sperotek> wow perfect, thanks, well written guide :)
<ogra> thanks :)
#edubuntu 2007-06-28
<biotrox> !banned
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<biotrox> if i'm bein' banned from other channel of ubuntu how to resolve this..?
<biotrox> :(
<LaserJock> talk to #ubuntu-ops
<biotrox> oke thanks
<sperotek> I know I can hear sound, like a music file on the computer from my thin clients since sound is set to true, but I can't hear the sound in a youtube video. Is this something I can fix?
<ogra> sperotek, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2007-June/001253.html
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdubuntuFAQ has it as well :)
<sperotek> I only had one other problem other than sound and local devices, I have to make a server with around 500 users (students), is there a tutorial somehow explaining how it can be done so they have the same user privileges, settings, desktop with icons and everything. Some automated way or some easier way?
<sperotek> Once I can solve that problem, and I make a presentation to my boss to convince him to convert a lab to an edubuntu lab
<sperotek> I have tried finding some guide through Google for a long time, but can't find anything
<LaserJock> morning ogra
<ogra> heya
<LaserJock> ogra: so what do you think about this lang-pack installation from addon CD issue
<ogra> well, the language selector should pick it automatically if the CD is mounted
<LaserJock> I dug around a little, and if you select "Start Package Manager" when the pop in the CD the CD is added as an apt source
<ogra> we should test that, and if it works, probably add a utton to the popup dialog
<LaserJock> hmm, yeah
<ogra> dunno if thats good UI wise, but that would be an option ...
<LaserJock> I think it would be a fairly common use-case
<ogra> more tricky will be the gcompris install
<ogra> we dont have a package for each language, so we cant bind them directly to the langpacks
<LaserJock> well, I was thinking of having a gcompris-addon metapackage in my metapackages
<LaserJock> that deps on all gcompris langs
<LaserJock> that would at least give an all-or-nothing solution
<LaserJock> I think most people won't mind installing all the languages if they are on the CD
<ogra> well, thats what we did before
<ogra> we could just add a dep to our gcompris package
<LaserJock> well, but that would affect people downloading it from the net too
<LaserJock> like from Ubuntu
<ogra> hmm
<LaserJock> that's why I was thinking an edubuntu-addon-gcompris metapack might help
<ogra> oh sigh ... pulseaudio uses quilt as patchsystem
<ogra> as if two package patch systems wouldnt be enough
<ogra> grr
<LaserJock> ogra: hehe, just keeps you on your toes
<a5benwillis> ogra: Hi there
<a5benwillis> I just got home from a huge Ed Tech event in Atlana, GA USA
<a5benwillis> Lots of talk about Edubuntu
<ogra> cool !
<a5benwillis> Mostly good... a fewbad that I didnt agree with.
<a5benwillis> One presenter said to a roon of about 300 people that he didnt recomend Edubuntu to the beginner because it still has some issues.
<a5benwillis> Like sound issues and that it takes 5 minutes or more for a client to boot which may make a beginner think they've done something wrong.
<ogra> he is right, even thouggh his client HW likely doesnt hit the minimal spec :)
<ogra> gutsy fixes the slow boots
<ogra> there are no sound issues though
<ogra> actually what we have in feisty is the best sound support any ltsp ever had
<a5benwillis> The other big thing that I heard was people wanting good edubuntu-novell integration.
<ogra> what would that mean ?
<a5benwillis> A lot of k-12 stilluses netware for user accounts.
<ogra> ah, well, we have all clients available for that
<a5benwillis> Login authentication from novell e-directory etc...
<ogra> just no scripting or setup for it ... ts a bit of manual work
<a5benwillis> any guides for it?
<ogra> but its not as if you couldnt do it
<a5benwillis> I spoke with on IT director from Washington state who has spent lots of time trying to get it to work. His IT department isnt as big as minebut they are more into open source as a district that us.
<a5benwillis> He hasnt had any luck so he just uses generic logins to the clint then uses an launcher to the users home directory which then asks for authentication..
<ogra> look for docs about the mars_new stuff
<ogra> err
<ogra> mars_nwe
<ogra> ogra@laptop:~/packages/pulseaudio-0.9.6$ apt-cache search netware ncp
<ogra> libncp - shared library used by programs that use NetWare Core Protocol
<ogra> libpam-mount - PAM module that can mount volumes for a user session
<ogra> libpam-ncp - PAM module allowing authentication from a NetWare server
<ogra> ncpfs - utilities to use resources from NetWare servers
<ogra> all there :)
<ogra> i'm sure you will find a howto
<a5benwillis> ogra: Ive spent lots of time with those modules. There was a problem using them with ldm
<ogra> you just need to make sure the ssh server uses it
<ogra> ldm is dumb ...
<ogra> the importan part is the pam setup for ssh
<a5benwillis> right, tryingto remember here, its been a few months. The problem was really with ssh and the modules..
<a5benwillis> Looking through notes now.
<a5benwillis> The user had to exist on the local machine for ssh to allow the login.
<stgraber> ogra: still the ssh problem even once ltsp-update-sshkeys and ltsp-update-image
<ogra> weird
<ogra> is the server you try to log in to in the known hosts file ?
<stgraber> yes and this Permission denied (publickey,password) looks weird as well
<stgraber> yes it's
<stgraber> 172.16.1.2
<stgraber> dhcp on 172.16.0.3 and client 172.16.1.1
<stgraber> I don't really see where the problem is
<ogra> hmm, me neither
<ogra> it worked with a real client ?
<stgraber> as when I'm on my laptop on Ubuntu I can ssh root@172.16.1.2 without any kind of problem
<ogra> or did it fail there as well ?
<stgraber> well, I'm on a real client
<ogra> are you sure its trying to log in to that server ?
<ogra> do you see the ip in ldm.log
<stgraber> I'm trying ssh root@172.16.1.1 from a console on the thin client (tty2)
<ogra> oh, wait, i dont even know if we write it to the log
<ogra> sbalneav, do we ? ^^^
<ogra> ssh from commandline doesnt work ...
<ogra> i dont know why yet, somehow unionfs related
<stgraber> nope : Permission denied (publickey,password).
<ogra> yeah, i know
<sbalneav> Not doing as much logging as I probably should.
<ogra> dont try it :)
<ogra> well, you changed a lot the last days
<ogra> but that code isnt in tribe2 yet
<ogra> yay
* ogra just fixed pulse ... we have the login sound back
<stgraber> oh, got something interesting
<stgraber> /var/log/ldm.log : ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.254 port 22: No route to host
<stgraber> so ldm is trying to connect to the wrong host .. :)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> you can set LDM_SERVER in the lts.conf (in the tftp tree)
* ogra hugs nixternal 
<ogra> conmgrats to your MOTUship :)
<nixternal> thank you!
<sbalneav> nixternal++
<nixternal> well, I only got 4 hours of sleep, so nixternal-- ;)
<sbalneav> nixternal.sleep()
<sbalneav> Hopefully that's a public method I can call :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> if not, would be nothing more than a simple class with a default constructor, destructor, and mutators really :)
<nixternal> heck, even a namespace would suffice
<LaserJock> I'm sure it'd be easy in python ;-)
* nixternal walks away slowly
<nixternal> or perl, or bash :)
* nixternal runs away now
<sbalneav> #!/bin/sh
<sbalneav> while nixternal; do
<sbalneav>    sleep;
<sbalneav> done
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> there you go
<nixternal> doesn't get any easier
<nixternal> but can you do sleep w/o any input?
<nixternal> sleep 8hrs;
<nixternal> ;)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o ogra]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | feisty (7.04) is released, see http://www.edubuntu.org/Download | Upgraders see: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes | use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdubuntuFAQ as starting point for questions
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | feisty (7.04) is released, see http://www.edubuntu.org/Download | Upgraders see: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes | Use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdubuntuFAQ as starting point for questions
<ogra> sorry for the noise
* mode/#edubuntu [-o ogra]  by ogra
* ogra calls it a day (might be back later)
<LaserJock> nighty night Ollie
<a5benwillis> does anyone know if I can boot up a defaultinstall of edubuntu and haveanother dhcp server send the client to boot from the edubuntu server?
<vonce8> I need a way to create a large number of users with a standard home folder, theme, and account permissions. I know how to copy a home folder and change the ownership, however I still would need to set the user permissions by hand for each person though the users and accounts tool. Is there a way I can create many accounts (500+) all at once with identical profiles?
<sbalneav> a5benwillis: yep, you can do that.
<sbalneav> vonce8: shell scripting can be your friend here.
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: thanks, figuredit out :-)
<a5benwillis> trying fiesty for the firsttime now
<vonce8> sbalneav: the problem is though, with the terminal (add user) you dont have as much control over user permissions. aka: ability to use external device
<a5benwillis> how can I change the wallpaper that the clients see?
<a5benwillis> looking in the wiki but havent found anything
<sbalneav> vonce8: Just use the addgroup command to add them to the fuse group
<sbalneav> a5benwillis: You could use the gconftool to set the /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename key to whatever you want.
<sbalneav> You've got 3 levels of gconf
<a5benwillis> will that effect all users logging into the the ltsp?
<sbalneav> depends on how you set it up.
<sbalneav> if you set it up as a manditory key, it will affect everyone, and they won't be able to change it.
<sbalneav> If you set it up as a default key, new users will get it as the default, but can change it.
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: Ok, Im lookig for info on gconftool now
<sbalneav> existing users will be left aline.
<sbalneav> a5benwillis:  gconftool-2's the program you want to use
<LaserJock> vonce8: yeah, the key is just knowing what group the little description in the GUI tool is talking about then you can do it from a script
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: Ok, I set the key to the other wallpaper and logged in as a new user but they still have the old wallpaper?
<a5benwillis> should this be ran from a client session or the server console?
<sbalneav> Well, you'll want to run it as root, and either make it default, or mandatory
<vonce8> LaserJock: I don't understand what you mean. I think my real problem for using shell scripting is that from the terminal doesn't have the options for user privileges. I'm sure it exists somewhere but how do I change permissions like the ability to use/not user flash drives or scanners from the terminal?
<sbalneav> gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type string  --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /usr/share/pixmaps/wallpaper/desktop.png
<sbalneav> substitude /usr/share/pixmaps/wallpaper/desktop.png for the one you want
<a5benwillis> wow
<a5benwillis> thats diferent from what I ran for sure.
<LaserJock> vonce8: that exists from the command line
<sbalneav> vonce8: In ubuntu, you add/remove those permissions by adding/removing users from the proper groups.
<LaserJock> vonce8: you just have to know what group in /etc/groups controls that "feature"
<sbalneav> So, to use localdevs, the user must be in the "fuse" group
<sbalneav> To use a scanner, they must be in the "scanner" group, etc.
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: worked perfectly. Thanks!
<a5benwillis> I need to find a wiki on that tool. it wouldbenice to know all of the things that it can change etc.
<sbalneav> a5benwillis: google for "Gnome administrators guide"
<sbalneav> http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/
<vonce8> Ok - but wouldn't that also enable file sharing between the users? This solution would be for 500+ students- I cant have them sharing files.
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't know exactly
<LaserJock> I'm very certain though that the GUI tool doesn't do anything fancy
<LaserJock> it just puts users into groups
<LaserJock> which you can do from a script just as well
<sbalneav> vonce8: define "file sharing".  As in, having a common area they can swap files back and forth in, or file sharing as in bittorrent, emule, etc?
<vonce8> sorry - i wasn't clear: I don't want them to be able to communicate at all though the network. Common area, messaging, etc. I can hide bittorrent or make it unusable, but my real issue is students being able to see eachother over the network. On the windows network we already have (hopefully had), students were using netsend. I fear that if the students were in a common group, they would be...
<vonce8> ...able to use services like that. Am i dillusional or is that an inherent feature of groups.
<LaserJock> vonce8: well, that can be dealt with, but it's really a separate issue
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: Does a guide exist for administering the edubuntu server? I need to learn how to uninstall-install applications to the client filesystem and learn how to lock things down etc...
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> I know how to install software in ubuntu but doesnt something else have to be done for it to show up on the clients?
<vonce8> I'm not going to waist everyones time asking questions of "how" which I can research myself, but this "separate issue" - i'm not trying to limit everyone's freedom on the network over here, but a directory of which all students of the fuse group or scanner group could access with read-write-exicute permissions would be an issue. netsend is trivial and as long as no ip address threatens to...
<vonce8> ...kill another one over the network i'm ok with it. I just cant have a public directory with a file posted by a 9th grader containing the answers from a period one test which all students of the "9th grade" group can access before test time. If I dont create any directories for certain groups will they be made automatically?
<LaserJock> vonce8: makes sense
<LaserJock> but you do need to be in common groups to make things work
<LaserJock> like people need to be in the fuse group do access things they do need
<sperotek> hmm, i'm curious now...so is adding "student" to the fuse group the same as enabling access to fuse filesystems in the user priviledges teh saem thing?
<sbalneav> vonce8: You'll never get around that.
<sperotek> if it is that would really help me...
<sbalneav> the /tmp directory is, by definition, accessible by everyone.
<sbalneav> sperotek: yes it is
<sperotek> when you enable the priviledge, that doesn't add you to the group though, does it?
<sbalneav> yes it does
<vonce8> can i set the tmp as hidden without any ramifications? (if someone accesses it though the terminal then good for them)
<cbx33> hey sbalneav
<sperotek> vonce8, if we can hide the temp folder that would be perfect
<sperotek> I completely missed how we could share files like that
<vonce8> hey check it out - the test answers ! lol
<sperotek> it says owned by root, so how can we still write stuff to it
<sperotek> there must be some way to deny people from making new files on it like I just did
<LaserJock> you don't want to prevent access to /tmp
<LaserJock> that would led to bad things
<vonce8> makes sense - but can we just hide it without leading to any bad things?
<LaserJock> kinda
<sbalneav> hey cbx33
<ctkroeker> anyone else have trouble with thin clients not displaying panels right in gnome, not rebooting, firefox saying its already running, etc.?
<sperotek> are you using the same account on multiple clients?
<sperotek> at the same time, ctkroeker
<ctkroeker> not at the same time
<ctkroeker> i did a fresh reinstall acouple of days ago
<sperotek> I have the firefox problem when i am logged in to two places
<ctkroeker> well this also says a panel is running, etc. and the only fix is rebooting the server
<sperotek> I have firefox running on my admin account on the server, and then I try to use firefox on a client with my admin account
<ctkroeker> dont do that. have separate accounts, usually only 2 or three seperate ones running at the same time
<ctkroeker> I gues I can set up a crontab too reboot the server every couple of days, should be a temporary fix till gutsy comes out which will hopefully fix a bunch of issues
<vonce8> ctkroneker "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you first must close the existing firefox process, or restart your system." ???
<vonce8> is that what you get?
<ctkroeker> exatly
<ctkroeker> although this only happens if the server has been on for quite a while and there have been multiple log/ins/offs
<vonce8> if you go to the thin client manager see if there are multiple logins of the same user account
<sperotek> yeah there must be a problem with service/programs not ending correctly
<ctkroeker> at the moment I have 2 separte users logged in, but no probs
<ctkroeker> I mean, this happens not even every week
<ctkroeker> How do I view the clients from the thin client manager with vnc? already install x11vnc in the ltsp chroot
<vonce8> A better solution than an automatic reboot might be to automatically log someone out if they have been logged in for more than x days, but that's going into an area that I dont know a lot about.
<LaserJock> nano*sensors
<LaserJock> awesome ;-)
<Athanasius> would someone be willing to help me to set the DHCP on edubuntu?
#edubuntu 2007-06-29
<a5benwillis> ello
<Athanasius> can someone help me set up my dhcp server in edubuntu
<Athanasius> I have everything set but I am not sure what to set the ip addresses to on the second network card
<Athanasius> anyone here?
<LaserJock> I'm here but I can't really help you much
<Athanasius> oh ok.  Have you installed edubuntu?
<LaserJock> I have in vmware
<Athanasius> have you gotten the server to work?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> but to be honest it just worked, I didn't have to set anything up
<LaserJock> you might try looking through http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<Athanasius> oh really.. that is my problem, it is't just working for me.  I have to modify the /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf file
<LaserJock> and maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LTSPServerSetup
<Athanasius> I will look at those, thanks
<LaserJock> morning highvoltage
<Burgundavia> hey highvoltage, LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi Burgundavia
<willvdl> moo-o-o-orning
<highvoltage> hey LaserJock and Burgundavia
<highvoltage> and willvdl :)
* Burgundavia decides to be kind to his parent's sateillite internet and not dist-upgrade OO.o
<willvdl> dude. gonna be hard to work in this weather :)
<cyrix> hi
<happywithed> I need some urgent help!!! Please!
<cyrix> then tell us ;)
<happywithed> I restarted my Classroom server and the users can't login from the thin clients anymore
<cyrix> all nessary daemons  running?
<happywithed> I can see the users on the server under Users and Groups, but the client's can't authenticate
<happywithed> What daemons should I checke and how?
<happywithed> The thin clients can connect to the server because I can see the login window
<cyrix> ok, other problem
<cyrix> any IP change on the network?
<happywithed> but even with the administrator account I can't login
<happywithed> Not that I know
<happywithed> I have my server running on one card
<willvdl> anything in log mesages?
<cyrix> Any failure message?
<happywithed> What was that pastebin link?
<happywithed> let me see
<willvdl> irc header
<willvdl> oh, maybe nt
<cyrix> i have some problems to, i set up a amd64 edubuntu server, and now only the 64bit kernel is availibe in the ltsp boot directory
<cyrix> so my old celerons clients can't connect
<willvdl> can't you have a 32bit image in the chroot?
<cyrix> no
<cyrix> i can't find the package name for the 32bit kernel images
<willvdl> ah
<happywithed> I can't see any problems, except one in the daemon.log along the lines of: tftp: client does not accept options
<cyrix> should be not the problem
<RIchEd> happywithed: try asking in #ltsp as well ?
<happywithed> the ltsp is working fine.  I suspect ldap. I was trying to back it up last night and I might have indavertently turned it off or deleted or something
<happywithed> Anyone here with ldap expertise?
<happywithed> for instance how do I check that ldap is working properly?
<cyrix> ldapsearch
<happywithed> cyrix: I am installing ldapsearch now
<happywithed> I installed it, read the man page, but can't run it because I forgot my ldap password
<happywithed> Do you know how I can reset it?
<cyrix> no, sorry
<cyrix> but, i think google will show some guides for that
<cyrix> i just find via google my solution to the i386 problem: ltsp-build-client --arch i386  ;)
<willvdl> ah, that's what I meant by a 32bit image
<cyrix> it works ;)
<cyrix> vm-ware is booting over network
<ogra> cyrix, man ltsp-build-client would have saved you bandwith ;)
<cyrix> now i hope that the system boots with the 64bit-smp kernel
<ogra> not if you used --arch i386 :)
<ogra> that will give the clients the -i386 kernel
<cyrix> i administrate the school from home, and when it stops booting like last time, i have a problem ;)
<cyrix> jep, but the server has a DualCore cpu and a not smp kernel was installed by default
<ogra> i'm talkking about the client
<cyrix> i know
<ogra> the server kernel has nothing to do with the client at all
<cyrix> i use to test the client functionaility a VM-ware server
<ogra> its using the kernel from /opt/ltsp/i386/boot
<ogra> which is a -i386 one :)
<cyrix> yes, i need a 386 kernel for the clients
<cyrix> mosts of the future clients are 166mhz Pentium and older P2 ones
<cyrix> wich are currently running with Win2k. fast is someone differnt ;)
<cyrix> I first wanted to use a Win2k3 Terminal Server, but only the Terminal Server Licencse cost about 1800Euro
<cyrix> each client has to use a 18Euro Client Terminal License, so i decidet to use Linux ;)
<willvdl> don't the kernels do smp on demand? I don't run SMP specific kernel on my core duo
<cyrix> root@igs-srv2:~# uname -r
<cyrix> 2.6.20-16-server
<cyrix> just looking what proccpu says
<cyrix> k, both cores are listet
<willvdl> yeah, sounds right
<cyrix> hmm, vm-ware stands still blinking
<cyrix> lets debug ;)
<cyrix> the question is, where is the problem: vmware or ltsp
<cyrix> vmware stops booting after the edubuntu logo appears.
<ogra> drop the splash keyword from /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default
<ogra> and quiet as well
<ogra> then it will be more verbose
<cyrix> thanks
<cyrix> i love debbung without any messages ;)
<cyrix> debuging
<cyrix> it stops at :"IP-Config: eth0 hardware address [MAC]  mtu 1500 DHCP RARP
<cyrix> seems to be a rarp problem
<cyrix> after a timeout it repeats the ip-config line
<cyrix> sorry for my bad english :)
<ogra> that means it doesnt find the server to mount the rootfs
<ogra> cyrix, we can go to #edubuntu-de :)
<cyrix> nfsmount need a path
<ogra> if that helps you :)
<cyrix> gut ;)
<cyrix> have someone expirence how many users a DualCore 2,8Ghz can handle?
<cyrix> e.g. a classrom with 15 PCs while all students are surfing with firefox
<willvdl> what RAM you got?
<cyrix> 2GB DDR2 800
<willvdl> I imagine you'd get 20 clients running alright, as long as they don't all try and open OO.o at the same time or do a blender-render
<cyrix> good
<cyrix> As Client i want to use 166Mhz Pentium 1 PCs with 32MB Ram
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/HardwareRequirements
<ogra> its linked from the FAQ (see topic)
<ogra> 32 is way to low
<ogra> the kernel alone needs 36
<ogra> you can boot a client with 48M if you use network swap ...
<cyrix> okay
<ogra> you can use it standalone without swapping from 64M on
<ogra> gutsy lowers that requirements significantly though
<willvdl> ogra, would prelinking make have much effect on a thin client system?
<cyrix> Currently, our Internet Surf Room at School uses 166mhz PCs with 32MB and Win2k... in Web2.0 time, its realy slow ;)
<ogra> willvdl, sadly thst something that bites with nfs as well as squashfs
<cyrix> 10 to 15 Minuts only booting the windows system
<willvdl> cyrix, web2.0 implies dynamic sites which is mainly server-side. What connection do you have?
<cyrix> DSL 786
<ogra> willvdl, i'd use readahed if i could (similar to prelinking, loads all needed files to ram first) but it produces kernel oppses on squashfs and slows down nfs a lot
<willvdl> and nbd?
<ogra> is only a low level protocol
<ogra> you need a filesystem on top
<ogra> (which is squashfs in our case)
<ogra> nbd actually creates block devices that are exported to the network ... like a physical HD
<cyrix> thanks for your help guys. Now i have to make a script wich adds the user to the domain system... on linux easy, on windows work for a weekend ;)
<humbolto> ogra: Is the SSH encryption NONE option available in gusty now?
<ogra> no, we implemented that differently
<ogra> but there is an unencrypted X mode, yes
<ogra> set LDM_DIRECTX=True in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<ogra> (note that lts.conf is read by tftp now, it moved)
<ogra> with LDM_USERNAME and LDM_PASSWORD a trivial autologin mode was added as well
<cyrix> in lts.conf i only add LDM_USERNAME=schueler and LDM_PASSWORD=schueler and the system will autologin?
<ogra> in gutsy, yes
<ogra> but note that gutsy is far from being production ready
<ogra> especially ldm that just gets rewritten completely
* ogra needs to reboot bbl
<cyrix> k
<Athanasius> for edubuntu, am I supposed to set my router to DHCP mode or static IP?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Athanasius, does your server do dhcp? is it an ltsp server, or did you just install a workstation?
<Athanasius> I installed the ltsp server and I have 2 network cards, one for the router to go into the server and the other NIC to go out to the clinents
<Athanasius> I have not been able to get thin clients to boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure you have the correct networks connected (ie sure you have the clients plugged into the network running dhcp?
<Athanasius> I guess that I am not sure.  I got a second NIC like the edubuntu guide recommended.  I figured that when I installed the operating system that it would know what to do and configure properly
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm not sure it does, but i havent used it in the way your describing, so i dont know
<Athanasius> for instance the eth0 is from the modem via the router and eth1 goes out from the server to the clients
<Kamping_Kaiser> Athanasius, hae you tried plugging the other network cable into the clients to see if it boots them? what stage do the clients fail at?
<Athanasius> I boot the clients and they say "no disk inserted, hit enter"  I selected them to boot to the network from the BIOS
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, afk 5-10 min. bbs
<Athanasius> no prob
<Kamping_Kaiser> Athanasius, can you open a terminal up?
<Athanasius> sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> and type `ps aux |grep dhc`
<Athanasius> want me to paste output?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its 2 or 3 lines here is fine
<Athanasius> it is about 4
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats ok
<Athanasius> root      5064  0.0  0.0   1940   700 ?        Ss   09:50   0:00 /usr/sbin/dhcdbd --system
<Athanasius> dhcpd     5799  0.0  0.0   2940  1324 ?        Ss   09:51   0:00 /usr/sbin/dhcpd3 -q -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<Athanasius> sysadmin 10646  0.0  0.0   2884   768 pts/0    S+   13:27   0:00 grep dhc
<Athanasius> does it look like everything is ok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mine specifies eth0, but otherwise yours looks fine. dhcp is definitely running
<Kamping_Kaiser> Athanasius, i'm checking stuff on a work server before i ask you to do it, so theres little lags involved
<Kamping_Kaiser> could you `grep subnet /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf`
<Athanasius> yup
<Kamping_Kaiser> and `ifconfig |grep eth -A1`
<Athanasius> subnet 192.168.000.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<Athanasius>   option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
<Kamping_Kaiser> more 0's then i'm used to, but i assume thats ok.
<Athanasius> no response from the last command (ifconfig etc.)
<Kamping_Kaiser> really? could you pastebin the output of `ifconfig`
<Athanasius> I just get the prompt again, that is all
<Athanasius> what is pastebin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds like you dont have networking running
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Athanasius> oh, hold on
<Athanasius> I typed it in wrong, sorry
<Athanasius> here is the output
<Athanasius> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:20:2D:1B:DD
<Athanasius>           inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Athanasius> --
<Athanasius> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:0C:C6:66:35
<Athanasius>           inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, theres a problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> eth0 is misconfigured.
<Athanasius> sorry ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and both interfaces are on the same ip address
<Kamping_Kaiser> Athanasius, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<Athanasius> I will try gimme a minute
<Kamping_Kaiser> Athanasius, cat /etc/network/interfaces, and copy+patste is probably the quickets way
<Athanasius> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<Athanasius> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<Athanasius> # The loopback network interface
<Athanasius> auto lo
<Athanasius> iface lo inet loopback
<Athanasius> # The primary network interface
<Athanasius> auto eth0
<Athanasius> iface eth0 inet static
<Athanasius>         address 192.168.0.101
<Athanasius>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<Athanasius>         network 192.168.1.0
<Athanasius>         broadcast 192.168.1.255
<Athanasius>         gateway 192.168.0.1
<Athanasius>         # dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed
<Athanasius>         dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1
<Athanasius> iface eth1 inet static
<Athanasius> address 192.168.0.101
<Athanasius> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Athanasius> gateway 192.168.0.1
<Athanasius> auto eth1
<Athanasius> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<Athanasius> auto eth2
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. that was a pastebin moment ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a tic.
<Athanasius> oh, sorry
<Athanasius> aha, now I know how pastebin works.. I will be sure to use it the next time
<kgoetz> if my connection drops one more fucking time, i'll be unhappy
<kgoetz> Athanasius: whats the last message you got from me?
<Athanasius> "just a tic"
<kgoetz> <Kamping_Kaiser> Athanasius, which network is meant to be 192.168.1.0?
<kgoetz> <Kamping_Kaiser> eth0 or eth1?
<kgoetz> <Kamping_Kaiser> Athanasius, and which is supposed to be connected to clients?
<Athanasius> kogoetz: sorry, I mean "if my connection drops one more...
<Athanasius> eth 1 goes to the clients
<kgoetz> Athanasius: ok. and does your modem give you addresses by dhcp?
<Athanasius> I guess I am not sure which one
<kgoetz> for your internet facing connection?
<Athanasius> the modem can give address by DHCP,
<kgoetz> does it /right now/?
<Athanasius> yes
<Athanasius> eth0 goes to the router & modem
<Athanasius> is eth1 supposed to set for DHCP?
<kgoetz> eth1 is supposed to be static
<kgoetz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27806/
<kgoetz> something like that
<kgoetz> bounce the server (for your ease) then hope it works.
<`6og> sound sane?
<Athanasius> should I copy that into my file?
<kgoetz> only if it looks like what you want
<kgoetz> and if you remove your existing content.
<Athanasius> oh, I see.
<Athanasius> bounce the server?
<kgoetz> btw.
<Athanasius> i feel like bouncing it out the window
<kgoetz> sure the gateway is 0.1? not 1.1?         gateway 192.168.0.1
<kgoetz> bounce=restart
<Athanasius> I can change the gateway to whatever on the router
<Athanasius> it can be 0.1 or 1.1
<kgoetz> make it 1.something
<Athanasius> ok
<kgoetz> 0.something will cause things to stop working
<Athanasius> and then the server DHCP is 0
<Athanasius> is that right?
<Athanasius> 0.1
<kgoetz> the server is on 192.168.0.something
<kgoetz> currently, 101
<kgoetz> according to that configuration
<Athanasius> ok
<kgoetz> it can be whatever
<Athanasius> if I get all that straightened out I should be able to boot the clients then?
<kgoetz> yes, hopefully
<Athanasius> thank you very much for your help!!  I am grateful.
<Athanasius> I will tinker with this for a while
<kgoetz> hope it works, i'm off to bed
<kgoetz> Sat Jun 30 03:25:09 CST 2007
<kgoetz> past my bedtime ;)
<Athanasius> yikes, where are you?
<kgoetz> australia
<Athanasius> I was there once, Melbourne, beautiful country
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> hope to catch you arround, perhaps more in my timezone ;)
<Athanasius> thanks again
<kgoetz> np
<cliebow> Athanasius, your machine will be Really confused if you have two interfaces on the same network..
<cliebow> heh\
<`6og> *grin*
<`6og> hopefully i straitened him out a bit :|
<`6og> good luck mate, catch you then
<cliebow> thanks
<cliebow> 8~)
<Deamion> Hi
<Deamion> I have a question. I installed edubuntu server and I got the error could not build LTSP chroot and was wondering why
<Deamion> exit
<flubber> Can anybody help me my sound doesn't work on my laptop
<flubber> can anybody help me? my sound doesn't work on my laptop
<LaserJock> you should probably ask #ubuntu
<flubber> ok thanks
<andrupal> Need some help putting together a hardware order for a mixed thin/thick client network, mixed Ubuntu / Windows environment.  Can anyone offer advice?
<andrupal> Need some help putting together a hardware order for a mixed thin/thick client network, mixed Ubuntu / Windows environment. Can anyone offer advice?
<cyrix> More details
#edubuntu 2007-06-30
<andrew_> can someone help me think about server spec for a mixed thin / thick / Linux / Windows environment.   We're likely to have 45 thin clients, 25 thick...how many and what speed of server do I need to run fileserver, DHCP, terminal server, and Windows...?
<andrew_> can someone help me think about server spec for a mixed thin / thick / Linux / Windows environment. We're likely to have 45 thin clients, 25 thick...how many and what speed of server do I need to run fileserver, DHCP, terminal server, and Windows...?
<Burgundavia> andrew_: got your LDAP server running?
<andrew_> I took an LDAP vacation this week and bought a bunch of books to get my grounding in Linux land before taking another swing at it.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> don't fear, you will conquer LDAP
<andrew_> The server is running fine...I just haven't succeeded in getting a client to authenticate against it...
<andrew_> I'm in a position to be buying equipment and I don't want to screw up...
<andrew_> So I'm looking for 2nd and 3rd opinions...
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> what are you using for your thin clients?
<andrew_> A mix of donated P4s and whatever we decide to buy, new...
<Burgundavia> wow, those are massively powered
<andrew_> Yes...lucky...should I just turn these into thin client servers?
<andrew_> We'll have roughly 20 of these...
<andrew_> but I want to reduce administration on the client side...
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> how many classrooms?
<andrew_> four
<andrew_> three, really, with one computer/study room
<andrew_> I want 12-15 thin clients in each classroom, with the ability to push in another 20 laptops (thick client)
<andrew_> I'm constrained to using Dell as the vendor, unless I can show that they don't carry what I need.
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> as for teh actual servers, you need to talk to sbalneav or somebody similar
<andrew_> He recommended 6-8GB of RAM for a single server running 45 clients...but as for processors, I can't tell.
<andrew_> I'm also a bit shaky on what I need to set up the dual Windows/Linux thin client environment I've seen in some of the case studies...
<Burgundavia> you need one or several Windows servers, where the clients use seamless RDP to get an application from them
<andrew_> He recommended three servers:  LTSP (Ram intensive), DNS/Filesever/Webserver (HD intensive), Windows (?)
<Burgundavia> that makes sense
<andrew_> What hardware requirements would the Windows server have?
<Burgundavia> have you been a sysadmin much before?'
<andrew_> No
<Burgundavia> the requires of the windows server depend entirely on what you are running
<Burgundavia> I suggest you collect a complete set of all applicatiosn you expect to be run
<Burgundavia> the Windows ones
<Burgundavia> then fire up a thin client and connect to a Windows computer
<Burgundavia> monitor the RAM and network output on the windows machine
<andrew_> If I understand properly, the Xterminal is still running on the LTSP server even when the clients are accessing the Windows server, is this correct?
<Burgundavia> the users would still be in an Ubuntu environment
<Burgundavia> they would just be accessing a single program off the Windows side
<Burgundavia> another way to do it is to do what whiprush does
<Burgundavia> he has he machines dual boot
<Burgundavia> Windows and LTSP thin client
<andrew_> That is preferable to me...I think.
<andrew_> How difficult is that to do?
<Burgundavia> not hard
<Burgundavia> for that you need a copy of windows on each computer
<Burgundavia> and then hack grub to do a network boot, I think
<Burgundavia> you need to ask whiprush (Jorge Castro)
<andrew_> So windows runs locally, not as an application server...?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> in that case, they are in a full windows environment and you need to deal with each windows install
<Burgundavia> the advantage of an application server is that you minimize the number of windows instlals you have
<andrew_> This would make a true "thin client" machine impossible to use as a dual boot machine.
<Burgundavia> yes
<andrew_> OK...I guess we can handle an emulator window...
<Burgundavia> well, with seamless rdp, it is as if the appliation is running locally
<Burgundavia> that is what is so brilliant
<andrew_> In any case, it sounds like the Windows application server doesn't need to be as resource intensive as the LTSP server, is this correct?
<Burgundavia> that depends on the application being run
<Burgundavia> you also need to consider that graphics-intensive stuff does very badly when run over the network
<andrew_> So streaming video = bad news...even with a blazing fast, 8MB RAM LTSP server?
<Burgundavia> yes, because at that point, the bootleneck is not the server, it is the network itself
<andrew_> Even with gigabit connection between the server and the switch?
<Burgundavia> for that, I would test
<Burgundavia> gigabit might do for streaming, but more graphics intensive stuff like games would still choke, I imagine
<Burgundavia> that is off the top of my head
<andrew_> I just need to know whether I need two $6000 servers to run Linux and Windows, or just one $6000 server and a smaller, say $2000 server to host windows apps...?
<Burgundavia> like I said, I would figure out exactly which Windows apps you need to run and then take a look at their memory/cpu/network requirements
<andrew_> Now as for the fileserver, LDAP, DHCP, and webserver...would all of these live on the same machine?
<andrew_> A third machine, phsically separate from the LTSP and Windows machines?
<Burgundavia> yes, if possibly
<Burgundavia> possible, rather
<Burgundavia> ldap/fileserver can share the same machine
<andrew_> and also host a website...
<Burgundavia> you could repurpose one of yoru p4s for that
<Burgundavia> I am very conservative with stuff like that
<Burgundavia> I try and separate out the services as much as possible
<Burgundavia> makes backup/recovery schemes easier
<andrew_> I want to give web users access to their LAN files
<andrew_> Does this necessitate fileserver and webserver sharing the same machine?
<Burgundavia> nope
<andrew_> Here's where LDAP comes in, right?  Single authentication point for all services...
<kjw75> how come when I installed 7.04 I have no educational tools, but they were there in 6.06 and 6.10?
<andrew_> How do you install seamless rdp?
<Burgundavia> andrew_: yes, and NFS for single file point
<Burgundavia> kjw75: there is a bug. You need to install them afterwards
<kjw75> Burgundavia: ah, ok thanks
<kjw75> is there a synaptic package that will install the default educational programs that were supposed to come with 7.04?
<jsgotangco> kjw75: try looking for edubuntu-desktop
<kjw75> edubuntu-desktop is already installed. When I installed 6.06 and 6.10 it installed a menu called Education with educational software. Now that I installed 7.04 this was not included. I was told this was a bug in the 7.04 installer. Just wondering if there's an easy way to install all these apps or if I have to just pick them all myself and install separately.
<jsgotangco> oh
<cliebow> anyone have a hunch why i have som much trouble with gnome-settings-daemon?anyone else have accounts that barf?
<racter> hiyall - how can i change the login screen for my edubuntu thin clients?  i made a theme and set it with gdmsetup but it's not appearing.
#edubuntu 2007-07-01
<Athanasius> I am trying to configure my DHCP server, can someone help?
<Athanasius> in edubuntu?
<Burgundavia> what is your issue?
<Athanasius> I have 2 NIC's eth0 goes from the router (static ip) and eth1 is supposed to go to the thin clients
<Athanasius> am I supposed to make eth1 static or dhcp?
<Athanasius> I have really been struggling to get my edubuntu server going
<Burgundavia> static
<Burgundavia> set it to the .1 address of the range your dhcp addy is serving out
<LaserJock> Athanasius: what version of Edubuntu
<Athanasius> feisty
<LaserJock> when I installed it, it set up the 2 nics automatically
<Athanasius> so if the dhcpd.config file says 192.168.0.1?
<Athanasius> it didn't do it for me
<Athanasius> eth0 is set static for 192.168.0.101
<LaserJock> I think they need to be on different networks, right?
<Burgundavia> yes, they do
<Burgundavia> otherwise the routing tables will be seriously messed up
<Athanasius> this is the standard config that edubuntu has: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28036/
<Athanasius> my router is set for 192.168.0.1 but that is the same as edubuntu's default dhcp for the clients
<Athanasius> do I need to change it to 192.168.1.1?
<LaserJock> the two nics need to be on different networks is the bottom line
<LaserJock> so you could change the dhcp for the clients
<LaserJock> or change the network for eth0
<Athanasius> ok, so if I am going to change the ip for the client dhcp to .1.0, what am I to set as the default gateway?
<Athanasius> I mean the gateway address for eth1?
<LaserJock> I think the gateway would the the Edubuntu server
<LaserJock> but I'm not positive
<Athanasius> for instance, the subnet would be changed to 192.168.1.0 instead of 0.0
<LaserJock> so the server would be 192.168.1.1
<Athanasius> I will try it, it might kill my internet connection though, it has done it before...
<LaserJock> well, wait
<Athanasius> ok
<LaserJock> eth0 should hook you to the internet
<LaserJock> eth1 will be 192.168.1.1
<Athanasius> yes, it does, you are right
<Athanasius> it won't restart the dhcp server
<LaserJock> Athanasius: did you go through the LTSP server setup when you installed Edubuntu?
<Athanasius> yes
<LaserJock> is should have asked you for which nic you wanted to use for your main one then set up the 2nd for the dhcp/clients
<Athanasius> yes it did, I used eth0 for internet and eth1 for the clients
<Athanasius> under "option routers 192.168.1.1" do I need to make that the ip for the router (192.168.0.1)?
<LaserJock> I guess I would just substitute 192.168.0 with 192.168.1 everywhere
<Athanasius> I am doing that now
<Athanasius> I think I have to restart
* #edubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
#edubuntu 2008-06-23
<Bert_2> I have checked out the edubuntu handbook, and it tells me a lot about LTSP except which packages I need to use it, so which ones would I need if clients use PXE ?
<stgraber> ogra: Looks like we have found the issue in x11vnc. Upstream release handles "broken pipe" correctly but crashes with italc.
<stgraber> That happens when we are closing the VNC link before the frame was loaded from the client
<stgraber> (so basically closing italc when a student screen is still refreshing)
<stgraber> the fact that it's easier to reproduce with larger resolution is probably because it takes longer to refresh than with low resolutions
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> depending on the bandwith as well i guess
<stgraber> indeed
<stgraber> we'll certainly have a fix/workaround in final 1.0.9 (if it's released one day :))
<stgraber> btw, did you see Richard recently ?
<stgraber> I wanted to ask for some news about my cmpc (still not here :( ) but he doesn't seem to be around
<ogra> no, i didnt
<ogra> not since last wed. or so
<stgraber> hmm, ok. I sent him a mail.
<RichEd> stgraber: hi
<cottima> Hello
<cottima> Does Hardy Heron's ltsp5 feature "http boot" from gPXE/etherboot ? (Note:  It has been a year since I have touched LTSP or its docs.  Sorry, just want to know.)
<stgraber> what's http boot ? getting stuff using http instead of tftp ?
<stgraber> if yes, we don't
<cottima> yeah :(
<stgraber> why would you do that ?
<stgraber> it sounds like it'll need a lot more resource than the simple tftp deamon we have. And you'll need gPXE to use it so won't work with standard PXE rom
<cottima> stagraber It transfers the image faster (tcp over udp).
<stgraber> ah, I should go back to reading about network protocols :), in my memory udp should be faster as it doesn't require ack/signature as tcp does ...
<cottima> stgraber http://www.linux.com/feature/118636 has three flash videos that talk about some new gPXE features.  I am a lazy, dumb linux [desktop] user, so it sounds good to me.  However, I need more maturing before implementing something.
<cottima> stgraber, I thought what you said is what was say in my networking class, but...
<stgraber> I guess Ubuntu won't install a http server with all LTSP installations until "http boot" is supported by the PXE chips on motherboard. Only a few users are using gPXE to boot their clients.
<stgraber> that said, you probably can just install apache or lighttpd, set the web directory to /var/lib/tftpboot and it'll probably work fine
<cottima> thanks stgraber
<Lns> In a dual-NIC edubuntu setup, should a certain NIC be brought up by /etc/network/interfaces first? I'm having an issue where i have to cycle eth0 and eth1 whenever the system is rebooted - as it is now, eth0 is brought up first (eth0 is the "to-the-wan" iface).
<Lns> For whatever reason, it can't see the rest of the world (can't ping out) until I cycle the NICs after reboot - the interfaces file is in correct syntax, too.
<Lns> (minus a broadcast stanza for each NIC that i just put in...)
<aarmelvin> ?
<aarmelvin> anybody know how to use jabbin client
<Lns> aarmelvin, ?
<Lns> ah
<Lns> voip for jabber? Cool!
 * Lns has never personally heard of it before, so...no. ;)
<ogra> Lns, i'm not sure we still support /etc/iftab but you could assign a fixed devicename by MAC there
<Lns> ogra, do you think it's an issue of which one is brought up first? Because the interfaces man page says whatever one is listed in the interfaces file is brought up first...
 * Lns hasn't even heard of /etc/iftab ;)
<ogra> Lns, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules should fulfill the same purpose though
<ogra> make sure to set ATTR{address} and NAME
<aarmelvin> can i login into jabbin using my gmail account
<Lns> ogra, what purpose to fulfill ? I'm not following the reason to use /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules or /etc/iftab
<aarmelvin> i got the error message saying that "connection failed:unable to connect with the server"
<aarmelvin> anybody resolve my problem
<ogra> Lns, to assign a fixed device name (ethX) to a certain NIC
<Lns> aarmelvin, I don't think this is the correct channel to ask that question
<aarmelvin> k...sorry
<Lns> ogra, so you think the problem is that the NICs are getting mixed up during boot, based on what I said before?
<aarmelvin> bye
<ogra> Lns, you said that
<Lns> well I just said I had to cycle up/down my NICs after boot
<ogra> oh
<Lns> because I can't ping outbound (via eth0)
<ogra> i thought you had to cycle the names
<Lns> oh no
<ogra> thats weird then, the order they are brought up in shouldnt matter at all
<Lns> ok
<ogra> can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Lns> I know I've had issues before, even with an old server at the same location (if it can't reach a DNS server it will time out and nobody can boot TCs)
<Lns> sure
<Lns> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lns> ogra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22387/
<ogra> hmm, nothing suspicious in there
<Lns> ogra, bah - maybe my resolv.conf was fudging it up - its first entry was a bogus DNS server (not reachable)
<Lns> think that would do it?
<Lns> I know I've had weird issues with DNS and LTSP before
<ogra> you could just add dns-nameservers to the interfaces file
<Lns> (if DNS isn't reachable at boot or becomes unreachable)
<Lns> ogra, weird, i don't see that in the man page for interfaces
<ogra> oh, thats resolvconf, sorry ignore that
<Lns> ah
<Lns> ;)
<stgraber> ogra: yeah, we found the issue in iTalc. It's actually an upstream x11vnc bug when using tight encoding. We'll just disable it for now until it's fixed upstream.
<Lns> stgraber, which issue is that?
<stgraber> ica crashing randomly
<Lns> stgraber, ah...you wouldn't happen to know anything about Gnome themes cycling randomly with VNC in Hardy, would you?
<stgraber> hmm, no, never heard of that
<Lns> stgraber, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/239342 if you're interested..I filed that one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239342 in gnome-settings-daemon "Error starting gnome-settings-daemon while logged in via vnc" [Undecided,New]
#edubuntu 2008-06-24
<reever> hi
<neil_d> I am going to be setting up a LTSP system for a company soon :)   What I am wondering is if instead of using Gnome would it be better to use XFce for the desktop ?
<ogra> neil_d, thats totally up to you :)
<ogra> it will save you small amounts of ram
<ogra> (usually we say you need 128M on the server per running session, xfc would likely lower that to something like 90M ...)
<neil_d> not enough to make any difference.  thanks for the response.
<zoon> Hi guys, I'm stuck with edubuntu 8.04. /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf is set to give dhcp from a certain range, and when I start a thin client, it gets the same IP as my server ! Duh ?
<zoon> Karma points for those who have an idea...
<neil_d> zoon: could there be two dhcp server (e.g. a broadband modem)
<zoon> yes indeed, but they don't have the same range
<zoon> and my server has a static IP
<zoon> the thin client gets the same (the static one)
 * neil_d oh!
<zoon> any idea ?
<vtkix> hello
<zoon> hello
<vtkix> Im trying to get a local bluetooth usb dongle to work on a ltsp client
<vtkix> is this possible?
<vtkix> local usb memory stick works ok
<zoon> I've no idea, I'm trying to get an dhcp problem fixed...
<neil_d> vtkix: you might have to make sure the ltsp image has the driver installed in it (not user me ltsp newbie)
<vtkix> ok, seems quite silent here
<vtkix> Well even if I don't have the driver, the device should show up when doing lsusb, right?
<vtkix> I tried googling but can't find any good info on it
<vtkix> same goes for local webcam support
<vtkix> that sould be possible, I just can't find any good directions
<neil_d> vtkix: tried doing the lsusb on the actual terminal in a 'screen' terminal.
<vtkix> Ill try!
<vtkix> same, shows no usb devices
<vtkix> mmm it also doesnt show the usb memory stick that does actually work
<vtkix> what I see with lsusb are the devices on the server
<vtkix> You maybe know how to show the client usb devices?
<neil_d> I have a "SCREEN_02 = shell" in lts.conf and then I can access this via <ctrl><alt><F2> on the client to get a local shell (not a shell on the server)
<vtkix> what are the default credentials?
<ogra> zoon, disables the dhcpd in your router
<neil_d> credentials?
<vtkix> login / password for the shell you mentioned
<ogra> you are logged in as root if you use the SCREEN_02=shell parameter
<neil_d> its a root shell, auto loged in.
<vtkix> ok thanks, rebooting test client now :)
<zoon> my server is set to 'authoritative', and on the thin client login screen, I can see on the bottom right that the ip is good ! but when I log in and do and ifconfig eth0, it's the server IP...
<ogra> zoon, if you run two dhcp servers in the same network and one is used for netbooting you cant guarantee the one having the netboot info answers first
<neil_d> zoon: thats because the ifconfig is being run on the server, the client is just a remote keyboard and screen for the server.
<zoon> ok so it's normal ?
<neil_d> yes! same happens here.
<vtkix> ok, now lspci shows the device
<neil_d> vtkix: lspci?   don't you mean lsusb ?
<ogra> zoon, the desktop session runs *on the server* imagine the client as additional keyboard/mouse/monitor/etc, not as a separate machine
<vtkix> sry
<vtkix> y
<vtkix> i mean lsusb
<ogra> zoon, so if you are logged in you will only see the server HW
<ogra> (is in turn only seen the servers NIC and its IP)
<ogra> *see
<zoon> ... ok... so the IPs are just there for remote control ?
<ogra> the IPs are for the actual machines on a low level
<zoon> okidoki... Was it different on gutsy ?
<ogra> the sound, usbdisk and display forwarding use them on the lower layer
<zoon> it seems to me that before I could see thin clients IPs when running ifconfig eth0
<ogra> no, hardy is just an improved (with lot of bugfixes and small improvements) gutsy ltsp .... we kept the changes at a minimal level for the LTS release
<zoon> ogra: ok many thanks for your help
<ogra> you culd never see the client IP from a desktop session
<neil_d> zoon: no, only if run used a ifconfig in a shell on the client (see above)
<ogra> (you cn if you use the SCREEN setting and do it in the rootshell on tty2 on the client though)
<zoon> ok guys, I'm daring another question then :)
<ogra> *can
<ogra> and its shown on the bottom right in the login manager on the client
<zoon> How do I 'lock' a thin client (remove terminal, menu items and stuff) without changing the main user layout on the server ?
<vtkix> ok orga, so I should recompile the kernel in chroot with the correct bluetooth driver?
<ogra> vtkix, i dont know a way how to forward bluetooth between client and server
<neil_d> zoon:  have a seperate login for when using the client
<zoon> so if I have 30 students, I need to login on each one of them and change the settings ?
<vtkix> ok, but you know how to get this to work for a local webcam?
<ogra> vtkix, to get it working on the client you first need to install the bluetooth stack of apps, we dont have that by default in the client environment
<vtkix> or do you know where I could search for this?
<vtkix> ok, ill do
<zoon> I thought I could have one generic image for all ? And I'm wondering how to modify this particular image...
<ogra> then you need to find a protocol to froward the output of these devices somehow ... there is no code or anything supporting that, if you implement it, feel free to send me a patch :)
<vtkix> ok, too bad, I only can code some perl and php :)
<neil_d> zoon: if by image you mean login  (not the image sent to the clients for booting) you can as far as I know.
<ogra> zoon, the image is the same for all clients but i guess you want settings in the desktop which is sitting on the server and works per user
<ogra> vtkix, python isnt to hard if you have that background though :)
 * neil_d likes python
<vtkix> Ok orga, so for example a bluetooth keyboard or mouse is currently not supported?
<vtkix> What im trying to do is using the wiimote to control a ltsp client. On default hardy it works perfectly
<ogra> vtkix, well, thats different since they are handled by the local setup on the client, there is nothing to forward to the session
<zoon> ogra: huh I don't get it, what I mean is on the server, I have a user, say 'zoon' with access to a terminal and all the menus items. And I want the student not to be able to see some menu items for example.
<zoon> ogra: without modifying the 'zoon' user
<zoon> ogra: but the common kernel boot image or whatever
<vtkix> ok, so if I setup the local bluetooth and wiimote driver, that should work?
<ogra> vtkix, keyboard and mice apply to X on the client ... but you want the output of your webcam in the session on the server so you need something that forwards this stream and something on the server side to connect to
<neil_d> zoon: have another user defined says 'terminal' and change the menus etc. for this user, then only use that user (i.e. teminal) on the clients.
<vtkix> First I want the wiimote to work, webcam is for later :)
<ogra> zoon, you have to configure the desktop settings on the server then
<ogra> zoon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kioskGnome might be helpful
<vtkix> I saw some succes story on ubuntu, they used amsn as a local application to get the webcam to work
<ogra> sabayon and pessulus might be helpful apps as well
<ogra> and i'D suggest a look at the gnome administrator guide which has plenty of helpful tips how to lock down the desktops
<zoon> ogra: So I'll lock myself out and won't get access to a terminal ? I'll check your links
<vtkix> vtkix: ok, so if I setup the local bluetooth and wiimote driver, that should work?
 * neil_d thinks it will
<vtkix> that would be great
<vtkix> going to try it :)
<vtkix> thanks for your help guys :)
<vtkix> ogra?
<vtkix> hello?
<Mary_ux> hi every1
<vtkix> hi
<Mary_ux> just a qst
<Mary_ux> i am using ltsp
<Mary_ux> I want to create an user who can only login in a specific machine
<Mary_ux> you know how can i doit?
<vtkix> you could use the autologin feature, then you can specify what machine uses what username?
<Mary_ux> how can i specify this?
<vtkix> in lts.conf
<vtkix> you put something like this:
<vtkix> [00:0C:29:5B:72:42]
<vtkix> LDM_AUTOLOGIN=true
<vtkix> LDM_USERNAME=computer
<vtkix> LDM_PASSWORD=computer
<Mary_ux> but this doesnt restrict others to login in the machine
<vtkix> it does
<vtkix> you won't get a login screen
<vtkix> on that machine
<Mary_ux> but i want askin for that
<vtkix> then I dunno, sorry, also new user here ;)
<Mary_ux> ok
<Mary_ux> thanks anyway
<Mary_ux> and dot answer qst that u dont know pls
<Mary_ux> u confuse plp even more
<vtkix> Have you looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/
<Mary_ux> yep
<Mary_ux> have you??
<vtkix> lol
<Mary_ux> :)
<vtkix> Just tried to help you out
<Mary_ux> k thanks
<Mary_ux> any1 here knows...
<Mary_ux> how can I create a user who only can login in a specific machine?
<Mary_ux> I am using d LTSP
<Mary_ux> any1 out there??
<Mary_ux> ...
<mary_lix> hi every1
<mary_lix> how is it goin?
<mary_lix> ﻿How can I lock the "edit menu" option in gnome to an user??
<stgraber> ogra: I have an iTalc package with that ICA crashed fixed (well, workarounded). Do you think we should upload it or wait for the final 1.0.9 ?
<stgraber> as I said, it's only a workaround and we hope to get a fix from x11vnc upstream.
<ogra> well, given that ltsp likely wont work yet in intrepid i dont think its urgent
<stgraber> ok, I don't like uploading pre-versions anyway :)
<ogra> but if oyu feel better havig a fixed version in, tell me and i'll upload :)
<ogra> s/fixed version/version with a workaround/
<stgraber> I'll probably blog about it, giving a link to the testing packages (I can't use the PPA as it doesn't give you the -dbgsym) for people interested in getting a fixed version ASAP
<stgraber> and asking for more testers, AFAIK it's the only iTalc bug that was reported
<stgraber> so I'd like people to make sure we don't have another VNC bug before 1.0.9 is released
<ogra> well, then lets upload, thats what devel releases are for
<ogra> if you need feedback, alpha1 might be a good opportunity
<ogra> (if alpha1 ever happens :) )
<stgraber> http://www.stgraber.org/download/ubuntu/italc/
<stgraber> the changelog is minimal, ask me if you want something better
<ogra> uploaded (in case yu didnt notice the accepted mail)
<stgraber> ogra: We have an upstream fix for the x11vnc issue !!!
<stgraber> that was fast, only 4 hours to get one :)
#edubuntu 2008-06-25
<vtkix> hello
<stgraber> ogra: all bugs/suggestions I had for 1.0.9 are now implemented (I just uploaded a patch to add auto-arranging of screen preview). We'll probably have 1.0.9 released soon.
<ogra> yay
<stgraber> that also means I now have all the bits I wanted for the backport
<ogra> perfect
<blkdg> hello, how fast does edubuntu PPC run on a G3 imac?
<blkdg> does anyone here use edubuntu PPC ?
<blkdg> Thanks PriceChild.
<PriceChild> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads for anyone else reading this (PMd blk after seeing a different channel)
#edubuntu 2008-06-26
<Jane_ux> hi every1
<Jane_ux> How can I lockdown the position of the icons in the desktop?
<Jane_ux> I am using gnome
<oblenob> I am using KDE
<Jane_ux> yep
<Jane_ux> i know in kde is possible
<Jane_ux> but in gnome???
<oblenob> KDE is awsome
<oblenob> I never used gnome
<ogra> i dont think thats possible with nautilus ... but you can tell nautilus to not manage the desktop and install something like idesk
<oblenob> cause KDE is too awsome to switch to gonome
<oblenob> of-course
<oblenob> I have never udes linux
<oblenob> only KUBUNTU!
 * ogra wonders what that was now :)
<Jane_ux> any usefull idea pls???
<ogra> did you see the line i posted ?
<Jane_ux> yep
<Jane_ux> so how can i tell nautilus not to manage the desktop?
<ogra> install gconf-editor, go to apps/nautilus and look for a key like "show_desktop" (not sure about the right name)
<ogra> uncheck that
<Jane_ux> ok
<ogra> then install idesk (there are some howtos out on the ubuntu wiki how to set it up properly (do a fulltext search for "idesk" on the wiki))
<ogra> and make sure it gets started in your gnome session
<ogra> it will replace the nautilus desktop with a fixed raster of icons you can put on it
<Jane_ux> ok i ll try that
<Jane_ux> thanks very much ogra
<Jane_ux> ok, 1st problem
<Jane_ux> I am using sabayon too
<Jane_ux> if i set the nautilus to dont show_desktop
<Jane_ux> i guess sabayon will av problems
<Jane_ux> ??!!
<ogra> no, i dont think so
<ogra> sabayon just makes a profile out of the gconf keys you set
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> the gconf-editor keys are mandatories???
<Jane_ux> or i must change it for every user??
<Jane_ux> or i must executed it as sudo?
<ogra> well, if you run gconf-editor through sudo, set a key, right click on it, you have points like "set as default" and "make mandatory" ... set both of these and it will work systemwide
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> just to be sure, idesk allows to lock the icons position??
<ogra> it has a fixed table
<ogra> like a raster on your desktop ... you can put icons into that raster ad they are not movable by the user
<Jane_ux> ok, i ll try it
<Jane_ux> i let u know how is it going
<Jane_ux> thanks very much
<ogra> :)
<Jane_ux> iam reading idesk wiki
<Jane_ux> the thing is i want to make a public pc, like a kiosk
<Jane_ux> do u know if is there any application to do it
<Jane_ux> it is better to use kdm??
<Jane_ux> kde?
<ogra> well, i have not much experience with KDE so i might be the wrong person to ask :)
<Jane_ux> in gnome im locking down everything manually, using sabayon, pessulus...
<Jane_ux> do you know any other application to manage the kiosk in gnome
<ogra> well, that wont be muc different with KDE, you wil have to use kiosktool like sabayon and do the lockdown there i think
<ogra> do you run that setup through ltsp ?
<Jane_ux> yep
<Jane_ux> i hope it ll work fine
<ogra> there is a doc in /usr/share/doc/ltsp-server/workstation (not really ubuntu (debian added that) but i can tell you the differences) tha describes how to change the thin client image to have a local desktop running with autologin
<ogra> its similar to what we do in ubuntu with the --kiosk switch to ltsp-build-client, but adds a ful desktop instead of runing firefox locally
<ogra> (whic is what our kiosk plugin does)
<Jane_ux> ok, really usefull, i ll have a look :)
<ogra> you will still have to do the lockdown manually though but only have to care for that one image
<ogra> and you need slightly more beefy clients since they run a ful desktop
<Jane_ux> ok
<ogra> (stndard ltsp ony runs X and dm the ltsp display manager)
<Jane_ux> but i ll try first to make the client run everything remotely
<ogra> *ldm
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> do u think
<Jane_ux> if i configure first the host computer with all the set up and lock donw things
<Jane_ux> and then i create the ltsp image, the clients will av the same configuration as the host
<Jane_ux> or i av to lock down everything again in the clients image??
<ogra> if you do this workstation thing from the doc above you wil have to do it again in the image
<ogra> if you use ltsp the standard way the changes you make to the server desktop will just apply
<Jane_ux> ouuug
<Jane_ux> ahhh nice to read d second line :)
<ogra> :)
<Jane_ux> i ll use d ltsp way
<Jane_ux> thanks again
<Jane_ux> anyway
<Jane_ux> where are you from??
<ogra> germany
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> im spanish but i live in uk, london
<ogra> ah, nice
<Jane_ux> ok, i am with d idesk thing now
<Jane_ux> do u work for ubuntu??
<ogra> yep
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> and r u here every day??
<ogra> yep ... usually
<Jane_ux> nice :)
<Jane_ux> its nice to know that here some1 can answer ur questions
<Jane_ux> usefully
<Jane_ux> :)
<ogra> well, i'm not alone there are 25 other people apart from us two here  ... most/many of the cn help even if i'm not around ;)
<Jane_ux> kooool
<ogra> but i'm probably the best resource though ...
<Jane_ux> lol :)
<ogra> <-- creator/maintainer of edubuntu ... and coder of the most parts of ltsp5
<Jane_ux> ok in september my company will need an edubuntu/ltsp consultant
<Jane_ux> i ll recomend u.. :)
<Jane_ux> would u be interested??
<ogra> heh, i sadly have a ton of other duties, but canonical offers services, i bet we can do something about that :)
<Jane_ux> :) u busy boy
<ogra> hehe :)
<Jane_ux> anyway, we keep in touch
<Jane_ux> and any quest i av, i ll contact u straigth away
<Jane_ux> so b ready... lol
<ogra> we're currently working with intel to get an edubuntu image going on their classmate PC, that eats most of my time
<Jane_ux> ok so u prefer big companies, i see
<Jane_ux> :)
<Jane_ux> anyway, nice to see that big companies as intel are working deeply with open source
<ogra> nah, i'm just a minion of the canonical management :) i do what they tell me :)
<Jane_ux> :)
<Jane_ux> are you allways ogra??
<Jane_ux> or are there more ogra???
 * ogra looks in the mirror ...
<Jane_ux> ..
<ogra> looks like it changed slightly the last 38  years .. but most of the time i feel like ogra, yes :)
<Jane_ux> :)
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> so we keep in touch
<ogra> ... and sometimes it feels like there are more ... :)
<ogra> sure :)
<Jane_ux> anyway I am working for a tiny spanish company
<Jane_ux> we implement client server arquitectures, and recently statr workin with ltsp
<Jane_ux> nice to see there is good support
<ogra> cool
<Jane_ux> ok come on
<ogra> we're having a good partnership with guadalinex going
<Jane_ux> ok
<ogra> i was in seville quite often the last years
<Jane_ux> kool
<Jane_ux> i live in north spain
<Jane_ux> but been in seville few times
<Jane_ux> nice place
<Jane_ux> okk come on
<Jane_ux> lets back to work
<Jane_ux> :)
<Jane_ux> heyyy
<Jane_ux> idesk av not a GUI isnt it?
<ogra> for configuration ? no i dont think so
<Jane_ux> ok
<ogra> i think the wiki describes how to configure it  ...
<Jane_ux> yep, really self explanatory, really complete, i am aving a read
<Jane_ux> but isnt there any other method to lock d icons, in a more straight way
<ogra> sadly nautilus is missing that
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> i ll use idesk then, thanks for ur time
<Jane_ux> cya around
<ogra> ciao :)
<ogra> RichEd, meet Jane_ux :)
<ogra> Jane_ux, RichEd is our educational programme manager at canonical
<Jane_ux> heyyy
<Jane_ux> niceeee
<Jane_ux> hi riched
<RichEd> hi Jane_ux
<RichEd> hi ogra :)
<Jane_ux> heyy
<ogra> if you need support, partnership or other stuff ralted to educational means, he is the person to talk to
<ogra> *related
<Jane_ux> ok nice to know that
<Jane_ux> i writte it down :)
<RichEd> where are you involved Jane_ux ?
<Jane_ux> we have a company, small one, which implement client server architectures
<Jane_ux> and as i told to ogra, we have started recently to work with ltsp
<Jane_ux> and ubuntu
<Jane_ux> heyyy ogra, i cannot uncheck the show_desktop key, even as sudo
<Jane_ux> should i change any permission???
<ogra> do you try that in sabayon ?
<Jane_ux> nope
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> strange, it should just work
<Jane_ux> but i ll try it
<RichEd> do you have education clients Jane_ux
<Jane_ux> it says: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path
<Jane_ux> not really education, though we work with edubuntu too
<ogra> yu are at /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop ?
<Jane_ux> we approach companies to implement ltsp machines
<Jane_ux> yep
<ogra> hmm, works fine here
<ogra> did you make anything readonly or did you lock down anything with pessulus that could cause that ?
<Jane_ux> okok
<Jane_ux> i guess so
<Jane_ux> the file access permissions in desktop as set to ---
<Jane_ux> may  they be read and write???
<ogra> they should, yes
<Jane_ux> omg, i cannot change the permissions
<Jane_ux> it come back to ---
<Jane_ux> dont know wats happend
<Jane_ux> folder permission in desktop are "create and delete files"
<Jane_ux> i can change all the keys except show_desktop
<Jane_ux> ok, i can uncheck it as a normal user, but not with sudo
<Jane_ux> heyy ogra, can u uncheck it as sudo??
<ogra> yes, thats what i tries
<ogra> *tried
<ogra> i suspect that either sabayon or a pessulussetting is responsible for you not being able to
<Jane_ux> yep i guess so, i ll av a look, thanks
<Jane_ux> now at least is uncheck it for my user
<Jane_ux> i set up idesk correctly
<Jane_ux> u said i av to tell the comp to make idesk control the desktop, how can i do that
<ogra> system->preferences->sessions
<ogra> add a new startup program
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> and command idesk, isnt it?
<ogra> i think so
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> last question
<Jane_ux> to lock the drag option
<Jane_ux> i just av to remove the line " Drag: left hold"
<Jane_ux> from .ideskrc???
<Jane_ux> never mind
<Jane_ux> i ll try that anyway
<Jane_ux> thanks again
<Jane_ux> :(
<Jane_ux> nothing
<Jane_ux> i dont know why i cant uncheck the show_desktop
<Jane_ux> i tried everything
<Jane_ux> i misconfigured something
<Jane_ux> i dont know what
<ogra> very likely
 * ogra doesnt know what either
<Jane_ux> any idea
<ogra> not really
<ogra> did you set any filesystem permissions manually on the commandline ?
<Jane_ux> maybe if sabayon is installed its overwrite the permissions??
<Jane_ux> from the commandline nop
<ogra> hmm, that might be, not sure
<Jane_ux> from nautilus yes, yesterday
<Jane_ux> but i changed everything again to the normal statate
<Jane_ux> do you have sabayon installed??
<ogra> nope
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> mayb its that
<Jane_ux> ok, im still lookin for show_desktop permissions
<Jane_ux> ogra, do you know where the show_desktop permissions are??
<Jane_ux> i tried everythin
<Jane_ux> not luck
<Jane_ux> hiya
<Jane_ux> ogra are you there??
<Jane_ux> any1
<Jane_ux> I cant change the gconf key app>nautilus>preferences>show_desktop
<Jane_ux> its says "This key is not writable"
<Jane_ux> any idea?? iam geting crazy with that
<ogra> Jane_ux, not really, sorry
<Jane_ux> ok
<Jane_ux> is there anyway to reset the system permissions to default??
<edgardo> algun docente por aqui?
#edubuntu 2008-06-27
<lanuser> Hello
<lanuser> Is there a command to find out if USB is running at full 2.0 speeds?
<tjmoore1993> Is this help section?
<Vego> Does anyone have a list of Ubuntu packages I need for playing MP3 files and DIVX movies? I need to install them offline to show some educational movies and podcasts.
<Vego> Either for 7.10 or 8.04.
<ogra> Vego, ah, thats your mail in ubuntu-users ?
 * ogra was just about to answer, but IRC is indeed better and faster to communicate :)
<ogra> the easiest is to pull ubuntu-restricted-extras and its dependencies from the archive, though that will also get you java, flash and some other components
<Vego> Orga: No, it's froma student.
<Vego> I'm helping him ask questions. :)
<Vego> Orga: PLease answer the email if you have time. You will be helping around 50 secondary schools in one of the worlds poorest nations, Zambia.
<Vego> I'm currently supervising the work of building up the suppurt-group knowledgebase to support Edubuntu-systems in Zambia.
<Vego> (Put I have jotted down your answer for review in my September course for the group)
 * Vego thanks orga.
<teh_dude> Hey can someone help me with a error?
#edubuntu 2008-06-28
<Jane_ux> hi every1
<Jane_ux> heyy ogra, are you there??
<Jane_ux> is there anyway to each time an user logout the home folder is restored to its initial state???
<Jane_ux> its for the use in an public machine, like a kiosk terminal
<Jane_ux> i guess i can create a script that creates the backup image(s) of the public user account(s).
<Jane_ux> and then write a boot script that restores the backup image(s) of the public user account
<Jane_ux> i am in the right way???
<Jane_ux> hi
<Jane_ux> I want to restore the public user home folder each time the computer reboots
<Jane_ux> i created the following script
<Jane_ux> #!/bin/sh # Restore script cd /home tar xvfz /home/restore_user.tar.gz
<Jane_ux> #!/bin/sh # Restore script cd /home tar xvfz /home/restore_guest.tar.gz
<Jane_ux> and i stored it in the /etc/init.d folder
<Jane_ux> i restarted the computer but it doesnt seem to work
<Jane_ux> any idea?
<Jane_ux> i must save the script as .sh file???
<Jane_ux> how can i execute an script when an ltsp user logou??
<Jane_ux> or at login
#edubuntu 2008-06-29
<snikedoodle35> I want to use Utorrent on my Ubuntu.  How do I do it?  Thanx
<Jane_ux> hi every1
<Jane_ux> i am working with LTSP and ubuntu, I did a LTSP network for a kind of a small public library
<Jane_ux> I want the terminal computer to restore the home folder each time the user logout
<Jane_ux> i made a simple script to delete and then copy the user home folder
<Jane_ux> i put the script it in the init.d, so the home folder is restored, but when the server is restarted
<Jane_ux> how can i do it when the terminal restart?? can i use the bashrc_logout or the /gmd/postsession/default??
<Jane_ux> sorry, when the terminal log out
<Jane_ux> any idea??
<Jane_ux> ﻿how can i execute a script when the client-terminal logout???
<Jane_ux> ﻿which is the log-out process in LTSP? Where can I place an script to be executed when logout?
<Jane_ux> Is anybody out there???
<Jane_ux> ﻿Where can I place a script to be executed in logout time in edubuntu(LDM)?
<Jane_ux> Hi
<Jane_ux> how can I execute a script when the client/thin user log in in ltsp??
<Jane_ux> ﻿ do u know if ltsp run rc2.d in ubuntu????
<Jane_ux> ﻿I placed a script there but it doesnt execute it??!! :(
<Jane_ux> why a script located in rc2.d is not executed when the thin client starts?? im using Ubuntu and LTSP
<Jane_ux> how to execute a script in logout in LDM????
<Grantbow> did you try #ubuntu yet?
<Nuba1> Grantbow: thats totally ltsp related, #ubuntu won't help
<Grantbow> how to handle an init script issue?  oh, for an LTSP client.  I have found that regardless of the issue it's amazing who is lurking or who has the background to solve problems quickly in that channel
<Grantbow> at least there are more people to speak with that might have a clue :-)
<Grantbow> rather than silence
<Grantbow> oh, or #ltsp has a channel, cool
<Jane_ux> ﻿If I use (copy) the same home folder for all the users, is gonna be any conflict or problem????
<Nuba1> use skeleton
<Jane_ux> skel nop, users already exits
#edubuntu 2009-06-22
<sbalneav> Evening all
<sbalneav> Morning all
<Ahmuck> http://photodictionary.giraffian.com/
<bencrisford> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 72 kB
<bencrisford> !info pessulus
<ubottu> pessulus (source: pessulus): lockdown editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 1200 kB
#edubuntu 2009-06-23
<pmatulis> can everything on the edubuntu add-on cd be installed by apt as a regular package?
<stgraber> pmatulis: yes
<pmatulis> stgraber: thanks, and what exactly gets installed with 'edubuntu-server' package?
<pmatulis> how does it differ from 'edubuntu-desktop'?
<stgraber> edubuntu-server installs moodle IIRC
<pmatulis> i see a lot of apache/php stuff as dependencies
<pmatulis> but then it just says it will install 'edubuntu-server' as well
<ogra> apache, php and postgresql are moddle deps
<pmatulis> ok, but what exactly what does 'edubuntu-server' give me?
<pmatulis> not ltsp stuff?
<ogra> nope
<dgroos> Hi All!
<dgroos> I've been working on making localapps work on my jaunty ltsp server the last few days.
<dgroos> perhaps it is working...
<dgroos> sounds like a strange question, but what test can I use to see if firefox is running as a localapp?
<dgroos> for example, the system monitor run on the server shows user mrg using 117.7 mb of memory, while sys mon run on client for this user shows mrg using 89.4 mb.  Does this tell me something?
<dgroos> hello?
<pmatulis> dgroos: just login to the client and issue the 'ps' command
<pmatulis> dgroos: if it's there it's there, if it's not it's not
<dgroos> pmatulis: Thanks!
<pmatulis> dgroos: glad to help
<dgroos> pmatulis: I do this and I see 2 pids, neither has to do w/firefox pid I don't think--I sure don't see the word, 'firefox' on the output at least--thus no localapp firefox?
<pmatulis> dgroos: if '$ ps ax | grep fire' doesn't give you anything then you're not running FF locally
<pmatulis> dgroos: how did you log in to the client?
<dgroos> pmatulis: I've got a client up in front of me so have logged into this machine and am typing the commands at a terminal on the thin client machine.
<pmatulis> dgroos: you've opened gnome-terminal you mean?
<dgroos> pmatulis: yes, I've opened up terminal in the GNOME desktop of the thin client (if that's what you mean)
<pmatulis> dgroos: ok, you need to realize that you're on the server in such a situation, not the client
<pmatulis> dgroos: you need to either access the console of the client or connect to it via SSH
<dgroos> pmatulis: right!  so how do I do either of these--a link to a useful background page would be great!
<pmatulis> dgroos: i recommend console for you right now, there are 2 ways, and the easiest is to simply add something like 'SCREEN_08 = shell' to the default section of your lts.conf file.  then reboot the client and access the console with Ctrl-Alt-F8
<alkisg> dgroos: run: `ltsp-localapps xterm`  in the terminal - it'll give a local xterm
<alkisg> Then, from the local xterm, run ps like pmatulis told you to see if firefox is running
<pmatulis> alkisg: nice, will try
<dgroos> alkisg: Thanks--I'm doing this and I get...
<pmatulis> alkisg: is that a jaunty-only thing?
<dgroos> 'grep fire
<pmatulis> dgroos: so FF is not running
<dgroos> alkisg and pmatulis: THANKS!  now I can try to figure out why it isn't and have a test to figure out if!
<alkisg> pmatulis: I think it's >= 8.10
<alkisg> dgroos: now try: ltsp-localapps firefox
<pmatulis> alkisg: that ltsp-localapps command rocks!
<alkisg> pmatulis: you don't get a root prompt, though; only a user shell
<dgroos> alkisg: hmmm, says command not found (did in the local xterm)
<alkisg> dgroos: no, do it in the terminal
<alkisg> (gnome-terminal, I mean)
 * pmatulis nods
<dgroos> alkisg: got it! did it. and it opened firefox...
<alkisg> dgroos: then you just need to put the lts.conf entry for localapps
<alkisg> DNS_SERVER=10.160.31.1 /  SEARCH_DOMAIN=ioa.sch.gr /  LOCAL_APPS_MENU=True
<alkisg> Modify to suit your needs
<alkisg> (that's on 3 seperate lines)
<dgroos> alkisg: thought I did that... I wasn't sure how to get the correct DNS_SERVER and SEARCH_DOMAIN info--that must be my problem...
<alkisg> dgroos: no, the LOCAL_APPS_MENU=True is enought to run firefox locally
<alkisg> The other ones are needed later on, when you start surfing :)
<alkisg> dgroos: upload your lts.conf to pastebin
<pmatulis> dgroos: are you running jaunty?
<dgroos> alkisg: will do-- pastebin is where?
<alkisg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dgroos> pmatulis: yes
<alkisg> ...and then paste the url here
<pmatulis> dgroos: maybe just read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPLocalAppsJaunty
<pmatulis> alkisg: sorry to cut in
<alkisg> pmatulis: don't worry I always do that, too, so I don't mind :)
<dgroos> pmatulis: thanks!  I've read it like the bible these last couple of days...
<dgroos> alkisg: question: which lts.conf, the one in the /opt/ltsp/i386_w_localapps/etc or /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386_w_localapps?
<alkisg> /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<alkisg> If there's another one there with a different name, it won't find it
<dgroos> alkisg: done!
<alkisg> dgroos: if you mean that you put it to pastebin, now you have to paste the URL here for us to see it
<dgroos> alksig: right! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202249
<alkisg> dgroos: you need a [Default] line on top
<dgroos> alkis: 1. you mean, just type the word, 'Default' on a line at the top? and 2. I've got an 'lts.conf' and 'lts.conf~' in this location.  Is this issue?
<alkisg> 1. No, I mean with the brackets:
<alkisg> [Default]
<alkisg> <and then follows the rest of the file>
<alkisg> 2. No, it's a backup that gedit did.
<dgroos> alkisg: OK now is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20224951
<dgroos> oops didn't paste right...
<dgroos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202251
<alkisg> dgroos: ok. Reboot the client and start firefox normally from the menus
<alkisg> ...and see if it runs ok
<alkisg> (don't logoff; reboot it)
<alkisg> (ehm, I mean, dont _just_ logoff)
<dgroos> alkisg: will do :-)
<dgroos> alkisg: Cool!  1 step at a time :) the firefox title bar says "Mozilla Firefox (on ltsp20)
<dgroos> alkisg: so now I need to do the NAT that I've read about?
<alkisg> dgroos: fine, you now have a local firefox :)
<dgroos> :)
<alkisg> dgroos: you have the classic 2 nic/2 switches ltsp setup?
<dgroos> alkisg: yes.
 * alkisg has to internationalize his sch-scripts project... they automatically do all of this
<dgroos> Well, 1 router and 1 switch...
<alkisg> Yeah ok the same thing
<dgroos> Yes? didn't get that last one?
<alkisg> I've started a project, called sch-scripts, and it can install firefox as a local app and also do the natting thing automatically, with a menu driven interface, but it's in Greek... :(
<alkisg> (and also a bunch of other staff...)
<alkisg> dgroos: have you modified your dhcpd.conf at all?
<dgroos> alkisg: wish I do Greek!
<dgroos> alkisg: I don't remember--I'll open it...
<alkisg> dgroos: upload to pastebin your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf and your /etc/network/interfaces
<dgroos> alkisg: will do.
<dgroos> alkisg: dhcp.conf at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202258 and...
<dgroos> alkisg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202260
<alkisg> dgroos: run these, they'll change your IP to 192.168.0.1 so that it matches dhcpd.conf - your net connection will get down for a few moments:
<alkisg> invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server stop
<alkisg> invoke-rc.d NetworkManager stop
<alkisg> invoke-rc.d networking stop
<alkisg> sed -i -e 's/192\.168\.0\.254/192.168.0.1/g' /etc/network/interfaces
<alkisg> invoke-rc.d networking start
<alkisg> invoke-rc.d NetworkManager start
<alkisg> invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server start
<dgroos> alkisg: Thanks!
<dgroos> alkisg: as root, right?
<alkisg> dgroos: yes
<alkisg> dgroos: then, run:
<alkisg> sed -i -e "s/^# By default this script does nothing\./# By default this script does nothing\.\n\niptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE/" /etc/rc.local
<alkisg> dgroos: and finally: sed -i -e 's/^[[:space:]]*##*[[:space:]]*net.ipv4.ip_forward[[:space:]]*=[[:space:]]*1/net.ipv4.ip_forward=1/' /etc/sysctl.conf
<alkisg> And you're done
<dgroos> alkisg: was doing this on my laptop via NX client and entered the second line above and... got disconnected :)
<alkisg> (08:02:07 μμ) alkisg: dgroos: your net connection will get down for a few moments
<dgroos> alkisg: so went back to server and continued w/third line and got message: "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0:
<alkisg> So if you only pasted half of it, it'll stay down... :(
<alkisg> dgroos: that's normal
<dgroos> OK... I'll carry on!
<dgroos> alkisg: arg! trying to save time/copy-paste and got myself into trouble...
<alkisg> dgroos: do you want me to put it to pastebin?
<dgroos> alkisg: Thanks--I can do it but first need to exit from issue... I'll explain:
<dgroos> alkisg: I typed: sed -i -e "s/^# By default this script does nothing\./
<dgroos> ...and then this automatically entered, leaving me a ">"
<dgroos> ... so I tried to type: exit, quit
<dgroos> and to no avail--still get the ">"
<alkisg> dgroos: press Ctrl+C to cancel the editing...
<alkisg> dgroos: you're typing this, not copy/pasting? Then I'd better tell you what to do, it'll be easier than writing all this
<dgroos> alkisg: good! I'll do and start over...  OK yes, I can't copy/paste as on different computers...
<alkisg> dgroos: if I put it to pastebin, can you get it from the other computer?
<dgroos> as long as my server can get on the 'net which it appears it can...
<alkisg> dgroos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202276/
<dgroos> alkisg: got it I'm just about to start line 9
<dgroos> alkisg: OK!  Thanks! and now I start thin client...
<alkisg> dgroos: well...
<alkisg> is it easy to reboot the server? if not, you'll need 2 lines more
<dgroos> alkisg: it is easy, not super quick but easy :-)  I'll do it...
<alkisg> ok... otherwise do: sysctl -p and: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<alkisg> I forgot to put them to pastebin
<dgroos> Sure--That's quicker...
<alkisg> (again, as root)
<dgroos> alkisg: says error: unable to open and preload file "and:"
<alkisg> dgros: two lines:
<alkisg> sudo sysctl -p
<alkisg> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<dgroos> I see :)
<dgroos> got it!
<alkisg> ok, reboot a client now
<alkisg> (it turns out it would be much simpler if I modified and gave you the whole script instead of only pasting parts of it :()
<dgroos> do you mean-- put all of the instructions into a shell script, then I would just run the script?
<alkisg> dgroos: yes, but I already have that script, and it has some failsafe checks also, the problem was that it displayed some messages in greek, that's why I pasted only parts of it... :(
<dgroos> alkisg: don't seem able to log into the client :(
<alkisg> dgroos: ah right there's another problem. Ah, those scripts...
<alkisg> You have to run:
<alkisg> sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys
<alkisg> sudo ltsp-update-image
<dgroos> Right!
<dgroos> alkisg: LaserJock recently proposed an idea about having a repository for useful scripts that many people have that could benefit others--seems like this is one that should be there--w/a translation or 2... :)
<alkisg> dgroos: yes, I also thought that was a great idea, I'll try to internationalize my scripts in the summer and we can upload any of them that seem worthy
<dgroos> Hmmm... it says 'port 2000 is already defined with /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img in inetd.conf   Taking no action.
<alkisg> dgroos: also normlal
<alkisg> Now reboot a client
<dgroos> alkisg: the thin client boots, goes to login screen, I try to login and it says: "No response from server, Restarting" and then the login screen refreshes...
<alkisg> dgroos: that's the ssh-keys problem, did you run those 2 commands?
<alkisg> (08:42:21 μμ) alkisg: sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys
<dgroos> alkisg: yes.  After typing that in, it asked for my sudo password, I typed it, hit return, and it went back to the prompt...
<alkisg> dgroos: Hmmm... I'm pretty sure it's the ssh keys problem. Change your lts.conf with this one, so that you can get a local shell on the terminal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202297/
<dgroos> pasted and saved this on the lts.conf file.  I'm not sure what to do now?
<alkisg> Now, reboot the client,
<alkisg> and when it boots, press Alt+Ctrl+F2
<alkisg> You'll get a local terminal. There, write:
<alkisg> ssh -l your-user-name server
<alkisg> If I'm right, it'll warn you about the ssh keys not being correct
<alkisg> Then, if you accept the modified ssh keys, and if you press Alt+Ctrl+F7, you'll be able to logon to the GUI
<dgroos> This did the trick!  I can log on!  Now for firefox test...
<alkisg> dgroos: what did it say about the ssh keys? That it doesn't know the keys, or that they were modified? Because that trick was a temporary only solution, the "permanent" solution is ltsp-update-sshkeys and ltsp-update-image...
<dgroos> alkisg: it said that it was an unknown host I believe...
<dgroos> (firefox still can't get to internet :(
<alkisg> dgroos: press alt+ctrl+f2 again, and see the gateway etc:
<alkisg> route -n
<alkisg> this shows the gateway
<alkisg> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> this shows the dns server
<alkisg> are these correct?
<dgroos> hmmmm client froze up, will reboot and do test...
<dgroos> client won't re-boot.  got to a blank screen and curser started to blink...  tried alt+ctrl+f2 and did nothing, also...
<dgroos> OK  i just tried to reboot client and it worked this time...
<dgroos> it is indeed different info...
<dgroos> cat /etc/resolv.conf says: domain gateway.2wire.net and search gateway.2wire.net and nameserver 192.168.3.1 and the client at route -n says...
<dgroos> for eth0 Destination 192.168.0.0 and Gateway is 0.0.0.0 and Genmask is 255.255.255.0 and Flags is U and Metric is 0 and Ref is 0 and on the second line...
<dgroos> for eth0 Destination 0.0.0.0 and Gateway is 192.168.0.0 and Genmask is 0.0.0.0 and Flags is UG and Metric is 0 and Ref is 0 Oh yeah, it says that Use was 0 for both lines.
<alkisg> dgroos: your gateway is wrong. It should be 192.168.0.1
<alkisg> dgroos: does your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf have "options routers 192.168.0.1"?
<dgroos> alkisg: alkisg: exactly...
<dgroos> shall I go to the router in my house and change to 192.169.0.1?
<alkisg> No no
<alkisg> router means the gateway
<alkisg> Upload your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to pastebin, please...
<dgroos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202320
<dgroos> alkisg: I really appreciate your help these few hours, now.  I totally understand if you have to get on with the rest of your life :-)  I can try to figure this out or ask others...
<alkisg> Hmm, other than "    filename "/ltsp/i386_w_localapps/pxelinux.0"; " it looks ok
<dgroos> I've got 2 chroots: the i386 and the copy where I'm trying local apps i386_w_localapps as per the directions on https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPLocalAppsJaunty
<alkisg> dgroos: erm, ok, that's a problem
<alkisg> E.g. when you did ltsp-update-sshkeys / ltsp-update-image, not both of the images were updated for the new IP
<alkisg> That's why even after the updating you had problems logging in
<alkisg> sudo ltsp-update-image -a i386_w_localapps
<alkisg> You need this one ^^^ to update
<dgroos> oops...
<dgroos> or should that be OOPS
<dgroos> sorry and I'll do it now...
<alkisg> But still, this doesn't answer why your gateway is wrong
<dgroos> I wonder...
<dgroos> there was a firefox bug fix where I had to add a script, here...
<dgroos> $ cat /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/init.d/chmod-resolv.sh
<dgroos> #! /bin/sh
<dgroos> chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf
<dgroos> and then run this command to add to the lts.conf file:
<dgroos> $ cat /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<dgroos> SEARCH_DOMAIN = ubuntu-ltsp5 || Change this for your own network
<dgroos> DNS_SERVER = 192.168.1.1  || Change this for your own network
<dgroos> RCFILE_01=/etc/init.d/chmod-resolv.sh
<dgroos> does this relate?
<dgroos> but I should say I added it to the i386_w_localapps lts.conf
<dgroos> OK--just updated the correct image and was able to log in :)
<alkisg> dgroos: put /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386_w_localapps/lts.conf to pastebin
<dgroos> started firefox browser, said it was running as a localapp, tried to open the tabs but couldn't, then quit
<alkisg> Your gateway is wrong; firefox won't work until you fix it
<dgroos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202341
<alkisg> dgroos: can you do this in a local terminal again?
<alkisg> route -n | grep ^0
<alkisg> Does it say 192.168.0.0 ?!!
<dgroos> I'll check... rebooting thin client...
<alkisg> No need for reboot
<dgroos> --I meant 'boot'
<dgroos> it says: 0.0.0.0     192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0     UG     0     0     0     eth0
<alkisg> dgroos: that's fine then...
<alkisg> The last time you said it was 192.168.0.0
<alkisg> dgroos: so, try to ping your dns server: ping 192.168.3.1
<dgroos> ping from the server?
<alkisg> no, from the local terminal on the client
<alkisg> Erm... that's where you ran the `route -n` command, right?
<dgroos> right!
<dgroos> and yes, it did ping!
<alkisg> Ehm, ok, now try: ping www.google.com
<dgroos> that worked as well.
<alkisg> ....ok, now try www.google.com on firefox
<alkisg> (all this pinging was done from the *local* terminal, right? not a gnome-terminal...)
<dgroos> correct.
<alkisg> So, does firefox work now?
<dgroos> firefox tries to go to site, unsuccessfuly for a while, then quits....
<dgroos> I wonder if it has anything to do with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LocalAppsResolvConf ?
<alkisg> No, if ping works from a local terminal then your resolv.conf is ok
<alkisg> Try to put this on firefox: http://74.125.39.104
<dgroos> hmmm... this time upon launching firefox I quickly closed up the different tabs before it quit, and now it works!!! :) :)
<dgroos> I think it might have been trying to load a flash video on one of the tabs and maybe ???
<alkisg> Heh... maybe it just needed a refresh...
<dgroos> I'd guess all of might? ;)
<dgroos> Thanks so much!!!
<dgroos> I want to record lots of these ideas andinfo for others to use...
<alkisg> You're welcome... you can put info on the wiki
<dgroos> I wonder, would it be better to put this info on my blog and reference to it with a 'note for newbies' on the wiki, or put the whole thing directly on the wiki page?  Any thoughts?
<dgroos> alkis and pmatulis too, thanks again :)  you keep the wheel turning... David
<pmatulis_> alkisg: nice session!
<alkisg> pmatulis_: nah, it would be much much shorter if I just translated my scripts to english :(
<alkisg> I tried to  make it faster, but it turned out for the worse
<sbalneav> Good evening all, from Brazil!
<bencrisford> hey sbalneav!
#edubuntu 2009-06-24
<sbalneav> Morning all, Day 1 of FISL
<bencrisford> !info gartoon
<ubottu> Package gartoon does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> !info sabayom
<ubottu> Package sabayom does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> !info sabayon
<ubottu> sabayon (source: sabayon): system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 117 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<bencrisford> !info atomix
<ubottu> atomix (source: atomix): puzzle game for building molecules out of isolated atoms. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<bencrisford> !info ltsp
<ubottu> Package ltsp does not exist in jaunty
<alkisg> !info ltsp-server
<ubottu> ltsp-server (source: ltsp): Basic LTSP server environment. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.65-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 98 kB, installed size 1092 kB
#edubuntu 2009-06-25
<BCM43> Is there a good list of the features of edubuntu that I would be able to give to teachers?
<Lns> BCM43: you might just want to show them the list of applications available with edubuntu
<Lns> http://www.edubuntu.org/applications/8.10 (for Edubuntu 8.10)
<BCM43> Lns: looks good, thanks
<Lns> BCM43: you're welcome =) let us know if you have any other questions
<BCM43> Lns: Acntully, have you ever installed edubuntu in a school enviroment?
<Lns> BCM43: I have installed many applications that Edubuntu uses, yes
<BCM43> Lns: how have teachers reacted. From the few that  I have installed it for, they seem to like it, and I am thinking about installing about 10 more.
<Lns> BCM43: reactions as far as what?
<BCM43> Lns: how well the switch went, whether they liked it, if it had what they needed.
<Lns> BCM43: well most of the sites I switched were going from Win2k to Ubuntu... best description is here: http://linux.com/news/enterprise/case-studies/16798-linux-makes-the-grade-in-california-schools
<Lns> Thought it doesn't say much about edubuntu apps specifically, it's essentially the same
<BCM43> thanks
<BCM43> I'm working on doing it in a nyc public school and I might write it up later.
<Lns> BCM43: awesome!
<Lns> BCM43: keep us updated, it's always nice to hear about successful installs. Are you doing LTSP on top of edubuntu as well?
<BCM43> Lns: not on about 3 hours a week I am not.  I do community service there for school, and go there on my own time sometimes, but this is not even a part time thing.
<BCM43> plus I would have to lean more about it as I don't know enough yet.
<Lns> BCM43: so how many systems are you going to install it on?
<BCM43> Lns: I have it on 5, we are getting 10 more of the same donated, and there are 5 on which I would like to install it but there is a bug in the bios and since the bios is locked down, only the Department of Education can update it, so I have to go through a lot to get that done.
<Lns> yikes
<Lns> that's pretty hardcore =)
<BCM43> Lns: dont get me started on the Department of Education in nyc. Windows only. Viruses going all over the place, and the school I am working at can no longer pay for a tech support person.
<BCM43> You know you need more money when a 16 year old is doing all your tech support as community service.
<Lns> BCM43: it's all too common, unfortunately. You would be doing the DoE a service by installing Linux on any of these systems and persuading them to learn how to use it
<Lns> With LTSP, administration is easier than Windows domain / roaming profile/etc stuff could ever be
<Lns> I'm sure you already know that though ;)
<BCM43> Yes
<BCM43> The only problem I am having is that there is some special management software that the special education teachers use that I need to find a way to get working on linux. I don't have time to teach them or set up a free version, and I'm not sure the computers can run a vm. I have to try out wine.
<Lns> what's the software?
<BCM43> iep pro
<Lns> hmm, looks web based - have you tried it in linux/firefox?
<BCM43> Lns: there is a special client that you need.
<Lns> ah
<Lns> Well, any moderately equipped server could handle a VM... I use VMWare myself, but there's also Virtualbox and KVM that apparently work very well too
<Lns> very little overhead to run a virtual server these days
<BCM43> ok. I would need to read up a bit on how to set it up first, but I will look into it.
<BCM43> Lns: I would love to switch them to this, but I have no idea if it is possible. I have tired both, and this is superior. http://iep-ipp.sourceforge.net/
<Lns> wow
<Lns> I've never heard of this software
<BCM43> this too need a server, and I have to keep in mind that the server room is the old projection room for the auditorium, with no windows and just a fan.
<BCM43> Lns: yea, they have a web demo and it seems really good.
<Lns> This is something that we might want to include in edubuntu
<Lns> if possible
<Lns> highvoltage, stgraber : ^^^
<BCM43> good idea. Development seems to have stagnated.
<BCM43> http://iep-ipp.marketplace.ca/src/launch.php
<Lns> maybe it "just works" =)
<BCM43> Lns: from the demo, it seems that way. I need to set up a server to test it with.
<BCM43> I also need more time. :)
<Lns> i hear ya
<Lns> I shouldn't even be here right now =p
<Lns> my first day trying to allocate time during the work day so i get more stuff done, and i'm behind schedule ;)
<BCM43> Lns: are you in this channel often? If not, could I have an email to keep you updated or ask questions?
<BCM43> Lns: well, don't let me take up your time.
<Lns> I'm here a lot, yeah - I'm in California
<Lns> No no, it's ok, I'm doing other stuff =)
<BCM43> Lns: ok, I will be back every so often with updates and questions.
<Lns> You can always ask questions here - if you want my e-mail though, its jerickson -at- logicalnetworking -dot- net
<Lns> I'm sure others would be able to answer some questions better than I could here though, so always check here first
<BCM43> ok
<BCM43> thank
<Lns> yw, good luck!
<alkisg> Has anyone got sabayon to work from sbalneav's PPA?
<dgroos> alkisg: I'm getting close to starting to test it.
<alkisg> For me, when I press the [Edit] button to edit a profile, it just hangs there...
<alkisg> I tried changing my UI to en_US to test if that was to blame, but nothing changed
#edubuntu 2009-06-26
<LaserJock> any Sugar people around?
<bencrisford> how can i get sent bugmail for just the edubuntu packages?
<Lns> Hey all
<Lns> Can anyone tell me anything about special education specific applications? Anyone using any out there that's open source?
<Lns> There's a whole lot of chatter in the USA regarding special education and revamping school technology to help special education...for instance, accessibility support
<bencrisford> Lns: What do you mean by "special"
<Lns> bencrisford, Special Education (In the US it means educating special needs students such as physical and mental retardation)
<bencrisford> ah ok
#edubuntu 2009-06-27
<out-of-hand> hi all... i wonder if i can get some help intsalling edubuntu on uuntu 9.04? im still a newbi to linux
<out-of-hand> hello?
<bencrisford> out-of-hand: Hey :)
<out-of-hand> hi , could u assist me please , im trying to setup edubuntu 9.04 on ubuntu 9.04 , for schools in South africa
<bencrisford> okay, you've downloaded and burnt a cd?
<bencrisford> out-of-hand: ?
<out-of-hand> yeah , i download the ISO, made it a cd, then poped it into my drive , i get
<out-of-hand> a option box saying install cd
<out-of-hand> i then select education desktop . in ad/ remove programs... then i select
<out-of-hand> education desktop for ubuntu
<out-of-hand> i get the following mesage  "Cannot install 'edubuntu-desktop'
<out-of-hand> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'edubuntu-desktop' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<out-of-hand> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict."
<bencrisford> when you enter the CD, it should give you a pop-up menu
<bencrisford> with a few options: Start Add-On Installer should be there
<bencrisford> select that
<bencrisford> if that doesnt work, we'll try synaptic
<out-of-hand> i did ... thats where i get to add / remove programs window
<bencrisford> oh ok
<bencrisford> !info edubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component main, is optional. Version 1.70 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bencrisford> out-of-hand: Try opening Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<out-of-hand> ok ... let me do so .
<bencrisford> and typing: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<bencrisford> it should tell you what it wants to remove, and give you the choice whether to do so or not
<out-of-hand> this is whjat it tells me ...
<out-of-hand> Reading state information... Done
<out-of-hand> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<out-of-hand> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<out-of-hand> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<out-of-hand> or been moved out of Incoming.
<out-of-hand> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<out-of-hand> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<out-of-hand>   edubuntu-desktop: Depends: khelpcenter4 but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: gobby but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: scribus but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-preschool but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-primary but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-secondary but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-tertiary but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand> E: Broken packages
<out-of-hand> i have just re installed ubuntu , and tried this again ... can seem to pass this /
<bencrisford> try running: sudo apt-get update
<bencrisford> then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<out-of-hand> ok just done the " sudo apt-get upgrade"
<out-of-hand> seems to be intsalling something .
<bencrisford> try this again after thats done - sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<out-of-hand> i will ... ill keep u posted ..
<out-of-hand> wher u from nencrisford?
<bencrisford> UK
<out-of-hand> nice :) cold there ? here in  Sa its freeezing
<bencrisford> not too cold
<bencrisford> its a really nice day today actually
<bencrisford> its summer over here you see, am i right in thinking its winter for you guys?
<out-of-hand> :) thats cool . my cuz moved  there , and yeah lol .. was about to write exactly what u said about ur summer our winter :)
<out-of-hand> when it gets hot .. SA really gets hot ... sticky and humid.  SA has recently lost  spring and autum ., only have 2 seasons .. winter and summer .. oddly
<out-of-hand> 45% done
<out-of-hand> hiow did u get into linux ?
<bencrisford> dunno really
<bencrisford> just did
<out-of-hand> :) what do u enjoy most about it if i may ask ? ...
<bencrisford> freedom i guess
<out-of-hand> yeah ,,, that i have to agree with u ... i love the freedom :)
<bencrisford> and all the OSS thats so easy to install
<bencrisford> powerful too
<out-of-hand> the way it looks ... the way it feels ...
<bencrisford> and i learn so much with linux
<bencrisford> like at the shell prompt..
<bencrisford> and its the first time ive *really* got into programming and scripting
<bencrisford> apache too, its so much easier on linux
<bencrisford> and vi :)
<out-of-hand> im trying to aswel.. just dunno where to start , im having a deal with some powerful people in sa about educating , and i wanna install this ubuntu and ed ubuntu on the pc. for the teachers and students to use ... they like the concept... i love the challenge and love installing linux :)
<out-of-hand> apache ?  VI  ?
<bencrisford> apache is a web server software
<bencrisford> vi is a text editor
<bencrisford> vim is vi-improved
<bencrisford> its like emacs
<out-of-hand> oh :) nice ... i used to run a ISP . would like to see how apache works :_
<out-of-hand> its just finished . its unpacking ...
<out-of-hand> i read up a liuttle about running a server side for teachers and work station for pupils ... do i have to do this ?
<bencrisford> out-of-hand: I dunno, im not really an expert
<out-of-hand> its just instaling
<out-of-hand> ok .. done ... gimmi 2 secs
<bencrisford> i g2g for a bit, when its done do: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<out-of-hand> this is the error
<bencrisford> ok
<out-of-hand> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<out-of-hand> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<out-of-hand> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<out-of-hand> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<out-of-hand> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<out-of-hand> freedom@freedom-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<out-of-hand> [sudo] password for freedom:
<out-of-hand> Reading package lists... Done
<out-of-hand> Building dependency tree
<out-of-hand> Reading state information... Done
<out-of-hand> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<out-of-hand> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<out-of-hand> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<out-of-hand> or been moved out of Incoming.
<out-of-hand> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<out-of-hand> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<out-of-hand>   edubuntu-desktop: Depends: khelpcenter4 but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: gobby but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: scribus but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-preschool but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-primary but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-secondary but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                     Recommends: ubuntu-edu-tertiary but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand> E: Broken packages
<out-of-hand> :(
<out-of-hand> :'(
<bencrisford> ok
<bencrisford> try installing the packages seperately
<bencrisford> sudo apt-get install gobby ...
<out-of-hand> where on . add and remove ?
<bencrisford> sudo apt-get install scribus  ...
<bencrisford> (without the ... by the way, thats just there to make it clearer)
<bencrisford> you know how to use apt-get install?
<out-of-hand> sort of .. very roughly .. i tryd sudo apt-get install gobby    i get the following
<out-of-hand> Building dependency tree
<out-of-hand> Reading state information... Done
<out-of-hand> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<out-of-hand> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<out-of-hand> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<out-of-hand> or been moved out of Incoming.
<out-of-hand> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<out-of-hand> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<out-of-hand>   gobby: Depends: libnet6-1.3-0 (>= 1:1.3.4-0) but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>          Depends: libobby-0.4-1 but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>          Depends: libxml++2.6-2 (>= 2.24.0) but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand> E: Broken packages
<out-of-hand> any idea?
<bencrisford> out-of-hand: Ive got an idea sure
<bencrisford> but i really need to go
<bencrisford> ill be back in 5 minutes
<out-of-hand> ok :)
<bencrisford> and ill write you a script to sort it
<out-of-hand> thanks i appreciate ur help alot
<bencrisford> back
<out-of-hand> cool
<out-of-hand> :)
<out-of-hand> any ideas ?
<out-of-hand> bencrisford
<bencrisford> im writing a script for you now
<out-of-hand> oh ":)
<bencrisford> out-of-hand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204907/
<bencrisford> ok
<bencrisford> copy that script into text editor
<bencrisford> and save it as edubuntu-pre-install
<bencrisford> or something like that
<bencrisford> then to run it, open terminal and type: bash edubuntu-pre-install
<bencrisford> or whatever you called it
<out-of-hand> ok i copied it , how do i put it into a text editor ?
<bencrisford> applications> accessories> text editor
<bencrisford> and paste it
<bencrisford> then save it as edubuntu-pre-install
<out-of-hand> freedom@freedom-desktop:~$ bash edubuntu-pre-install
<out-of-hand> bash: edubuntu-pre-install: No such file or directory
<bencrisford> you saved the script as edubuntu-pre-install yeah?
<out-of-hand> yeah
<bencrisford> in your home directory?
<out-of-hand> saved to Location (File system )
<bencrisford> run this:  cd /
<bencrisford> then: bash edubuntu-pre-install
<out-of-hand> still same thing ... still comes up cant find it
<bencrisford> well copy the script into your home directory
<bencrisford> into /home/freedom
<bencrisford> then: cd ~
<bencrisford> then: bash edubuntu-pre-install
<out-of-hand> it is in my home directory
<bencrisford> check the file name
<bencrisford> and that stuff
<out-of-hand> let me try again ... gimmi 2 secs
<out-of-hand> ok .. done
<out-of-hand> its running ur script
<out-of-hand> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<out-of-hand>   ubuntu-edu-tertiary: Depends: kalzium but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                        Depends: kmplot but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                        Depends: kstars but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                        Depends: ktouch but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                        Depends: kturtle but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                        Depends: marble but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                        Depends: qcad but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand>                        Depends: step but it is not going to be installed
<out-of-hand> E: Broken packages
<out-of-hand> Success!  All packages re-installed.
<out-of-hand> freedom@freedom-desktop:~$
<out-of-hand> man ... this is frustrating
<bencrisford> just remove ubuntu-edu-tertiary
<bencrisford> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-edu-tertiary
<out-of-hand> Package ubuntu-edu-tertiary is not installed, so not removed
<out-of-hand> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<bencrisford> ugh :(, i dunno
<bencrisford> but i gotta go again
<bencrisford> back soon
#edubuntu 2009-06-28
<sbalneav> Morning edubuntuland
<bencrisford> mornin sbalneav
<bencrisford> !info terminal
<ubottu> Package terminal does not exist in jaunty
<out-of-hand> hi all. i have recently installed edubuntu on a disk the ISO. im having a problem that i tried this on two pc's and both have the same issue , i insert the cd (edubuntu) the box pops up that say install add ons , and i select it, it take me to add and remove " i checked my repository's and i checked that my "third software party's" has infact got the cdrom device in it . and selected , thus there's an error, i then unselect the box, and remove the cdrom 
<out-of-hand> the error i get is "Cannot install 'edubuntu-desktop'
<out-of-hand> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'edubuntu-desktop' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<out-of-hand> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict."
<asanchez> out-of-hand, are you trying to install edubuntu addon cd over an ubuntu fresh install?
<out-of-hand> Asanchez?
<asanchez> hi
<out-of-hand> please read up
<out-of-hand> is it possible the MD5sum is corrupt when i downloaded it ?
<bencrisford> hey out-of-hand
<bencrisford> sorted the install yet?
<out-of-hand1> hi , can someone please assist me install edubuntu 9.04 on ubuntu 9.04?
<bencrisford> hello again out-of-hand1
<out-of-hand1> man this confusing me
<dgroos> Hi All!
<dgroos> I'm working to install and test Sabayon per sbalneav request--Thanks sbalneav and LaserJock for your work on this.
<dgroos> I'm not getting too far...
<dgroos> There don't seem to be any user profile's to modify.
<dgroos> Also, the User Profile Editor keeps crashing, but that may be because it's trying to edit a blank profile.
<dgroos> Any help?
<dgroos> OK...
<dgroos> I've got a different question
<dgroos> How do you add java to a localapp running jaunty?
<dgroos> This page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/Java6PluginHardyInstallandFix tells how to install in hardy but not jaunty and not localapp
#edubuntu 2010-06-28
<bencrisford> !info tcl
#edubuntu 2010-06-29
<mj8741> Hi all: just installed Edubuntu - getting this upon startup: 15.264138 nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1: Error probing SMB1.  computer seems to work ok though.  any ideas?
<mj8741> ok, nobody knows about his one... guess I'll figure it out...
<Feynman> Can someone point me towards a guide to whitelisting websites for an edubuntu box?
 * Feynman is entirely inexperienced
<Lns> Feynman: I don't thnk there is a built-in content filter in Edubuntu, is there?
<Feynman> Oh.  That would be good news.
<Lns> You can probably just install DansGuardian on it though!
<Lns> Feynman: is this a standalone PC or on a network with a bunch of other systems?
<Feynman> Standalone.
<Feynman> I just want to make a box my kid sister can use, and get off of the computers we need to watch her on.
<alkisg> Adblock also works for some cases...
<Lns> Might wanna look at the results here, too: http://www.google.com/search?q=firefox+whitelist+addon&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
<Lns> hrmm, /me thinks a simple add-on to Firefox would be a good edition to Edubuntu default installation.. http://procon.mozdev.org/doc/help-en.htm looks nice
 * alkisg didn't even remember to ask if there was a meeting... :)
<dgroos> Right!  I had planned on it today but...
#edubuntu 2010-06-30
<mj8741> does anyone know a good programming language that would be good to start 10 year old's on? thanks
<dgroos> I've got a functioning edubuntu/LTSP system!  I'm in the process of updating and customizing it for my classroom.
<dgroos> I just did a sudo apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade and...
<dgroos> I haven't actually committed the dist-upgrade as I saw it was going to install linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic and I'm wondering if that is stable or not--I want to stick with stable.
<dgroos> a google search gave info but I'm not sure how to interpret it.
<dgroos> Should I finish up and have those linux image/header etc. installed?
<dgroos> well, gonna go for it...
<alkisg> Lns, I think we could use a wiki-admin member in edubuntu, that has permission to edit / move wiki pages, so that we don't have to ask at #ubuntu-doc to move e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSPKarmicLocalAppsFirefox to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPLocalAppsKarmic...
<alkisg> How would you feel to apply for that? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-doc-wiki-admins (I'll be doing my phd for the next 2 years, so I don't think I should apply myself...)
<Lns> alkisg: I'd like to, though not sure how much time I could devote to revamping it - isn't Edubuntu wiki different than ubuntu LTSP one?
<alkisg> I don't think so
<alkisg> Wiki admins have access to the whole wiki site
<alkisg> I'm not talking about editing pages - we can already do that
<alkisg> But if someone wants to rename e.g. UbuntuLTSP/trunking to UbuntuLTSP/bonding, he'll have to go through #ubuntu-doc now
<alkisg> (2 times I tried there, no response - but they did respond about the wiki-admins team)
<alkisg> So it'll only involve quick renames/moves, nothing much...
<Lns> I can do that
<Lns> I actually enjoy things like that =p
<alkisg> That's why I thought of you ;)
<Lns> haha
<Lns> sure i'll go fill it out
<alkisg> I think maybe you should also tell them that you only want to help in maintaining the edubuntu pages (as a member of the edubuntu council), so that they don't expect you to help in other namespaces :D
<Lns> we'll see how it goes ;) just joined the Ubu Doc Contributors team
<alkisg> Hey, you're fast :)
<Lns> no time like the present!
<Lns> K I'm on their mailing list now too, I'll monitor it a bit and get used to how things work then apply for wiki-admin
#edubuntu 2010-07-01
<anqiCN__> edubuntu &qimo which is the better?
<alkisg> anqiCN__: they target different groups, so it depends on your needs
<anqiCN__> what is different?
<abhi_nav> :)
<vijay> how to install edubuntu add-on in ubuntu 10.04
<vijay> anybody help :)
<FoolsRun> hi, is anyone here? I have a simple install question
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FoolsRun> The Edubuntu installer is not recognizing an existing LVM partition on the server I wish to install it on. The existing LVM partition contains an old Fedora installation that I'd like to dual boot, at least for the short term. Can I make the installer see and partition LVM?
<alkisg> FoolsRun: edubuntu uses the same installer (ubiquity) as ubuntu, so you'll have better support if you ask that at #ubuntu
<FoolsRun> alkisg: I've been asking for an hour in there and nobody's acknowledged my question. Thought I might have better luck here. I'll try there again, I guess.
<alkisg> FoolsRun: I know the alternate CD recognises LVM, but I'm not sure about the desktop cd (=edubuntu/ubuntu)
<FoolsRun> alkisg: yeah, and there isn't an Alternate CD for Edu, right?
<alkisg> No, but you can install edubuntu-desktop after the installation
<FoolsRun> mostly I'm concerned about the integrity of my existing Fedora install. I don't want to bork it while trying to get the disk partitioned.
 * alkisg experience with LVM was just formatting a system that had LVM on it, to replace it with a normal partitioning scheme :D
<FoolsRun> I'd like to just convert the partition that's there, but I doubt I could do that out from under Fedora
<alkisg> If you have some other disk to use for backup, a tar/untar would suffice, I guess
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
 * alkisg has tried cloning with tar and it worked fine
<FoolsRun> yeah, no other disk readily available
#edubuntu 2010-07-02
<FoolsRun> Hi, I installed Edubuntu today on a server using the "whole hard disk" option and I don't seem to get a GRUB menu at boot. Is it possible it wasn't installed? The machine boots (mostly, it seems to fail to boot every second time)
<Lns> FoolsRun: interesting
<Lns> Have you held down CTRL during boot to see if the menu comes up then?
<Lns> Grub2 requires that
<FoolsRun> Lns: I haven't. I'm not near the machine anymore, but I'll give that a shot.
<Lns> weird how it won't boot every second time though
<FoolsRun> The machine seems to get stuck at a blinking cursor every second boot
<Lns> i had that issue a while back on a server with 2 identical hard disks in it
<FoolsRun> (well, first and third out of four total)
<Lns> i was dd'ing them for backup and it would freak out because of the duplicate UUIDs
<FoolsRun> This server has a single RAID volume. 3 physical drives.
<Lns> hmm
<FoolsRun> I told the LiveCD to "use whole drive" when it installed
<FoolsRun> It saw it as a single volume, identified it as RAID, I assumed it would work
<Lns> FoolsRun: hardware raid card?
<FoolsRun> yes
 * Lns doesn't see the prob with that, though grub is weird 
<FoolsRun> Weird enough to work every other time?
<Lns> sure
<Lns> well
<Lns> i mean, it's happened to me before too, so... =p
<Lns> i guess i just don't know the answer so i think it's weird
<FoolsRun> the every other boot thing, or the blinking cursor thing?
<Lns> both ;)
<Lns> sorry gotta run!
<Lns> good luck
<FoolsRun> thanks
<ajmetal87> Is this a ubuntu help channel? I have a basic question i'm sure anyone with intermediate Ubuntu expierence can answer.
<HedgeMage> ajmetal87: the ubuntu help chan is #ubuntu -- this is #edubuntu which is more edu-focused.
<ajmetal87> Appreciated.
#edubuntu 2010-07-03
<winli> ask
<winli> i got black screen when logged into edubuntu using kde
<winli> i installed edubuntu from dvd (I386)
<winli> any clues?
<winli> anybody using kde with edubuntu?
<Lns> kedubuntu?
<Lns> or possibly kdeedubuntu
#edubuntu 2010-07-04
<bencrisford> highvoltage: you've arrived!  congratulations :)
<bencrisford> if thats the right word... :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: heh, I guess :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: meetings back to normal now then?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, technically it's just one of them that's been cancelled (the other one we kind of forgot about)
<highvoltage> or two, maybe, the two weeks have just been a blur :)
<highvoltage> but things should back to normal or even better now
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok lol, it feels like ages since weve had a meeting to me :/, but that just might be because ive been kind of inactive these past few weeks also
<bencrisford> and even better - yay :D
<highvoltage> yeah my internet connection is more than double as fast as my old one and I don't have to pay per GB, so syncing isos/repositories/etc won't be so much of an issue :)
<bencrisford> thats cool :)
<bencrisford> how was your travelling?  I imagine there were lots of people travelling home after the footie?
#edubuntu 2011-06-27
<jwash> hi everyone, can someone assist me getting my workspace situation corrected? i have enabled 4, but I can't switch between them. I do have the workspace switcher enabled and showing, but it only shows one workspace.
#edubuntu 2011-06-28
<alkisg> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
#edubuntu 2011-06-29
<highvoltage> anyone around for an edubuntu meeting?
<stgraber> nope
<stgraber> (leaving for food + beer now)
<highvoltage> have fun stgraber
<highvoltage> I'll just send an e-mail to the list(s) with current status and todo items, I think that will be best for now
<stgraber> highvoltage: wow, so you didn't have anyone for the meeting at all?
<highvoltage> stgraber: nope, me and marc were both busy too so it wasn't worth it
#edubuntu 2011-07-01
<wlee> hello, i recently installed edubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 11.04 system and on restart whenever I try to log on via gui, I get a msgbox that says "no valid session found". I googled this and have yet to find anything helpful. looking at the syslog, the last message reads "gnome-session[1986]: Gtk-CRITICAL: IA__gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed".
<wlee> no matter which desktop i choose, unity 2d, ubuntu, ubuntu-classic, I get this message every time
<wlee> has anyone seen this before?
<rhce7320> I have just done an upgrade of an Edubuntu LTSP system ^ have broken the PXE boot stage.  I wireshark, I see tftpd return the error "...TFTP	Error Code, Code: Access violation, Message: Forbidden directory\000"
<rhce7320> The PXE stack gets a successful DCHP config before this.
#edubuntu 2011-07-02
<dgroos> Good evening/morning alkisg.
<alkisg> Hi dgroos, how are you?
<dgroos> Pretty early for you?
<dgroos> Good :)  and you?
<dgroos> 6:00 AM?
<alkisg> Yeah my wife was leaving on a trip and I woke up to say bb :)
<dgroos> Nice.
<dgroos> I've got a quick question-- are you planning on running natty in your classrooms next year or 10.04?
<alkisg> Here, teachers support the computer labs. So we need something stable, and with known problems/workarounds. So we're sticking to LTS releases...
<alkisg> We also have a PPA in case some backports are needed, which are not provided officially by ubuntu
<alkisg> If I were to use 10.04, I'd use 11.10 instead, even on beta, it would have a cleaner upgrade path to LTS
<dgroos> OK, that was the sense I had gotten from you--that there is nothing ultra-compelling about natty.
<alkisg> (ah forgot here schools open on September, close to oneiric release)
<alkisg> It depends on people's needs. But here most labs won't even run Unity-3D
<dgroos> here too.
<dgroos> and Unity-3D doesn't do much on fat clients I'd guess?
<alkisg> So the only changes visible to teachers, would be firefox 4 instead of 3.6 and libreoffice instead of openoffice
<alkisg> It would work like if locally installed, i.e. on cards that support 3D
<dgroos> OK--still working on defining the boundaries of fat clients.
<dgroos> Can one put ff 4 on the LTS?
<alkisg> Also in newer versions package "prism" was dropped, and we need that for our edu apps. That would be another drawback to use >= 11.04. We'll try to upgrade our edu packages for 12.04, to use something else instead of prism.
<alkisg> I think so. But it breaks some extensions from the repositories.
<alkisg> Also LTS releases get newer kernels more easily
<alkisg> For each version of ubuntu, its kernel is backported to the last LTS release
<alkisg> So very new labs with sandy bridge will eventually work well on lucid, but not on natty
<dgroos> That's a big advantage of LTS I hadn't known.
<alkisg> Of course you can use a kernel ppa on 11.04 and get a newer kernel. It's just not supported officially.
<dgroos> OK, I'm headed to bed soon but I've wanted to ask your thoughts on that for a while...
<dgroos> thanks.
<dgroos> Have a great day!
<alkisg> You're welcome - but remember those are just my thoughts
<alkisg> Don't rely on them too much, see your own needs
<alkisg> Good night :)
<rhce7320> I have use the online upgrade to upgrade 8.04 to 10, but have ended up with a bricken pxe boot.  My experience is freebsd/Centos, so I'm progressing slowly.  Has somebody had experience in debugging tftp  error code 2 (access violation in wireshark)?
<rhce7320> In wireshark, I see a successful DHCP dialogue, a successful arp (server gets client mac), tftp read request, tftp error, sucessful arp (client gets server mac).
<stgraber> highvoltage: doh, edubuntu-live got automatically demoted to universe
<stgraber> highvoltage: thereby breaking the translation import
<stgraber> highvoltage: so alpha-2 will be shipping without translations for the edubuntu-specific installer steps (again)
<stgraber> highvoltage: I poked cjwatson so it gets moved back to main and added to whatever list it should be on to avoid another demotion
#edubuntu 2011-07-03
<jwash> i'm looking for a way to add workspaces other than the workspace switcher. mine doesn't have the option to add workspaces.
<highvoltage> stgraber: d'oh
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok I'll update that on our roadmap page too (I previously marked it as don)
<highvoltage> stgraber: btw, still having jabber problems? I assumed you were just off-line or afk
<highvoltage> jwash: are you using compiz?
<jwash> highvoltage: nope, i need the cfg file entry
<stgraber> highvoltage: edubuntu-live is back in main
<stgraber> highvoltage: pushed a new edubuntu-live and edubuntu-artwork. Setting unity as the default (3d + 2d depending on hardware) and offering fallback as an installer option.
<stgraber> highvoltage: on upgrade systems will keep whatever they have set in gdm and transition based on upstream code (so upgrade will need testing ...)
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'm not yet sure of whether we should have them upgrade to unity or upgrade to the fallback session when coming from natty
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'm quite tempted to have them upgrade to fallback in that case as it'd give them a similar desktop. At the same time it'd be inconsistent with a default edubuntu 11.10 install...
#edubuntu 2012-06-26
<stgraber> highvoltage: you're aware the archive is supposedly frozen right? (just noticed the edubuntu-artwork upload)
<highvoltage> stgraber: oops, in the back of my head I knew but it didn't register at the time of upload :)
#edubuntu 2012-06-27
<Gr3mlin> hay all, need some help
<Gr3mlin> running a minecraft server (java) cause the server to go into full load, (blew crap up) and checked CPU usage. notice it only gets to 50% so im wondering if its because its not using both cores of the CPU?
<highvoltage> hey Gr<tab>
<highvoltage> I guess he has gremlins.
<highvoltage> *badish*
<mikubuntu> how come ever since i added the edubuntu packages to my desktop, i get asked for wireless passkey every time i boot up
<mikubuntu> since i added edubuntu packages to my laptop, i have to enter authentication for wireless every time i boot up.  anybody else have this problem?
<mikubuntu> since i added edubuntu packages to my laptop, i have to enter authentication for wireless every time i boot up.  anybody else have this problem?
<highvoltage> stgraber: "[stgraber] Move all the langpacks the non-english to /pool and have them install when opening the user session:" <- that one is done, isn't it?
<highvoltage> miku<tab>
<stgraber> highvoltage: half of it is done
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok, marking it INPROGRESS then
<highvoltage> stgraber: I guess I should remove the mention of arm on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2 then?
<highvoltage> (I did say that it's not part of the alpha2, but it actually just makes it seem more irrelevant to mention)
<highvoltage> (then again, it kind of seems nice in terms of status updates. meh.)
<highvoltage> stgraber: so what was the verdict on alternate images? are they staying around for 12.10?
<stgraber> highvoltage: they'll go away if ubiquity can do the same thing as di's partman
<stgraber> highvoltage: well, you can certainly mention that our packages now work on arm
<highvoltage> stgraber: ah yes, that's a nice way to put it
<highvoltage> stgraber: I can't think of any major/weird/noteworthy bugs or problems we have so far. any that comes to mind?
<highvoltage> I guess if I were pedantic I could mention that it still says 12.04 LTS at some places
<stgraber> highvoltage: nope, haven't found anything broken and I don't think we should list out of date artwork in the release notes
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok so it was just my gpxe that was screwy, ltsp does indeed work fine for me too
<stgraber> good to hear :)
<alkisg> s/gpxe/ipxe/ :)
<highvoltage> (yeah I should probably switch to ipxe)
#edubuntu 2012-06-28
<ychouchane> hello
<ychouchane> Someone can help me to configure Edubuntu
<ychouchane> to use it like a TSE
<ychouchane> because now u need tow ethernet card, but i have only one card and i want my user connect on edubuntu like tse ?
<ychouchane> thanls to u
<ychouchane> can u have forum to help us please?
<ychouchane> \join #ltsp
<ychouchane> sorry
<highvoltage> ychouchane: in the installer you can choose your primary card, you just have to confirm that you actually want to use it
<ychouchane> highvoltage, i think i have choose my eth0
<ychouchane> but i give his adress ip
<ychouchane> and we can connect on the network
<ychouchane> highvoltage, i have start my edubuntu 12.04 server
<ychouchane> can u explain how i can configurer this please ?
<highvoltage> ychouchane: what's the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file? that's where your network settings are configured.
<alkisg> highvoltage: btw we have some python code in sch-scripts that creates a static network connection using the dbus interface of network-manager, do you think edubuntu could use something similar?
<alkisg> (in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections)
<ychouchane> highvoltage, -> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/406/ychatychouchanefreenode.jpg/
<highvoltage> alkisg: I was actually wondering if we could do something more network-managery
<highvoltage> ychouchane: ok, so with that you should have LTSP, but no other network access right?
<highvoltage> ychouchane: did you usually have eth0 configured with dhcp?
<ychouchane> no
<ychouchane> i have an other dhcp
<ychouchane> and i can change it by edubuntu
<alkisg> highvoltage: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk/view/head:/sch-scripts/ip_dialog.py and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk/view/head:/sch-scripts/ip_dialog.ui
<alkisg> And a picture of it running, ts.sch.gr/wiki/File:Ip_dialog.png
<ychouchane> i need the other dhcp
<ychouchane> but i want connect other machine to the ltps edubuntu
<highvoltage> ychouchane: ok, when you install ltsp on edubuntu, it also sets up a dhcp server
<ychouchane> to do that i need my ltps edubuntu don't be a dhcp server just a ltps
<ychouchane> we don't have choice, edubuntu have a dhcp server by default ?
<highvoltage> ychouchane: yes... if you chose ltsp on the installer
<highvoltage> ychouchane: you can disable it by:
<highvoltage> ychouchane: sudo service isc-dhcp-server stop
<highvoltage> ychouchane: sudo mv /etc/init/isc-dhcp-server /etc/init/isc-dhcp-server.disabled
<highvoltage> ychouchane: to get the info that you need to add to your other dhcp server, you could check the /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf file
<highvoltage> I *think* there's a section in the LTSP manual for using an external dhcp server
<ychouchane> highvoltage, i think i dont understand wath exactly is ltps
<ychouchane> i think i compar it by a windows server tse
<ychouchane> system
<ychouchane> so why u need a dhcp to use ltps
<ychouchane> i want some client with boot with other dcp but connect on my edubutun to use application o it
<highvoltage> ychouchane: so, with ltsp, a machine boot over the network without requiring any hard disk or local media
<highvoltage> ychouchane: so you need to run dhcp in order to provide information like what the machine's IP address is, where to get a kernel/initramfs, which remote filesystem to mount and which application server to connect to
<highvoltage> ychouchane: so you want desktops that already installed to connect to a session on the edubuntu machine?
<ychouchane> well in fact i have this on my parc --> o you want desktops that already installed to connect to a session on the edubuntu machine?
<ychouchane> sorry
<ychouchane> i have this Pc --> http://www.axel.com/fr2/id_M80F.html
<ychouchane> and som windows Xp and 7 pc
<ychouchane> i know i will make a dia graphique of what i want
<highvoltage> ychouchane: yeah it doesn't seem to mention which cpu and how much ram it has. so I can't say for sure whether it would work for ltsp.
<highvoltage> ychouchane: ok :)
<highvoltage> too bad we don't have a working freerdp server yet. that's probably good for cases like these.
<highvoltage> stgraber: heh, we have a deployment that claims to run 12.10 already :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: that's scary
<highvoltage> stgraber: I guess they just chose the highest version, perhaps it should have "(development version)" next to 12.10 or perhaps the development versions should just not be shown on the dropdown list yet
<highvoltage> alkisg: are you up for an edubuntu google+ hangout some time?
<highvoltage> alkisg: we want to do more of them to cover some topics
<highvoltage> alkisg: I think we should do one on 25 July to talk about tablets and our short/long-term goals there
<alkisg> Ah, that sounds better, cause today I'm a bit preoccupied with some stuff
<alkisg> Getting some paperwork done, getting ready for vacations etc
<alkisg> Do google+ hangouts involve headsets?
<highvoltage> cool
<highvoltage> you can use headsets or just your built-in speaker/microphone if you have one
<highvoltage> but yes, it involves video/audio
<alkisg> Cool, got both
<highvoltage> alkisg, stgraber, mgariepy: Is July 25 17:00 UTC good for you?
<stgraber> highvoltage: yep, that should work for me
 * alkisg can't say for sure, as he hasn't programmed his vacations fullly yet, but it sounds ok
<alkisg> Maybe I'll be talking to you from some hotel near a beach... no harm there :D
<highvoltage> alkisg: ok, I'll schedule it so long and hopes that it gives you enough time to plan around :)
<highvoltage> alkisg: yeah that would be cool!
<ychouchane> so one this pictuse u can see my TSE system with microsoft --> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/linuxtse.jpg/ And i want add a LTPS on my network
<ychouchane> so i want people connect on the ltsp to make internet java application, and internet
<ychouchane> highvoltage, sorry i do it fast
<ychouchane> it's not perfect
<ychouchane> on the first picture is a network with a windows server tse
<ychouchane> and on the picture is what i want do
<ychouchane> add a ltsp on my network
<ychouchane> with one ethernet card and i want connect my client on it
<ychouchane> like rdp do it
<ychouchane> what do u think please
<alkisg> ychouchane: do you want to boot your clients to LTSP, or just to connect to it while the clients are booted to windows?
<ychouchane> i want ùy client connect to it while the client are booted to windows
<ychouchane> or other os
<alkisg> What other OS?
<ychouchane> because my axel x80f have is OS
<alkisg> If you don't want to boot the clients with Linux, they you don't want LTSP
<ychouchane> alkisg, the other os is the os my the Axel x80f
<ychouchane> :/
<alkisg> To connect to a Linux desktop from a Windows client, a good option is x2go
<ychouchane> so ltps not for my need
<alkisg> LTSP is for booting linux over the local network
<alkisg> From there, you can connect to windows with rdesktop or to the linux ltsp server
<ychouchane> ok alkisg thanks
<alkisg> So LTSP is fine for you if you want to boot your clients with a small linux OS and *then* use rdesktop for windows and LDM for linux
<ychouchane> so and of the story fot ltsp for me
<alkisg> But if you want your clients to boot to windows e.g. locally, then LTSP isn't for you
<ychouchane> the probleme i have many of th axelx80f
<alkisg> ychouchane: do your clients have hard disks?
<alkisg> ...I mean, local OS?
<ychouchane> i don't  think he can boot on the network
<ychouchane> no
<alkisg> How are they booted then?
<ychouchane> he boot herself
<ychouchane> alkisg, i have this --> http://www.axel.com/fr2/id_M80F.html
<mgariepy> highvoltage, july 25 isn't good for me. i'll be on vacation.
<alkisg> All your clients are like that one?
<ychouchane> i have some wize
<ychouchane> but many of this axelx80f
<highvoltage> mgariepy: ok, I'll make sure to plan the following topic where we talk about servers on a time that you can be there
<alkisg> ychouchane: it looks like it can boot from the network
<alkisg> So yeah, it looks fine for LTSP
<ychouchane> alkisg, good things
<ychouchane> so now i need to found how configure a ltps server iwth dhcp from windows
<alkisg> That's documented in the wiki
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPWindowsDHCP
<alkisg> Either that, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ProxyDHCP
<alkisg> Both will work, if you can change the windows DHCP configuration go with the first one, if you cannot, then the second one
<highvoltage> ooh, in drupal 7 you can finally approve comments without having to go to some awkward admin page for that
<stgraber> alkisg: can we convince you to add the greek schools to http://www.edubuntu.org/deployments ? :)
<alkisg> stgraber: I thought we're going to have a global map in ltsp.org, aren't we?
<alkisg> Once we do, I'll inform the schools (we don't add them ourselves in case they don't want to)
<highvoltage> I guess that would be for ltsp deployments specifically (not all the edubuntu ones are ltsp)
<highvoltage> and that would probably only go up once the ltsp website is up
<highvoltage> that could still be years
<highvoltage> (sorry bad joke)
<alkisg> Makes sense... but all deployments here are LTSP ones, not sure what percentage uses edubuntu
<alkisg> Hehe Hyperbyte heard that? ^ :DS
<highvoltage> alkisg: could the people at the schools add it perhaps? perhaps you could link it from the forums?
<alkisg> I can put a link in the forum, sure
<highvoltage> cool :)
#edubuntu 2012-06-29
<ychouchane> hello
<ychouchane> how are u !
<ychouchane> today
<ychouchane> well i have found how remove dhcp server on my ltsp server
<ychouchane> but now i can't conenct the ltsp server on my network how do that please
<ychouchane> alkisg, thnaks for u link
<alkisg> You're welcome
<ychouchane> in this link i have found how configure my windows dhcp
<ychouchane>  now how i can"t conenct my edubuntu server on my network
<ychouchane> how i can add some fix ip on it please ?
<ychouchane> alkisg, i realy don"t understanf i have delleted the dhcp server like the ubuntu wiki says, but he give ip on my new machine
<ychouchane> incredible
<highvoltage> ychouchane: so currently you have the network section that's above the line on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065986/
<highvoltage> ychouchane: if you remove the ip address info like below the line and change static to dhcp, then the machine will get dhcp from the network
<bencer> hi all
<ychouchane> highvoltage, ok for this
<ychouchane> but why i have remove dhcp3 and edubuntu give some ip ?
<ychouchane> ii give up
<highvoltage> yc<tab> *sigh*
<Hyperbyte> hi voltage plz tell me i have just installed webserver 2apache but now edubuntu still doesnt work with internet surfing
<highvoltage> hehe Hyperbyte :)
<highvoltage> Hyperbyte: we also get weird messages form the edubuntu webcontact form... like today:
<highvoltage> (details removed to protect the ignorant) sent a message using the contact form at http://www.edubuntu.com/contact.
<highvoltage> I NEED A DVD TAPE
<Hyperbyte> That's it?
<highvoltage> not always sure if these people are just trolling. I usually give them the benefit of the doubt
<Hyperbyte> Hahahhahahahahhahahah
<highvoltage> yep, that's it.
<highvoltage> and we often get things like that
<Hyperbyte> There's this softphone I follow... registered to the list as well, SFLphone
<Hyperbyte> Great softphone for business use
<Hyperbyte> (www.sflphone.org!)
<Hyperbyte> Anyway... you'd be surprised how many people write to their website contact form about that they installed the app, and that they can't make calls.
<Hyperbyte> Usually this is because they don't have a SIP account / VoIP provider.
<Hyperbyte> The program now shows a wizard explaining the workings of SIP when you boot it up without any accounts configured. :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: I pushed a few more updates to the edubuntu-server branch yesterday, mostly adding a new management tool (well, the skeleton of it at least), added automated manpage generation for the lot, some more packaging fixes and an upstart job
<stgraber> so it now builds packages you can actually install (and enjoy seeing them do nothing at all ;))
<computerman> hey
<computerman> I've went over my head and purchased a server (i really dont know why either) and now i have problems setting up the raid!
<computerman> is anyone around to help?
<stgraber> did you try #ubuntu-server? I'd think you'd be more likely to get a quick answer there
<computerman> stgraber: thanks: i thought #edubuntu referred to education as in help
<alkisg> free-support-and-education-buntu
<stgraber> ;)
<highvoltage> well people are free to ask anything in here but they might just be better off asking it somewhere more specific :)
<alkisg> Sure, I was just commenting on "i thought #edubuntu referred to education as in help"
<highvoltage> yeah I couldn't parse that
<alkisg> stgraber: the new epoptes version is supposed to work fine with ssvnc, if you have any arm hardware and can test it'd be nice (/me doesn't...)
<stgraber> alkisg: ok, we'll test when we get the tablets
<alkisg> Cool
<stgraber> alkisg: poke! (have they actually shipped?)
<alkisg> I think highvoltage said they had some problems with shipping, but they solved them now?
<stgraber> well, RLNX had some problems with payment and zareason didn't want to ship until they were paid (kind of understandable)
<highvoltage> actually zareason was very nice! they shipped it and said we can sort out payment later
<highvoltage> so rlnx used the rest of the paypal limit to pay them a part and will pay the rest next month when the counter resets again
<highvoltage> Pierre-Luc asked them for a tracking number, which we'd probably get on monday because of the timezone delays
<highvoltage> at least it's coming from california, so I suppose there's a good chance we'll have it by the end of next week
<highvoltage> alkisg: I'll post you one the day we get them
<alkisg> Nice, thanks!
<alkisg> I'll keep it around for a while to install edubuntu on it and then ship it to Phantomas
<highvoltage> alkisg: could you mail me the address I should post it to?
<alkisg> Sure
<highvoltage> ogra_: and could you email me your postal address (for shipping the tablet to) as well?
<alkisg> Done
<highvoltage> cool
<jbicha> still being designed, but this is definitely something to look for: http://worldofgnome.org/lockdown-the-new-kickass-gnome-app/
<alkisg> Sounds nice :) And following the links, I fell upon that one: http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2012/06/gnomevsubuntu.png
<alkisg> ...upstart => systemd, unity => gnome-shell, ubuntu software center => gnome software center... when does it stop? :D
<stgraber> highvoltage: looks like we had the quickest full EC vote ever ;)
 * highvoltage is an expert poker
<highvoltage> stgraber: now we have to send a message to canonical about our intentions now that we at least have internal consensus
<zax1> i am having a hell of a time with a fresh install of edubuntu on a dell d630 laptop... the wifi does not want to work. i tried reinstalling it but now i cant even see a wifi option up in the network option, help !@!
#edubuntu 2012-06-30
<Nagarjuna> Hello guys. I have installed edubuntu and ltsp and ltsp client on ec2 image. now I want to connect to the ltsp or use edubuntu
<Nagarjuna> can i do that
<Nagarjuna> is it possible accecing it from my windows xp or browser
<highvoltage> Nagarjuna: I'm going to sleep now, but you could do it with vnc
<Nagarjuna> I need to install vnc?
<highvoltage> Nagarjuna: if you google for a windows vnc client you could find one, and you should be able to find out quite easily how to start vnc on an ubuntu machine
<Nagarjuna> I heard vnc is insecure?
<highvoltage> yes
<Nagarjuna> cant i use browser?
<highvoltage> Nagarjuna: you could set up nx, (you could google nx to find it), it gives you something similar to http://edubuntu.org/weblive
<highvoltage> Nagarjuna: but otherwise no, you can't just use a web browser
<Nagarjuna> ohh
<Nagarjuna> Thank you so much
<highvoltage> goodnight :)
<Nagarjuna> good night .. have nice sleep
<Nagarjuna> Thanks for the kind help
<Nagarjuna> One last question..do i still need ltsp
<Nagarjuna> hi daminos
<Nagarjuna> any one awake?
<Nagarjuna> :)
<Nagarjuna> I have set up nx
<Nagarjuna> and I want to create users
<Nagarjuna> plz help
<Nagarjuna> hello
<Nagarjuna> I have set up nx and I want to create users
<alkisg> Freenx? And?
<Nagarjuna> installed nx client on my windows
<Nagarjuna> I followed
<Nagarjuna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Installing_the_FreeNX_server_on_Ubuntu_Karmic_.289.10.29_and_higher
<Nagarjuna> No I dont know how to connect
<Nagarjuna> it is asking for user
<Nagarjuna> and password
<Nagarjuna> I am not sure how to create
<Nagarjuna> thanks for the help
<alkisg> To create users, go in gnome-control-center and click on user accounts
<Nagarjuna> I have terminal access
<Nagarjuna> so..
<alkisg>  man adduser
<Nagarjuna> I am trying to setup nx server and client to access
<alkisg> But how is all this related to edubuntu?
<Nagarjuna> group?
<alkisg> adduser also adds a group
<Nagarjuna> I installed edubuntu on ec2 ubuntu and I want my son to access it
<Nagarjuna> so..its just terminal
<Nagarjuna> I tried itsp
<Nagarjuna> seems not able to ..
<Nagarjuna> then someone told me to go got nx
<Nagarjuna> so I am trying
<Nagarjuna> if you know something else please tell me
<alkisg> I told you already, to add users from a terminal you use the adduser command
<Nagarjuna> my son should be able to access it
<alkisg> E.g. adduser son
<Nagarjuna> yes added
<Nagarjuna> let ne try now
<alkisg> I don't know how ec2 operates, but it sounds silly to me if it allows edubuntu installation ..without a GUI
<Nagarjuna> yes
<Nagarjuna> sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-edu-primary
<Nagarjuna> thats it
<Nagarjuna> I have done
<alkisg> So you get an operating system with only SSH access to it?
<Nagarjuna> but now i want to know how to connect to edubuntu
<Nagarjuna> I have installed ssh
<Nagarjuna> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<alkisg> Just wondering... how did you connect to ec2 _before_ installing ssh?
<Nagarjuna> I have java client
<Nagarjuna> and private file
<Nagarjuna> key file
<alkisg> And it gives you access to what, a UI or a console?
<Nagarjuna> console
<alkisg> Got it
<Nagarjuna> java client
<Nagarjuna> great
<alkisg> OK, did adduser work for you?
<Nagarjuna> connection timedout
<Nagarjuna> it said
<alkisg> And can you ssh with that username/password?
<Nagarjuna> not sure
<Nagarjuna> let me try
<Nagarjuna> no
<Nagarjuna> i cant even ping it
<Nagarjuna> some security setting
<alkisg> Do you have ec2 support from somewhere, for security settings etc?
<Nagarjuna> 0 - 65535	sg-ce3a0c9c (default)	Delete 22 (SSH)	0.0.0.0/0	Delete 80 (HTTP)	0.0.0.0/0
<Nagarjuna> yes
<Nagarjuna> this it has
<Nagarjuna> now
<Nagarjuna> 0 - 65535	sg-ce3a0c9c (default) 22 (SSH)	0.0.0.0/0 80 (HTTP)	0.0.0.0/0
<Nagarjuna> hello
<Nagarjuna> I am back
<Nagarjuna> No idea?
<alkisg> Idea on what? How to disable security on ec2?
<Nagarjuna> I can ping now
<Nagarjuna> but it says user authentication failed
<Nagarjuna> i have added the user as you said
<Nagarjuna> 'but may be some permissions
<alkisg> If you installed ssh, created a user, and can't login to that, it's an ec2 problem, so you should be asking there for support
<Nagarjuna> :)
<Nagarjuna>  nxserver --useradd john --system NX> 100 NXSERVER - Version 3.2.0-74-SVN OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0) NX> 500 Error: The passdb function is not activated in node.conf.  Most probably your FreeNX setup will work out of the box without this functionality and you've been misleaded by an old tutorial or old documentation to do this step.  If however you really need this functionality, just set ENABLE_PASSDB_AUTHENTICATION="1" in n
<alkisg> I don't know why you're using nxserver --useradd etc, I said "adduser son" in the console, it's nothing nx-related
<Nagarjuna> ok
<Nagarjuna> that was done
<alkisg> The next step would be to try to ssh
<alkisg> If you can't ssh, nx won't work
<alkisg> If you can't ssh, the problem is ec2 related
<Nagarjuna> ssh is woring
<Nagarjuna> i got it
<Nagarjuna> but its crashing
<alkisg> freenx is mostly unmaintained, x2go is better maintained
<goofygrocer> hello everyone.
#edubuntu 2012-07-01
<hongry_> Good morning.
#edubuntu 2013-06-24
<edusvr> Hi have an issue with menu editor profiles with open-wise, can anyone help ts?
<edusvr> likewise-open*
<edusrv> what can i use to achieve user-specific network drives with edubuntu?
#edubuntu 2013-06-25
<delete> What can I do to fix Edubuntu Menu Editor, it appears to be broken
#edubuntu 2014-06-24
<iiop_> hello?
<Demon> pika: hello pika
<Demon> Iiop:hello
<Demon> iiop: hello
#edubuntu 2014-06-25
<dirkulas> hello! is there any good solution for computer labs out there?
<dirkulas> i read about ltsp but it still seems hard to keep track of the computers
#edubuntu 2014-06-28
<RuralSaffa> Hi guys, hope all is well. I'm struggling with getting Lubuntu to work as a Fat client and Google isn't helping. Anyone able to assist or point in the right direction?
<RuralSaffa> So I installed ltsp on ubuntu 14.04 using the standalone package. I am able to build edubuntu fat clients just fine but when I try to build a lubuntu fat client it build but when try to boot it it gets to the login screen, logs in then just leaves me with the spinning wheel of death. I found somewhere that it could be netowork manager that break the NDB connection. I proceeded to remove network-manager from the image, updated 
#edubuntu 2014-06-29
<RuralZA> Hi guys, anyone able to shed some light on my earlier problem I posted regarding using Lubuntu as a fat client on Edubuntu and it fails after login?
<highvoltage> hey RuralZA
<RuralZA> Hey Highvoltage! Good to see your still around. Prefer me to talk in prv?
<highvoltage> RuralZA: have you enabled the root account in the ltsp chroot?
<highvoltage> RuralZA: might help to check if the network connection is indeed lost in the terminal
<RuralZA> After login in the terminal terminates as well. Just the cursor showning
<highvoltage> hmm, I'm not 100% sure what the /right/ way would be to fix that, but I'd probably just uninstall network manager (or disable it) in the fat client chroot
<RuralZA> Did that then ran ltsp-update-image and ssh-key. Same effect
 * highvoltage creates a lubuntu fat client in VM
<RuralZA> Main reason for going through this exercise is that 10 of our new terminals are Nvidia bases and the glx drivers didn't want to play nice with a edubuntu thin client setup
<RuralZA> Hence the choice to do a fat lubuntu client. Glx drivers installed with, with me now being able to see the login screen. Without the glx drivers the ION machines just display garble
 * highvoltage hopes this chroot finishes building before the vm runs out of space
<RuralZA> Haha
<RuralZA> Busy building a Xubuntu fat client as well quickly. Have no objections to use Xubuntu if its able to load on the terminal
<highvoltage> I don't have trusty-security locally so that's taking a bit to download
<RuralZA> Haha I have nothing locally so it's a download each time
<RuralZA> Luckily a 10mb line.. so it could have been worse
<highvoltage> ah you can also pass --keep-packages to ltsp-build-client to keep a copy of the packages
<RuralZA> Will make a note of that
<RuralZA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/1330252  Could be the cause. Going to test it after the Xubuntu client builds
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1330252 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 14.04 ltsp-server /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40-ltsp-server DESKTOP_SESSION breaks lubuntu-desktop login" [Undecided,New]
<highvoltage> RuralZA: I did a "rm /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/X11/Xsession.d/40-ltsp-client", then a ltsp-update-image and then lubuntu loaded fine
<highvoltage> RuralZA: so either that script or the lubuntu session needs some update (I can't check now though)
<RuralZA> Highvoltage: Thats more than what I could have asked for. Busy building it now and this should work fine for now.
<RuralZA> The help is much appreciated. Just going to test it tonight then will deploy the new terminals at the school tomorrow.
<highvoltage> cool
<RuralZA> Highvoltage: Have some craft beers we brewed. Owe you some
<highvoltage> RuralZA: heh thanks, I stopped drinking beer though
<highvoltage> RuralZA: pay back by helping out some other lost souls when they come by in #edubuntu :)
<RuralZA> Will do!
<RuralZA> highvoltage: Was the "rm /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/X11/Xsession.d/40-ltsp-client" all you did? Tried it and I'm still getting the same problem
<highvoltage> RuralZA: yep
<highvoltage> RuralZA: well followed by ltsp-update-client of course
<RuralZA> No heck, just created a new vm, new updated Ubuntu and fresh install of ltsp standalone. Ran build-client lubuntu-desktop, rm 40-ltsp-client updated the image and still the same thing
<RuralZA> Painful
<highvoltage> ah that's odd
<highvoltage> I'm sure I didn't change anything else
<highvoltage> RuralZA: what version of edubuntu/ubuntu?
<highvoltage> RuralZA: btw did you remember to choose the lubuntu session at ldm? (I assume so, but just checking)
<RuralZA> ubuntu 14.04 amd64 and also just checked the session and it was set to default. After I changed it to Lubuntu it logged in. Feel like such a clutz for overlooking that
<RuralZA> Updating /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf now to make lubuntu the default session
<weller> could anyone help me troubleshoot an edubuntu install?
<RuralZA> weller: What seems to be the problem?
<weller> im running a box with an intel core 2 quad 8gb of ram and an nvidia geforce gt120 and everytime i try to install it after i try to partition the drive or erase everything and install i get a window that pops open and it only has  questions marks and an okay option i am running a mirrored bios raid but it does see my 1 TB disk
<RuralZA> And have you tried running it without the raid?
<weller> i cant turn the raid off the only sata mode available is raid if you disable sata you can disable raid but that is the only way idk if there is a way to run non-raided disks in raid mode?
<RuralZA> There should be a few options available for running your disks in. If the bios is set to raid you wont be able to use the disks without first creating arrays for them.
<weller> i guess i might need to update my bios or something because my sata controller only has a raid option in the bios when i have them in a mirrored raid they are seen by the installer but it wont install just pop the box
<RuralZA> Your problem does sound RAID related though. Do you know what the controller model is?
<RuralZA> Yeah it's probably looking for drivers. What version of edubuntu are you using
<RuralZA> ?
<weller> 14.04 lts
<weller> im looking for  my card now
<weller> i just got this PC yesterday from a friend lol i dont know a lot about it yet
<RuralZA> Might be easier to get the model number off the motherboard and just look at the specs on the makers website
<weller> and idk if it is an actual card the only pci card is my nvidia card i think the raid is built into the sata controller
<weller> ok ill do that and see what i can see i think a bios update might do the trick to
<RuralZA> Goodluck :)
<weller> thanks
<weller> pretty sure i found the solution to my problem if anyone is interested
#edubuntu 2015-06-23
<rmarcelino> Hello everyone
<rmarcelino> I could use a bit of assistance please.
<rmarcelino> I am the IT manager for 3 school campuses.. and would like to use Ubuntu in our computer labs
<ahoneybun> highvoltage: around?
<rmarcelino> Edubuntu to be exact
<rmarcelino> I think they are off honey
<rmarcelino> =)
<ahoneybun> yea timezones
<rmarcelino> no worries
<rmarcelino> I appreciate you helping me out
<ahoneybun> of course
<rmarcelino> From what I gather Edubuntu is very similar to the Ubuntu....
<ahoneybun> it is based on it
<rmarcelino> I just need help getting things so the kids cant mess with anything they are not supposed to
<ahoneybun> yea
<rmarcelino> We already have a content filter in place for web etc...
<ahoneybun> by default they will need the password to install things anyway
<rmarcelino> yes and thats a good thing
<rmarcelino> how do you make sure they cant make any systems or prefernce changes
<ahoneybun> you can change the password so it is root so they can login and such but need the root password to do any changes
<ahoneybun> I'm looking now
<rmarcelino> yeah I have an admin account setup and a separate student account
<ahoneybun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51073/locking-down-systems-in-a-computer-lab-school-for-orphans
<ahoneybun> bit old but worth a shot
<rmarcelino> nice!
<rmarcelino> reading it now
<ahoneybun> ACL is setting getting updates
<rmarcelino> I love our kids... but they seem to find ways around security
<ahoneybun> I know the feeling lol
<rmarcelino> is there a way to not allow running programs from a USB stick?  we are having issues with them using ultrasurf to get to pornography
<ahoneybun> I got around the blocker once
<ahoneybun> damn man that is hardcore
<ahoneybun> I mean you can just run things from usb on Linux
<rmarcelino> yep  I am thinking a couple students have ultra surf on a key drive and using that to get to things they should not
<ahoneybun> other then a script
<ahoneybun> that is a exe file
<ahoneybun> so it will not run on Linux lol
<ahoneybun> there will always be proxy servers
<rmarcelino> lol  yes I knew that!
<ahoneybun> can't block them all
<ahoneybun> I once got pass the block by using the IP address of the website
<ahoneybun> not the DNS one
<rmarcelino> one of the reasons I want to move to a linux image... it prevents most of the abuses
<ahoneybun> ye
<rmarcelino> heh I have to explain a bit
<rmarcelino> this is not a typical campus
<ahoneybun> I mean they could ssh to a server and use it as a tunnel
<ahoneybun> but just turn off the ssh port lol
<ahoneybun> I can tell
<ahoneybun> lol
<rmarcelino> When protective services takes a kids from an unsafe situation, they come to live on our campus
<ahoneybun> oh
<rmarcelino> or when a kid has a choice to go to jail or come here
<rmarcelino> we have alot of unhappy kids here that dont want to be
<ahoneybun> Orphans?
<rmarcelino> some...
<ahoneybun> I see
<rmarcelino> sadly
<ahoneybun> it is
<rmarcelino> so they will try to contact people on the outside to coordinate escapes
<rmarcelino> or they go out of the way to wreck things for other people
<ahoneybun> damn sounds like they think it is a prison
<rmarcelino> I am sure they feel like that
<ahoneybun> I have no doubt it is better then what it really is out there
<rmarcelino> the school itself and the teachers here are great, they just have a hard job
<ahoneybun> yea
<rmarcelino> so I want to make sure the kids have the tools they need to study and be successful, but I have to make sure they can't mess with the computers
<rmarcelino> because they will set everything to black so you cant see the screen
<rmarcelino> or bright red/yellow to make it hard to look at
<ahoneybun> yea
<rmarcelino> stuff like that
<rmarcelino> if memory serves me, its possible to set linux up to prevent that kind of behavior
<rmarcelino> That and most of these kids are not familiar with linux so it will be harder for them to mess it up
<ahoneybun> lol
<rmarcelino> heh  you laught =)
<rmarcelino> laugh even
<ahoneybun> they learn from messing things up
<rmarcelino> but I have to pit my meager IT skills against 350 teenage boys desire to find porn
<ahoneybun> yea
<rmarcelino> My biggest challenge to be honest is getting the time to get things setup properly
<ahoneybun> are you in florida?
<rmarcelino> Arizona actually
<ahoneybun> oh
<rmarcelino> Why I am here asking for ideas and help
<ahoneybun> how did you end up in the Florida room then?
<rmarcelino> no idea...
<ahoneybun> werid lol
<ahoneybun> *weird
<rmarcelino> but it worked out well though!
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> XD
<rmarcelino> So really, the base install of the edubuntu should do most of what I need then??
<rmarcelino> except the memory stick issue
<ahoneybun> I mean unless they start writing scripts
<rmarcelino> just setup a non-admin student account and they wont be able to install anything
<ahoneybun> but if the libs and bins are not installed to run the scripts they are usless
<rmarcelino> is there a way to lock down screen and desktop settings?
<ahoneybun> they will not be able to without the root/admin password
<rmarcelino> OK
<ahoneybun> btw for what you want to do, always stick to the LTS
<rmarcelino> Thanks for the help...
<ahoneybun> long term support
<ahoneybun> I'm still looking around as well
<rmarcelino> OK
<rmarcelino> LTS thats the stable versions right?
<rmarcelino> not the nightlies
<ahoneybun> well everyone is marked as stable
<ahoneybun> LTS get 5 years of support
<ahoneybun> the other ones get 9 months
<rmarcelino> ahh
<ahoneybun> with a new version every 6 months
<rmarcelino> I am trying to see what I still need to learn to support this
<rmarcelino> so I need something relatively easy to implement for now...
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I know I saw another Ubuntu distro aimed for Students
<rmarcelino> I am also the person that does all the network, server, desktop support and programming also
<ahoneybun> wow
<rmarcelino> so brain is pretty fried =)
<ahoneybun> I see
<rmarcelino> heh
<rmarcelino> its all good though
<rmarcelino> I used to know linux and I like it alot
<rmarcelino> the new versions are incredibly polished compared to what I used to know
<ahoneybun> Yep
<rmarcelino> I remember trying to setup xwindows and having to specify how far over to draw the screen
<ahoneybun> damn
<rmarcelino> ah well  am reminiscing now
<ahoneybun> lol
<rmarcelino> gonna get back to fixing my vmware server now *sigh*
<rmarcelino> Thanks again for the advice
<ahoneybun> np again
<rmarcelino> May pop into the florida room sometime and say hi again!
<ahoneybun> I'll be around to hey back lo
#edubuntu 2015-06-25
<scottj> Hi, I'm not really familiar with educational or kids software, but I'm wondering what I should put on a laptop for a computer-less and internet-less family of kids ages 3-16? Is there any really outstanding free Windows software I should look at?
<scottj> main purpose of the computer is for the mom to use Rosetta Stone, but I thought I should put something on there for the kids since they will probably want to use it anyway
#edubuntu 2017-06-28
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~16.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~17.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2017-06-29
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~16.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 0.7.9-153-g16a7302f-0ubuntu1~17.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-06-27
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: ebtables (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.18.04.1 => 2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.18.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-06-28
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: ebtables (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.17.10.1 => 2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.17.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: ebtables (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.17.10.2 => 2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.17.10.3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: ebtables (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.18.04.2 => 2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.18.04.3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-06-29
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (xenial-backports/main) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 3.0.1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.21-0ubuntu3~16.04.2 => 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2020-06-23
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (focal-proposed/main) [2:11.0.5-4 => 2:11.1.0-2~ubuntu20.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
